# TTC my Rainbow Baby! Looking for buddies who log in often!



## Roschey

Good morning ladies! I lost my baby in July and had a D &C on 7/12. I was anxious to have my first cycle so that we could start trying again. It seemed like forever (and was a really strange feeling to WANT to see AF) but she came last Tuesday 8/16. I bled terribly heavy for about 4 days and have since been just spotting here and there. I am so anxious for my Rainbow Baby! Looking for any 1st cycle success stories to try to keep my head up while I wait! :dust:


----------



## StillPraying

Hi roschey :flower:

Sorry for your loss, I delivered my baby boy on 21 Aug at 15 weeks. I'm ready to get on the TTC bus now, and like you, trying to keep my head up :thumbsup: 

Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm so sorry for you loss:-( 

I lost my first baby August 5 at around 5 weeks. No d&c needed but the bleeding and cramps were so painful and so heavy.

We're already back to TTC and hoping that our forever baby is coming very soon.


----------



## Kaybear

Hi ladies!

So sorry for everyone's losses! I had a MMC and decided to do a D&C on June 15. I just started my third cycle and am trying to remain hopeful that I will get my rainbow baby soon. My body has been a little out of whack since my procedure, but I am trying to have faith that it's all going to work out once my body is ready. I'm also trying to stress less as I have had very bad anxiety lately. Baby dust to all of us!


----------



## StillPraying

Gagerlin I notice your signature says NTNP till September? 

Hi again Kay bear!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Yeah.. Since I had a MC August 5 my doctor wanted me to wait a full cycle, but my stepdad who is an Obgyn told me we didn't have to wait and in fact I'm probably more fertile right now anyways.. So I decided not to temp, chart, or do opks until AF came and then I'll return to charting and such.


----------



## WishnandHopn

So sorry for all of your losses. I had an early loss on August 4 and we weren't really trying this cycle, but now I'm about 10 dpo and just waiting for AF to show up. Or not show up...which would be an amazing and unexpected blessing. I will hold off testing until at least 15 dpo (Tuesday).

Baby dust (and baby glue!) to all of you!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Wish, so sorry for your loss. Sounds like you and I are pretty close in cycles


----------



## bumbleberry

So sorry for everyone's losses. I had my 4th loss @ 10 weeks in July. I'm currently 8dpo at the moment on my first proper cycle since m/c. 

Hope it's not too long before we get our rainbow babies :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Gagerlin I saw my OB yesterday and she told me they advise waiting a few cycles for dating purposes and to kind of help you be emotionally ready. She told me if I don't want to wait I don't have to.

Wish I'm amazed at your willpower to wait until 15dpo! Do you know when after is due?

Bumble do you plan on testing soon?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still, both my husband and I don't want to wait because we are 32 and we'd like to have two children. I have added coq10 to my daily supplements which is supposed to help with egg quality...


----------



## StillPraying

I don't think there is a medical reason to wait. If you know you are ready then on to bd!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Gagrl, it looks we are on a similar schedule...do you think you O'd this cycle? We'd like to have 2 kids too...I'm 37 so I guess it depends how long it will take to have our first, and then we'll reassess.

I refuse to test early since I had a BFN at 13 dpo and then a BFP at 17 dpo last time. Also, we will be away camping for the weekend so I won't have any sticks to pee on until 15 dpo!


----------



## Gypsy1106

I'm sorry for your loss! I too suffered a MC mid August due to low progesterone and am now in the TWW- before even getting my first period since my MC. Unfortunately my OB prescribed me progesterone (finally) but didn't tell me how to take it so I made an appt with new OB for the 20th of sept. Soonest I could get. So I'm taking Vitex (natural supplement to help progesterone that aided me in ovulation and conceiving last time) and hoping for BFP in a few days, but also dreading it as I don't know if it'll be too late to start progesterone and have a successful pregnancy!

So I'm looking for success stories too with first cycle since mc beans, with hormone issues to boot. Good luck!


----------



## Kaybear

After my D&C, my doctor actually advised me to wait three cycles. She didn't say I had to but she was basing it off her own personal experience and said she wished she would have waited. But when I went back for my follow-up, the doctor I saw then told me that there was no need to wait and if I was emotionally ready, that we could start trying again. She also told me that I could use the time I was bleeding after my D&C as my "period" for dating purposes. I didn't conceive then and I'm not even sure if I O'd but we didn't do anything to prevent it. Hoping you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Gypsy1106

I used my MC bleeding as beginning of cycle too. I "confirmed" ovulation with pos OPKs, which doesn't mean I actually ovulated but am hoping I did and caught with the bding we did. My crappy OB said we could begin trying as soon as I got my first period but we didn't listen and have obviously tried to jump right back on the wagon before it. (His lack of input with everything else kind of discounted him with us). So now I'm either waiting for BFP or waiting for AF. BTW I had a natural and complete miscarriage and bled for 7 days approx.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

WishnandHopn said:


> Gagrl, it looks we are on a similar schedule...do you think you O'd this cycle? We'd like to have 2 kids too...I'm 37 so I guess it depends how long it will take to have our first, and then we'll reassess.
> 
> I refuse to test early since I had a BFN at 13 dpo and then a BFP at 17 dpo last time. Also, we will be away camping for the weekend so I won't have any sticks to pee on until 15 dpo!

I honestly have no idea. I didn't use opks or anything this cycle. I'm supposed to start AF tomorrow...


----------



## WishnandHopn

I'm on CD30 of what's normally a 27-28 day cycle, I think I'm around 10-11 dpo today so this cycle is definitely going to be longer, I'm guessing more like 34-35 days.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

WishnandHopn said:


> I'm on CD30 of what's normally a 27-28 day cycle, I think I'm around 10-11 dpo today so this cycle is definitely going to be longer, I'm guessing more like 34-35 days.

Your and I may end up very close on this next cycle.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish that makes sense to wait then. Have you had an af since mc?Im jealous you're going camping! I love camping!

Kay bear my OB said they recommend 3 cycles after D&C because it's more evasive than if you mc naturally, but that you don't have to wait. Who knows :shrugs:
I'm going with if you're emotionally ready and don't have any underlying physical problems then on to bd! Lol

Gagrlin I'm keeping my fx she doesn't show!

AFM still stuck with the on and off bleeding. I took another test since I'm 11 days post delivery and it's still faint positive :( I just want my body to go back to normal so I can actually be ttc!!! OK sorry for whining lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still I can only imagine. Are you guys talking time off of ttc?

Wish enjoy camping.

Gypsy, mine was natural too and very heavy the first two days and later about four and a half days.

AFM,
My Boobs usually hurt during lp and they just started Getting sore two days so I'm thinking I Od later this cycle then usual and that's why AF didn't show this morning.... We're currently in Florida with my parents and pending weather are hoping to go to Disney today...


----------



## StillPraying

I love Disney! I've only been here in CA but hope to some day go to FL. Are your cycles still off from mc? I know a lot of women who say it tool a while to be consistently regular. This morning I woke in a ton of pain only on my left side. Still bleeding but it's extremely dark. I'm kind of wondering if my body is going straight into AF?not sure why else I'd start cramping like that. I had to take motrin and stay in bed till it passed.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hi everyone, I'm new! 

We are TTC#4 after losing an angel in May. We have been at it since AF returned in June with no luck. :( I'm 10dpo, cd24 right now with scant spotting so I guess AF is on her way.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm currently two days late for my AF so I'm guessing I'm a little off from my mc.. It was only August 5 so this would be my first cycle since... I think I Od later though because my Boobs didn't start hitting until about five days ago or so and usually those hurt the day after I Ovulate.


----------



## StillPraying

Hi momof2 :flower: Sorry for your loss. Do you usually spot before af?

Gagrlin are you going to test or just wait it out?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm waiting until next Saturday before I test.


----------



## confuzion

Hi ladies :wave:, not TTC at the moment but only a couple of months away. Hoping I can live vicariously through you guys for a little while?
I had 4 losses before my daughter who just turned 1 and I just don't feel like I belong on the regular TTC boards.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome confuzion! I know what you mean about not belonging on the other boards. 4 losses I'm so sorry. Are you waiting to ttc for a specific reason? I'm kind of waiting. Waiting for this miscarriage to be ended so I can ttc again.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks SP. We're actually waiting for a few reasons. 1 being since I had my daughter by EMCS, the longer we wait, the better my chances for a VBAC. Another is ideally I'd like to lose another 15ish pounds in the coming months (been dieting and exercising for a couple months and lost about 15 so 15 more would be nice).

Also, I have MTHFR which likely caused my losses (though of course not for certain), and I slacked off about taking my methylated vitamins, and now that I'm back on them I'd like a couple of months for them to really kick in.

I know the feeling of waiting for MC to take it's course all too well:hugs:.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Confuzion I'm so sorry about your losses. I also have mthfr. What gender do you have?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hi everyone, I'm back after a lovely long relaxing weekend camping. 

Welcome momof2 and confuzion!

Still - how are you today? Did the bleeding stop? 

Gagrl...you have a ton of willpower waiting until Saturday to test! Did you end up going to Disney? We dream of taking our own little ones there some day. 

As for me...I'm 15 dpo today (CD34) and did not bother testing this morning since I've had a couple of days of brown spotting and usually for me that means AF is on her way. I really would like to know one way or another before our fertility appt on Thursday!


----------



## confuzion

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Confuzion I'm so sorry about your losses. I also have mthfr. What gender do you have?


I'm homozygous for the c677T mutation. Double the fun with 2 copies :wacko:. But I had a lot of testing for RPL with a clean bill of health all the way through except for that and an on-the-early side ovulation (with my daughter I O'ed CD11 for expample).

How about you?


----------



## confuzion

Hopefully the spotting is just implantation bleeding wishn. Maybe it will stop. Good luck ;)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Wish we didn't.. The hurricane kind of messed that up. I did get four solid days with my mom though... I really miss her.

Confuzion I'm homozygous c677t as well..

Still no AF. Tomorrow is Wednesday so we have only a few more to go...


----------



## StillPraying

What is homozygous c667t? 

Gagrlin sorry you didn't get to do Disney! Aaghhh how have you not caved and tested yet? 

Wish glad you enjoyed camping? Are you going to test before your appointment?

AFM had horrible cramping again yesterday and passed a quarter sized dark clot but still bleeding :(


----------



## confuzion

StillPraying said:
 

> What is homozygous c667t?
> 
> Gagrlin sorry you didn't get to do Disney! Aaghhh how have you not caved and tested yet?
> 
> Wish glad you enjoyed camping? Are you going to test before your appointment?
> 
> AFM had horrible cramping again yesterday and passed a quarter sized dark clot but still bleeding :(

MTHFR is a common gene mutation often linked to pregnancy loss as well as other health problems. C677T is one type of the mutation. Homozygous just means we have 2 copies of the mutated gene rather than being heterozygous (1 healthy gene and 1 mutated gene). Which also means it would affect us more than someone who only has one copy. It messes with your absorption of B vitamins so if you have it, you typically need to be on higher doses of B vitamins. 

I'm sorry I had one miscarriage that was never ending like this. I think it lasted about 10 days. If the bleeding lasts more than 2 weeks I would see a doctor to make sure there is no retained tissue.


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you for explaining, I Googled it and felt like I was in a science class that I really didn't understand. Does taking vitamin b help prevent losses? I'm past the 2 weeks mark already and stiiiilll bleeding :(


----------



## confuzion

Yes in theory it should. I took a bunch of methylated b vitamins (them being methylated makes them more absorbable) before having my daughter and my pregnancy with her was picture perfect (though the birth experience was a whole other story lol). Hoping it does the trick for us again FX. 

Have you been following up with your doctor? Did they follow your hcg back down to close to zero?


----------



## StillPraying

They never tested my hcg levels or anything. I guess because I was induced and delivered they assumed I'm good? I'm going to call in the am because this is extremely frustrating and beyond depressing.

Do you start taking the vitamins while ttc or just once you are PG? Sorry I'm an overly curious person lol


----------



## confuzion

Should be taking them while TTC. Really should be taking them life-long. It's not just pregnancy problems that it creates. But I slacked off and now I'm back on them. Hopefully I should be good to go by December. And please ask away I don't mind at all. 

And yes I recommend you call. Even if induced there could tissue left behind. I thought I was done with one of my MCs but kept bleeding until a piece of placenta finally made its way out. That's when the bleeding completely went away and my cycle was back on track. If it doesn't come out on its own it can cause some dangerous complications so definitely let them know what's going on. It may be that your body is taking longer than normal to shed the lining (very possible with such a late loss) but better safe than sorry.


----------



## StillPraying

Well I called and left a message with the triage nurse so hopefully my OB calls me tomorrow.

Are you waiting to ttc until Dec?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I'm 5 days late for my AF after my CP.. And caved today... And I'm assuming I must have Od later than usual... Digi said no pregnant but the Frer.. I dunno, maybe I have line eye

https://i66.tinypic.com/34gknes.jpg


----------



## WishnandHopn

My eyes can never see faint lines, but I hope this darkens for you and the witch stays away GAgrl!

The witch showed up for me yesterday, 16 dpo (cd35) by my calculation, so I must have O'd a day or two later than I thought. I am not devastated to see AF for once, mostly excited to have my regular cycle back and get on with TTC again. We have our first fertility appt in an hour, so that is helping my optimism I think. Also, I caught my DH looking at baby name books online last night...it absolutely melted my heart. Reminds me that he wants a baby as badly as I do, and we're in it together!


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin something is catching my eye on that test. Digis never go positive for me until I've completely skipped AF. Are you going to test again today or tomorrow? You could be earlier than you think since o could've been later.

Wish yay for AF to be here so you can move forward! Let us know how your appointment goes! Awesome at your dh, that would've made me tear up. 

AFM (tmi warning) cramps are less painful now since passing more gunk and a clot yesterday. Hoping this means it'll stop soon!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still I'm going to wait until Saturday to test again.. Hopefully I get something or AF comes... I just want out of limbo.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't blame you, the not knowing is the worst! I have zero self control tho, I'd be testing tomorrow too haha


----------



## confuzion

StillPraying said:


> Well I called and left a message with the triage nurse so hopefully my OB calls me tomorrow.
> 
> Are you waiting to ttc until Dec?

Yes waiting until December is the plan. Two Decembers ago we made my daughter hoping it's a lucky month for us again. 



WishnandHopn said:


> My eyes can never see faint lines, but I hope this darkens for you and the witch stays away GAgrl!
> 
> The witch showed up for me yesterday, 16 dpo (cd35) by my calculation, so I must have O'd a day or two later than I thought. I am not devastated to see AF for once, mostly excited to have my regular cycle back and get on with TTC again. We have our first fertility appt in an hour, so that is helping my optimism I think. Also, I caught my DH looking at baby name books online last night...it absolutely melted my heart. Reminds me that he wants a baby as badly as I do, and we're in it together!


Best of luck for your appointment! Sorry about AF. Hope you catch that egg next time ;)



StillPraying said:


> Gagrlin something is catching my eye on that test. Digis never go positive for me until I've completely skipped AF. Are you going to test again today or tomorrow? You could be earlier than you think since o could've been later.
> 
> Wish yay for AF to be here so you can move forward! Let us know how your appointment goes! Awesome at your dh, that would've made me tear up.
> 
> AFM (tmi warning) cramps are less painful now since passing more gunk and a clot yesterday. Hoping this means it'll stop soon!

If your cramps are dying down it's definitely a good sign. Hopefully you'll be done soon :hugs:.

Gagrl I see what you are seeing but unsure about it. I know what you mean about limbo. FX for the next test.


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin you're waiting a few days to test again or did you test this am?

I'M NOT BLEEDING TODAY!!! fxfxfx that it's over!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'll be testing tomorrow with fmu.. I figure HCG should rise enough between yesterday and tomorrow to give me a better line.


----------



## confuzion

StillPraying said:


> Gagrlin you're waiting a few days to test again or did you test this am?
> 
> I'M NOT BLEEDING TODAY!!! fxfxfx that it's over!

Yay yes fingers majorly crossed! I replied to your question on the October testing thread on when you might O ;)



Gagrlinpitt said:


> I'll be testing tomorrow with fmu.. I figure HCG should rise enough between yesterday and tomorrow to give me a better line.

Best of luck!! Hopefully a much clearer line :D


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin fx for darker lines tomorrow, looking forward to your test!

Confuzion thank you!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ladies AF may finally be on her way!! I wiped a bit ago and it was pink and brown tinged.. 5 weeks after my MC....


----------



## WishnandHopn

GAgrl sorry you're getting AF but at least you won't be in limbo anymore. I felt relieved that my body had 'reset' and now we can get on with things! I wonder if I will O at the usual time this month or if it will be delayed again.

We had our first fertility appt yesterday, it went ok. Doctor thinks we should be able to conceive again naturally, that the 7 months it took the first time was not unusual given our ages (37/38). We're getting a bunch of testing done, and we will have all of the results back and a follow-up appt at the end of Sept. Meanwhile, we'll just keep trying and hoping to conceive our rainbow baby!


----------



## confuzion

I still don't think you're out until you have full flow gagrl. Spotting can be normal in early pregnancy. Keep us posted!

Wishn - what kinda tests are they doing for you? Day 3, AMH?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

AF made her appearance and my dh admitted he was a little disappointed.. In think my heart sank a little... Back to charting and temping.. I'm going to do everything in my power to make this month our month...


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:

Best of luck in this new cycle. Do you use OPKs or just go by temps?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

confuzion said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Best of luck in this new cycle. Do you use OPKs or just go by temps?

I'll be doing both this month


----------



## confuzion

Cheapie OPKs or those clear blue smileys? I always loved those smiley OPKs but I'm gonna try not to spend the money on them unless it takes a while again :wacko:.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

confuzion said:


> Cheapie OPKs or those clear blue smileys? I always loved those smiley OPKs but I'm gonna try not to spend the money on them unless it takes a while again :wacko:.

For now I have the wondfos


----------



## WishnandHopn

Confuzion, he ordered CD3 hormones + AMH which I did today, baseline ultrasound CD6, saline ultrasound CD10, CD20 progesterone, and also semen analysis for DH. My guess is that all of this will be normal...I suspect that our longer time to conceive and the early loss could just be age-related. The one thing you can't fix!

GAgrl I really hope this is your month! Baby dust and glue to you!


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin sorry AF came but glad that you can move forward now. WONDFOS at the ready!!!! 

Wish glad your appointment went well! Hopefully all your testing comes back perfect so you can have that piece of mind. My DHs mom had both of her babies in her late 30s so don't let that stop you! 

Haha confuzion I'm with you on the money thing. I ordered wondfos from Amazon and got so excited over them arriving. 

AFM..bleeding came back. *sigh* fx this is over soon so I can be in for Oct ttc.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh Still that really sucks. I hope it stops soon. Do you have a follow-up appt? Sorry if you already said.


----------



## confuzion

Gagrlinpitt said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Cheapie OPKs or those clear blue smileys? I always loved those smiley OPKs but I'm gonna try not to spend the money on them unless it takes a while again :wacko:.
> 
> For now I have the wondfosClick to expand...

You should post a pic when your start OPKing. I get excited over tests whether OPKs or HPTs :haha:



WishnandHopn said:


> Confuzion, he ordered CD3 hormones + AMH which I did today, baseline ultrasound CD6, saline ultrasound CD10, CD20 progesterone, and also semen analysis for DH. My guess is that all of this will be normal...I suspect that our longer time to conceive and the early loss could just be age-related. The one thing you can't fix!
> 
> GAgrl I really hope this is your month! Baby dust and glue to you!

Yeah seems like that's the standard. I got the same exact tests my first month with the RE--except my husband refused to do the SA. He said he would rather not know :haha:. But he had knocked me up 4 times already (granted none stuck), so the RE let it go.

We never got to do the progesterone test because I actually got pregnant with my daughter by then (fully natural although the RE did want us to start on some FSH injections but didn't get that far). FX same happens for you ;). For me, they also had to order a recurrent pregnancy loss panel. My MTHFR was the only thing that came up. 



StillPraying said:


> Gagrlin sorry AF came but glad that you can move forward now. WONDFOS at the ready!!!!
> 
> Wish glad your appointment went well! Hopefully all your testing comes back perfect so you can have that piece of mind. My DHs mom had both of her babies in her late 30s so don't let that stop you!
> 
> Haha confuzion I'm with you on the money thing. I ordered wondfos from Amazon and got so excited over them arriving.
> 
> AFM..bleeding came back. *sigh* fx this is over soon so I can be in for Oct ttc.

What a bummer! But I say if it stopped for a while it will stop for good soon. Hang in there!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still.. Yup I'm ready. If I don't get a bfp this month it sure won't be for lack of trying.

Conf- I probably will.. I'm still iffy on spotting a positive. I usually start on day 10 and do 9am and 2pm.. To try and not miss the surge.

Dh and I plan to bd every other day until I get positive opk.. Then we'll bd every day for three days.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Confuzion wow you sure went through a lot to have your first...I hope it happens quickly for you next time!

Gagrl, that sounds like a good strategy. 

Not sure how successful we will be this month...DH has his SA the same day as my saline ultrasound on CD10 so we will have to abstain for at least 2 days before, and then we will be at the cottage with his parents on CD11 and 12! Will have to do some uber quiet BDing with MIL and DIL in the next room, d'oh!


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin sounds like you have an awesome plan! Definitely won't be a lack of trying. You do opks 2x a day??? OMG I need to learn lol I haven't used them before.

Confuzion OMG that's a lot to go through to have your dd, although I'm sure she's worth it :) hopefully you won't have to do all of that this time around!

Wish haha at the silent bding, honestly I think that's fun so long as it's not my parents hahahaha. Idk why but it's different when it's my own parents hahaha. Well I'm keeping my fx that your tests come back perfect! 

AFM the bleeding yesterday was very very light it's gone again this morning so really hoping it's letting up. I had it in my head that I'd be ttc this month but I think it's probably for the best that I'm not. A Halloween BFP would be so fun :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I use them twice so that I don't miss my surge


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin that's so smart maybe I will try that. No bleeding today fx fx lol but I did get ewcm today so I'm hoping that's a good sign??


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still I'm glad the bleeding has stopped, and ewcm is certainly a good sign! I think I O'd less than a week after the spotting stopped. 

I've had the best luck using my opk's only first thing in the morning, could never get a real strong positive any other time of day. 

Currently in the process of filling my bladder for my baseline ultrasound...what fun!


----------



## StillPraying

Isn't that strange how opks work differently for everyone? Guess it's a hormone thing. Let us know how your ultrasound goes!


It was more like watery cm, I didn't realize there was a difference until recently lol still spotting here and there but I'm hoping after this month I'll be somewhat back to normal.


----------



## confuzion

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Still.. Yup I'm ready. If I don't get a bfp this month it sure won't be for lack of trying.
> 
> Conf- I probably will.. I'm still iffy on spotting a positive. I usually start on day 10 and do 9am and 2pm.. To try and not miss the surge.
> 
> Dh and I plan to bd every other day until I get positive opk.. Then we'll bd every day for three days.

Yeah I always get my surge sometime in the evening I noticed. I tested twice a day as well. 



StillPraying said:


> Gagrlin sounds like you have an awesome plan! Definitely won't be a lack of trying. You do opks 2x a day??? OMG I need to learn lol I haven't used them before.
> 
> Confuzion OMG that's a lot to go through to have your dd, although I'm sure she's worth it :) hopefully you won't have to do all of that this time around!
> 
> Wish haha at the silent bding, honestly I think that's fun so long as it's not my parents hahahaha. Idk why but it's different when it's my own parents hahaha. Well I'm keeping my fx that your tests come back perfect!
> 
> AFM the bleeding yesterday was very very light it's gone again this morning so really hoping it's letting up. I had it in my head that I'd be ttc this month but I think it's probably for the best that I'm not. A Halloween BFP would be so fun :)

She is most definitely worth it. But yes, 2 years and 4 losses (one being a molar pregnancy which you've probably never heard of but it's a complete nightmare) was definitely wearing us down. I was starting to think it would never happen. And now we've got the best kid in the world! Lol possibly a bit biased.

Just BD when you feel like it this month and whatever happens happens. They say women are more fertile after a loss. For me that was never the case. I never caught the egg during a MC cycle and I assume my body just wasn't ready. 



WishnandHopn said:


> Still I'm glad the bleeding has stopped, and ewcm is certainly a good sign! I think I O'd less than a week after the spotting stopped.
> 
> I've had the best luck using my opk's only first thing in the morning, could never get a real strong positive any other time of day.
> 
> Currently in the process of filling my bladder for my baseline ultrasound...what fun!

How was your ultrasound?


You ladies are making me want to buy some OPKs and start peeing! Lol. Even though no BD will come of it I guess it would be handy to see if I'm ovulating around the same time as I used to before my daughter right? ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Wish how did the ultrasound go?

Confuzion I've heard it both ways, some women were extra fertile (or maybe just good timing?) And others I know of that didn't even O post mc/pre AF :shrug: I definitely recommend opks just Cuz it gives you something to analyze not that I'm a POAS addict or anything :blush:

AFM I got a positive opk 2 days ago so I'm counting myself as 2dpo for the sake of feeling normal for...sanity reasons :dohh: but I've been getting af like cramps....how soon can af come post mc?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still I think it just friends on your body. My post AF was five weeks to the day after my cp.

AFM, I had my post mc follow up with my Obgyn. The appointment went fantastic actually. I'm so thankful for this doctor...

Even though I was still on my cycle he did and cervix check and internal and said everything looks good. He told me that when I get my next positive to call the office and speak to him directly and he will have me come in and do beta's and progesterone and then at six weeks he is going to have me do a viability ultrasound as well. Since I deal with some major anxiety he wants to do whatever he can to keep my anxiety and stress low as it's not good for the baby.

I'm going to keep charting and use opks and take my temperature (when I remember to).


----------



## StillPraying

I'm thinking I'll test on the 21st since that will be a month from delivery, and 8dpo. I'm not banking on this cycle since I'm sure my body is out of wacko but it gives me something to look forward to if that makes sense.

Gagrlin I gave up temping before dd2 as I was just terrible with it lol are you taking anything for anxiety? I was on zoloft for quite a while, I'm looking into natural supplements now.


----------



## WishnandHopn

My ultrasound went well! The tech counted 15 follicles total and she said that was a good number. I'm having a saline infusion ultrasound tomorrow morning, so I'm a bit nervous about that. I'm CD9 today...OPKs are negative the past 2 days and I'm hoping to O around CD14.

Gagrl that is so great that you have a good doctor. It must be so reassuring to know that you will have that kind of support with your next BFP!

Still, yay for having positive OPKs! Along with the ewcm, seems like a good sign your body is getting back on track. Starting to test about a month after delivery seems like a good plan.


----------



## confuzion

SP- yay for positive OPK and to be counting DPOs. 8 DPO is quite early but I did get a VERY VERY faint line at 8 DPO with my daughter so FX!

Wishn - I had an SIS. Nothing to be nervous about. I forgot to take the Tylenol they told me to take before hand but it wasn't too bad. Just got pretty crampy for a little while but it was over very quickly. 

Best of luck to you on this cycle Gagrl! Your doc sounds awesome.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish glad your ultrasound went well! What is the saline one? 

Confuzion where are you in your cycle?

Honestly I'm not expecting it to happen this cycle, I just picked the 21st because it's a month from delivery. I normally have very regular 30 day cycles but i doubt AF will show on time :wacko: the average I'm seeing from other ladies is about 5 weeks so I'm figuring she'll show by 1 Oct.


----------



## confuzion

CD22 here for me. My cycles are anywhere from 24-26 days long so I suspect I'll be getting my period very soon. I'm still part time BF my daughter and I have like no milk at the moment. Which usually means period within the next couple days. Might be looking at a 24 day cycle this time.


----------



## StillPraying

Are you waiting for AF to be late before you test?


----------



## confuzion

No not testing. No need lol. We didn't try this month. We'll be starting up around December. So 3 or so months left for me :sad1:.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still, in the saline infusion sonogram they fill the uterus with saline and then do a transvaginal ultrasound, the saline helps them to see inside the uterus better, to make sure everything is normal and there are no polyps or fibroids or anything that might prevent me from getting (and staying!) pregnant. 

confuzion, I stalked your journal...your daughter is so adorable! :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still.. I actually don't take anything for anxiety.. I've been taking a probiotic and vitamin D and a lot of prayer and it's been able to keep it at bay...


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin lately I've been leaning on prayer to function so I hear you on that. I don't want to go back to medication so I've been looking into natural supplements like maca.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

StillPraying said:


> Gagrlin lately I've been leaning on prayer to function so I hear you on that. I don't want to go back to medication so I've been looking into natural supplements like maca.

There are a lot of natural supplements... Valerian and hops, magnesium, probiotics... I'm sure you'll find something that works for you.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish hopefully that will go perfectly and maybe give you a boost of confidence and positivity for ttc :dust:

Gagrlin thank you, I've been researching so hopefully I'll find something:)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thank you Still! I swear your positivity is contagious! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Wishn the cycle I had the SIS is the cycle I got pregnant with my daughter ;) I think if possibly cleared a path or something. Because it was our first try in almost 6 months (doctor ordered because of the molar pregnancy--actually I think they wanted us to wait a year--psh yeah right!), and we never caught the egg on our first try before so I think it did something! Hope it's lucky for you too. 

And thank you I think she's pretty darn cute too lol.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ooh confuzion I sure hope the SIS does the trick for me too!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish it's either positivity or go crazy! When is your SIS taking place?

Oh confuzion I do remember you saying you were waiting for dec, I'm sorry. Ugh a year?! Goodnight no thanks. Glad it wasn't that long for you!


----------



## WishnandHopn

I think we may have found out the possible cause of my miscarriage: they found what looks like a polyp in my uterus during the saline infusion ultrasound this morning. This could explain both the loss as well as how long it took to conceive, since it's on the anterior wall and could be preventing implantation. Once I have it removed, I think we have a good chance of conceiving our rainbow! We have a follow-up appt Sept 28. I am hoping I don't have to wait long to have the surgery. I'm so tired of waiting!


----------



## confuzion

Wishn I'll be waiting here with you ;) hopefully it's all scheduled and taken care of ASAP and you're on your way to conceiving a beautiful rainbow <3


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks confuzion! I sure hope so...


----------



## tcinks

Hey can I join you ladies? :wave:

As you can see in my siggy, I've lost 3 precious babies and am hoping we will get one (or many!) soon that we get to keep! My most recent loss was in April, so this is cycle #5 trying since then. Should O around Tuesday, not temping or using opks or anything.


----------



## StillPraying

Tcinks you posted on one of my threads :hugs: welcome!! Are you taking any supplements or anything?


----------



## confuzion

:wave: tcinks. 

Your username looks familiar I think we may have crossed paths when I was TTC my first. I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: and welcome.


----------



## tcinks

Thanks ladies.

I'm not taking anything right now. I think that if I don't get pregnant this cycle, I will see about some additional testing. They did some basic blood tests and hormonal things that all came back normal. But maybe I will look into genetics. Hoping it doesn't come to that, though!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

TC I'd look into MTHFR


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin what is that? I really should change my name to still curious haha


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mthfr is a genetic mutation that has been linked to multiple miscarriages. Depending on the type you have it means your body cannot detox as well and maintains high homocystine levels which is not good for TTC/ pregnancy...


----------



## Starlight288

Hi ladies!
Can I join? I had a m/c back in April at 14 weeks ( baby passed at 12 wks from a bladder obstruction). We started officially trying again in July. Since then my LP has been 13 days but last month it was 16 and I was getting light lines on an hpt. I believe I had a chemical that month. This month AF was late again but didn't ever test. Wondering if it's just my body getting back to my usual cycle. I stopped bc last Septemeber and got pregnant in Dec. So my body doesn't know what's normal. I'm trying real hard to be positive but this is tough!! Hubby is 32 and I'm 33 and we'd like 2-3 kids so I feel the pressure. Looking forward to hearing all of your stories/journeys.

I'm on cd 6, I usually O around day 16.I was temping but stopped last month as it was stressing me out. I'm relying on opk now.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Starlight, sorry for your loss :hugs: my MIL had both of her kids in her 30s, so don't let that hold you back. I'm also relying on OPKS :thumbup:

Gagrlin that's interesting I hadn't heard of that. Sorry I really am too curious :wacko:


----------



## tcinks

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Mthfr is a genetic mutation that has been linked to multiple miscarriages. Depending on the type you have it means your body cannot detox as well and maintains high homocystine levels which is not good for TTC/ pregnancy...

I've heard of that and might mention it to my doctor next time I see her. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Starlight288

StillPraying said:


> Welcome Starlight, sorry for your loss :hugs: my MIL had both of her kids in her 30s, so don't let that hold you back. I'm also relying on OPKS :thumbup:
> 
> Gagrlin that's interesting I hadn't heard of that. Sorry I really am too curious :wacko:

Thank you!! I have several friends/family members that didn't have children until 30's so fingers crossed!


----------



## confuzion

tcinks said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> Mthfr is a genetic mutation that has been linked to multiple miscarriages. Depending on the type you have it means your body cannot detox as well and maintains high homocystine levels which is not good for TTC/ pregnancy...
> 
> I've heard of that and might mention it to my doctor next time I see her. Thanks for the reminder.Click to expand...

That turned out to be what I had as well. I mentioned to one of my doctors (who I ended up not liking and changing docs) and he told me he didn't believe in it lol. So caution your doctor may feel the same way. It's controversial. 

But I will say that after starting on all the right supplements for MTHFR I successfully carried my daughter so I'm definitely a believer. I also gave up gluten. Mthfr.net is a huge source of info if it does turn out you have it or if you are just curious. I would push to have the test anyway if your doctor is one of the nay-sayers.


----------



## confuzion

Starlight288 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can I join? I had a m/c back in April at 14 weeks ( baby passed at 12 wks from a bladder obstruction). We started officially trying again in July. Since then my LP has been 13 days but last month it was 16 and I was getting light lines on an hpt. I believe I had a chemical that month. This month AF was late again but didn't ever test. Wondering if it's just my body getting back to my usual cycle. I stopped bc last Septemeber and got pregnant in Dec. So my body doesn't know what's normal. I'm trying real hard to be positive but this is tough!! Hubby is 32 and I'm 33 and we'd like 2-3 kids so I feel the pressure. Looking forward to hearing all of your stories/journeys.
> 
> I'm on cd 6, I usually O around day 16.I was temping but stopped last month as it was stressing me out. I'm relying on opk now.

You're still in your prime! Welcome :wave:, I'm so sorry for your loss hope you concieve your rainbow soon.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I found out I have mthfr my sister tested positive after three miscarriages and her doc told her to have any siblings who didn't have kids yet tested...


----------



## confuzion

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I found out I have mthfr my sister tested positive after three miscarriages and her doc told her to have any siblings who didn't have kids yet tested...

This doctor's argument was that it's extremely common and that just as many people who have issues with pregnancies DON'T have issues even though they have it. 

But I think he was talking about heterozygous because being homozygous is not as common. But yeah he was terrible and wouldn't even do the test. So glad I left his practice.


----------



## Starlight288

confuzion said:


> Starlight288 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Can I join? I had a m/c back in April at 14 weeks ( baby passed at 12 wks from a bladder obstruction). We started officially trying again in July. Since then my LP has been 13 days but last month it was 16 and I was getting light lines on an hpt. I believe I had a chemical that month. This month AF was late again but didn't ever test. Wondering if it's just my body getting back to my usual cycle. I stopped bc last Septemeber and got pregnant in Dec. So my body doesn't know what's normal. I'm trying real hard to be positive but this is tough!! Hubby is 32 and I'm 33 and we'd like 2-3 kids so I feel the pressure. Looking forward to hearing all of your stories/journeys.
> 
> I'm on cd 6, I usually O around day 16.I was temping but stopped last month as it was stressing me out. I'm relying on opk now.
> 
> You're still in your prime! Welcome :wave:, I'm so sorry for your loss hope you concieve your rainbow soon.Click to expand...

Thank you for the warm welcome!!


----------



## StillPraying

How is everyone?


----------



## tcinks

It seems like every month, either I or my husband won't be feeling well right around the time of ovulation, so we end up not BD enough. Aaaaand this cycle has been no different. We are both feeling lousy. Ugh. Except we're trying to power through!! I haven't been tracking, but my app says I should O tomorrow (it's usually pretty accurate). So I'm excited to get into the tww. My GOAL is to not test until af is late (I usually start around 7dpo, so this will be quite a test for me :haha: )

How is everyone else? :)


----------



## StillPraying

I can never resist early testing lol no willpower. Glad you and hubby are trying to power through! Yay for approaching the Tww!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

confuzion said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> I found out I have mthfr my sister tested positive after three miscarriages and her doc told her to have any siblings who didn't have kids yet tested...
> 
> This doctor's argument was that it's extremely common and that just as many people who have issues with pregnancies DON'T have issues even though they have it.
> 
> But I think he was talking about heterozygous because being homozygous is not as common. But yeah he was terrible and wouldn't even do the test. So glad I left his practice.Click to expand...

Yep I'm homozygous and my doctor still didn't plan to have me on anything but I am planning on starting a baby aspirin as soon as I get pregnant.


----------



## confuzion

Gagrlinpitt said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> I found out I have mthfr my sister tested positive after three miscarriages and her doc told her to have any siblings who didn't have kids yet tested...
> 
> This doctor's argument was that it's extremely common and that just as many people who have issues with pregnancies DON'T have issues even though they have it.
> 
> But I think he was talking about heterozygous because being homozygous is not as common. But yeah he was terrible and wouldn't even do the test. So glad I left his practice.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I'm homozygous and my doctor still didn't plan to have me on anything but I am planning on starting a baby aspirin as soon as I get pregnant.Click to expand...

I took baby aspirin after my second loss and still ended up with a 3rd and 4th. The most important factor, from what I've read, is to load up on all kinds of extra methylated vitamins. Seeking health is a great brand for supplements for MTHFR. A few months before getting pregnant with my daughter I started with an extra 2000 mcg methylfolate, liposomal glutathione (which smelled horrendous lol), methylcobalamin, and I took a natural bloodthinner rather than baby aspirin because I read some scientific articles that actually linked it to miscarriages--they were probably talking about larger doses, the article didn't specify, but I thought taking a natural blood thinner was a better safe than sorry sort of deal. I took nattokinase. 

Right now I'm on a glutathione pathway formula only (pill so much easier to handle than the liposomal glutathione blech) which has all the methylated b vitamins in one so I don't have to take a bunch of different ones. But I still take extra methylfolate (most important for conception). 

Basically, I listened to all of this guy's recommendations:
https://mthfr.net/mthfr-c677t-mutation-basic-protocol/2012/02/24/

I do believe it helped me.

ETA: this is the pathway formula pills that I take: https://www.drdaleswellnessstore.com/products/hepatic-glutathione-pathway?variant=19278305606

Definitely on the expensive side but what's important than our health and our baby's health right?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I've been taking the smarty pants vitamins since it has methlyfolate... And vitamin D, a probiotic, co q10, and extra b vitamins..


----------



## jcleary10

Hey ladies! I am glad I found this thread. It's been hard finding one that I felt "fit" what I have going on. After 2 years of TTC I got pregnant in June through IUI. I miscarried in August and had a D&C. We did genetic tissue testing, which showed a normal baby girl. So, my amazing RE ordered a ton of genetic testing and blood work. So far the only issue is I was borderline APA, which he feels doesn't need treatment at this time and my genetic test showed I am a carrier for primary hyteroxaluria Type 3, which is also not an issue unless my husband is a carrier, as well. He should have his genetic testing back early next week and we will go from there.

I STILL have not started AF after my D&C. I did not check ovulation or anything because we were not yet in the mood to really try. We definitely didn't prevent but I doubt that it happened on its own since it hasn't this whole stinking time. It has been 6 weeks since my D&C so I should be starting soon. My HCG was monitored it is went down to 0 a few weeks ago so I hope to be getting back on track soon.

I've read all the posts and I am praying and sending good vibes to you all!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome jcleary! I'm so sorry for your loss and all you've been through. All losses are heartbreaking, but when you've been ttc for a long time it seems even harder. Good that your doctor is being proactive to see what could have caused it. I hope you get your AF and get back on track soon!


----------



## confuzion

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I've been taking the smarty pants vitamins since it has methlyfolate... And vitamin D, a probiotic, co q10, and extra b vitamins..

Sounds awesome! Never heard of those just looked it up. I would still take extra methylfolate though. You need more than a typical person. At least 1000mcg per day.


----------



## confuzion

jcleary10 said:


> Hey ladies! I am glad I found this thread. It's been hard finding one that I felt "fit" what I have going on. After 2 years of TTC I got pregnant in June through IUI. I miscarried in August and had a D&C. We did genetic tissue testing, which showed a normal baby girl. So, my amazing RE ordered a ton of genetic testing and blood work. So far the only issue is I was borderline APA, which he feels doesn't need treatment at this time and my genetic test showed I am a carrier for primary hyteroxaluria Type 3, which is also not an issue unless my husband is a carrier, as well. He should have his genetic testing back early next week and we will go from there.
> 
> I STILL have not started AF after my D&C. I did not check ovulation or anything because we were not yet in the mood to really try. We definitely didn't prevent but I doubt that it happened on its own since it hasn't this whole stinking time. It has been 6 weeks since my D&C so I should be starting soon. My HCG was monitored it is went down to 0 a few weeks ago so I hope to be getting back on track soon.
> 
> I've read all the posts and I am praying and sending good vibes to you all!


Hi welcome!! Genetic testing showed I was a carrier of spinal mustcular atrophy which made me very nervous at the time. Thankfully my husband wasn't a carrier so we're good. Hopefully your husband isn't a carrier, and odds are he isn't!

Maybe take a test to be sure? If not, then hopefully AF will show up soon :hugs:.


----------



## jcleary10

confuzion said:


> jcleary10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I am glad I found this thread. It's been hard finding one that I felt "fit" what I have going on. After 2 years of TTC I got pregnant in June through IUI. I miscarried in August and had a D&C. We did genetic tissue testing, which showed a normal baby girl. So, my amazing RE ordered a ton of genetic testing and blood work. So far the only issue is I was borderline APA, which he feels doesn't need treatment at this time and my genetic test showed I am a carrier for primary hyteroxaluria Type 3, which is also not an issue unless my husband is a carrier, as well. He should have his genetic testing back early next week and we will go from there.
> 
> I STILL have not started AF after my D&C. I did not check ovulation or anything because we were not yet in the mood to really try. We definitely didn't prevent but I doubt that it happened on its own since it hasn't this whole stinking time. It has been 6 weeks since my D&C so I should be starting soon. My HCG was monitored it is went down to 0 a few weeks ago so I hope to be getting back on track soon.
> 
> I've read all the posts and I am praying and sending good vibes to you all!
> 
> 
> Hi welcome!! Genetic testing showed I was a carrier of spinal mustcular atrophy which made me very nervous at the time. Thankfully my husband wasn't a carrier so we're good. Hopefully your husband isn't a carrier, and odds are he isn't!
> 
> Maybe take a test to be sure? If not, then hopefully AF will show up soon :hugs:.Click to expand...

We are. Still waiting on his labs to come back. He went a few weeks after me bc of his work schedule so we should hear by the first of next week.


----------



## confuzion

jcleary10 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcleary10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I am glad I found this thread. It's been hard finding one that I felt "fit" what I have going on. After 2 years of TTC I got pregnant in June through IUI. I miscarried in August and had a D&C. We did genetic tissue testing, which showed a normal baby girl. So, my amazing RE ordered a ton of genetic testing and blood work. So far the only issue is I was borderline APA, which he feels doesn't need treatment at this time and my genetic test showed I am a carrier for primary hyteroxaluria Type 3, which is also not an issue unless my husband is a carrier, as well. He should have his genetic testing back early next week and we will go from there.
> 
> I STILL have not started AF after my D&C. I did not check ovulation or anything because we were not yet in the mood to really try. We definitely didn't prevent but I doubt that it happened on its own since it hasn't this whole stinking time. It has been 6 weeks since my D&C so I should be starting soon. My HCG was monitored it is went down to 0 a few weeks ago so I hope to be getting back on track soon.
> 
> I've read all the posts and I am praying and sending good vibes to you all!
> 
> 
> Hi welcome!! Genetic testing showed I was a carrier of spinal mustcular atrophy which made me very nervous at the time. Thankfully my husband wasn't a carrier so we're good. Hopefully your husband isn't a carrier, and odds are he isn't!
> 
> Maybe take a test to be sure? If not, then hopefully AF will show up soon :hugs:.Click to expand...
> 
> We are. Still waiting on his labs to come back. He went a few weeks after me bc of his work schedule so we should hear by the first of next week.Click to expand...


I meant pregnancy test but glad you guys have already had him tested. Let us know the results!


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome jcleary! Sorry for your loss hon :hugs: did they follow your levels to 0? I ask because im 4 and a half weeks post delivery and still getting positives. 
Glad you and dh are getting all of the testing done.


----------



## tcinks

jcleary10 said:


> Hey ladies! I am glad I found this thread. It's been hard finding one that I felt "fit" what I have going on. After 2 years of TTC I got pregnant in June through IUI. I miscarried in August and had a D&C. We did genetic tissue testing, which showed a normal baby girl. So, my amazing RE ordered a ton of genetic testing and blood work. So far the only issue is I was borderline APA, which he feels doesn't need treatment at this time and my genetic test showed I am a carrier for primary hyteroxaluria Type 3, which is also not an issue unless my husband is a carrier, as well. He should have his genetic testing back early next week and we will go from there.
> 
> I STILL have not started AF after my D&C. I did not check ovulation or anything because we were not yet in the mood to really try. We definitely didn't prevent but I doubt that it happened on its own since it hasn't this whole stinking time. It has been 6 weeks since my D&C so I should be starting soon. My HCG was monitored it is went down to 0 a few weeks ago so I hope to be getting back on track soon.
> 
> I've read all the posts and I am praying and sending good vibes to you all!

Waiting for af after a miscarriage always seems like an eternity...but hopefully af won't show up and you'll end up with bfp! :hugs:


----------



## tcinks

I'm trying so hard to keep myself busy until October 4th! I know that in a few days I'll be itching to test :haha:

How is everyone else doing? It's officially fall! It totally doesn't feel like it here, it's been in the 80s and 90s this week. Hot hot hot. But hopefully a cold front will come through, I'm ready for boots and sweaters and scarves! :D


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, hoping to join your thread, I've very recently had a MC on @ 10+5 on Sept 17th. I had bloods took on 19/8 @ 86 then again on 21/8 @ 29, midwife was really happy with the scans & blood results so DH and I have been giving the go ahead to TTC again. 
The last few days I've been wanting the bleeding to go so we could start trying, so today the bleeding has gone and all I can think of is how frightened I am about trying incase it happens again. 

Hope you are all well & the BFP come soon for all :dust: xx


----------



## StillPraying

Tcinks its still warm here too but the leaves are changing! 

Welcome G im sorry for your loss :flower:


----------



## tcinks

G x said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to join your thread, I've very recently had a MC on @ 10+5 on Sept 17th. I had bloods took on 19/8 @ 86 then again on 21/8 @ 29, midwife was really happy with the scans & blood results so DH and I have been giving the go ahead to TTC again.
> The last few days I've been wanting the bleeding to go so we could start trying, so today the bleeding has gone and all I can think of is how frightened I am about trying incase it happens again.
> 
> Hope you are all well & the BFP come soon for all :dust: xx

Sorry for your loss. :cry: It is so hard when you want to try but are afraid of what might happen. Don't give up though. How does dh feel?


----------



## G x

tcinks said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hoping to join your thread, I've very recently had a MC on @ 10+5 on Sept 17th. I had bloods took on 19/8 @ 86 then again on 21/8 @ 29, midwife was really happy with the scans & blood results so DH and I have been giving the go ahead to TTC again.
> The last few days I've been wanting the bleeding to go so we could start trying, so today the bleeding has gone and all I can think of is how frightened I am about trying incase it happens again.
> 
> Hope you are all well & the BFP come soon for all :dust: xx
> 
> Sorry for your loss. :cry: It is so hard when you want to try but are afraid of what might happen. Don't give up though. How does dh feel?Click to expand...

Thanks Tcinks, my DH has been great through all this, as soon as we got all the blood results back and midwife confirmed that's it was safe to start trying straight away, he was so ready to start, as was I while still bleeding but now the bleeding had gone the total frightened feeling has kicked in! Hopefully we will BD over weekend & it will give me the confidence back that I seem to be lacking right now.

How's are you feeling? Where are you at in your Cycle?xx


----------



## tcinks

I'm about 3dpo, so just waiting to test! We DTD a LOT more this cycle than in previous , so I'm hoping this is our month. Trying not to symptom spot too much, though.


----------



## G x

Tcinks, I'm hoping you get you BFP this cycle. Are you planning on holding off until AF is due before testing?xx


----------



## StillPraying

AF showed *sigh* here's to October :thumbsup:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still, as much as it sucks to see AF, it means your hormones are settling back down to normal and your body is doing what it's supposed to do...new cycle, new chance to conceive your rainbow! 

Welcome G and very sorry for your loss. It's definitely scary to try after loss...I am terrified of losing another one.

tcinks, yay for lots of BDing...I hope it does the trick!

AFM CD17 and I finally got a positive opk! We shouldn't really be trying until my uterine polyp is removed...but it's so hard not to try! There's hardly any space in my uterus for a fertilized egg to implant, but I can't help hoping and praying that we could beat the odds!


----------



## tcinks

StillPraying said:


> AF showed *sigh* here's to October :thumbsup:

:hugs:


----------



## tcinks

WishnandHopn said:


> Still, as much as it sucks to see AF, it means your hormones are settling back down to normal and your body is doing what it's supposed to do...new cycle, new chance to conceive your rainbow!
> 
> Welcome G and very sorry for your loss. It's definitely scary to try after loss...I am terrified of losing another one.
> 
> tcinks, yay for lots of BDing...I hope it does the trick!
> 
> AFM CD17 and I finally got a positive opk! We shouldn't really be trying until my uterine polyp is removed...but it's so hard not to try! There's hardly any space in my uterus for a fertilized egg to implant, but I can't help hoping and praying that we could beat the odds!

So are you guys going to go for it this cycle? &#128515;When are uiu you supposed to have your polyp removed?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Well we BD'd last night so I suppose that counts as trying! Even if my egg did get fertilized, it probably won't stick since the polyp acts like an IUD and prevents implantation. I have my follow-up appt with the fertility specialist on Wednesday, so I'm hoping he can book me in for surgery asap. The clock is ticking...damn clock.


----------



## G x

StillPraying said:


> AF showed *sigh* here's to October :thumbsup:

Sorry AF hit you this cycle :hugs:, sending you :dust: for October xx


----------



## G x

WishnandHopn said:


> Well we BD'd last night so I suppose that counts as trying! Even if my egg did get fertilized, it probably won't stick since the polyp acts like an IUD and prevents implantation. I have my follow-up appt with the fertility specialist on Wednesday, so I'm hoping he can book me in for surgery asap. The clock is ticking...damn clock.

Hope you app goes well in Wednesday & you can get booked in to have polyp removed, do you can begin TTC.xx


----------



## tcinks

Wishn, is it dangerous to be pregnant and have the polyp, or does it just make getting pregnant more difficult?


----------



## StillPraying

Wishn how soon after you get it removed can you ttc? 
Tcinks how are you doing today ma'am?
AFM tested the waters with dh on ttc in October.... he didn't really answer but when I mentioned trying to gender sway he seemed interested so maybe he'll go for that lol


----------



## tcinks

I'm okay. I've been binge watching Hulu all week, which is a nice distraction. But lately all the commercials are for Clear blue pregnancy test and women having cute announcement celebrations...and it makes me so sad. Like after 3 losses, pregnancy will never be that exciting for me. I mean of course I'm looking forward to hopefully being pregnant again at some point, but it won't be that exciting, carefree spirit like I had with my first pregnancy. :(


----------



## StillPraying

I totally understand that. I didnt really know what was going on my first mc, i was very young and gotten pregnant by accident. With dd1 everything was textbook simple. After my 2nd mc i was terrified the whole 1st Trimester, thinking 12 weeks was the safe mark. With my last loss i learned that just isnt true. :hugs: when we get our bfps we will have to keep encouraging each other to enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## WishnandHopn

TC, the polyps make it harder for the embryo to implant properly, and also a greater chance of miscarriage. I think it depends how big they are and where in the uterus. I've read that some people do have successful pregnancies with polyps, but there is often a lot of spotting. 

Still, the polypectomy is a pretty easy procedure I think, I am hoping for a quick recovery and to start TTC again asap, but we will see what the doc says on Wed.

There is something so special about that first BFP. I wish I had enjoyed my first short pregnancy more...it didn't last long and I spent most of it worrying about the worst happening. And then it did. Definitely good advice to enjoy every minute of being pregnant. But I have a feeling I will be a basketcase when I get pregnant again!

TC, sorry if you already said earlier, but have they figured out the cause of your losses?


----------



## StillPraying

Wish its so hard to enjoy it when you're terrified, especially when it happens, it makes it hard not to be afraid of going through it again. :hugs: i hope your dr gives you the all clear right away!


----------



## confuzion

G x said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to join your thread, I've very recently had a MC on @ 10+5 on Sept 17th. I had bloods took on 19/8 @ 86 then again on 21/8 @ 29, midwife was really happy with the scans & blood results so DH and I have been giving the go ahead to TTC again.
> The last few days I've been wanting the bleeding to go so we could start trying, so today the bleeding has gone and all I can think of is how frightened I am about trying incase it happens again.
> 
> Hope you are all well & the BFP come soon for all :dust: xx

Welcome and sorry for your loss :hugs:. Fear is totally understandable but with "only" one loss, the odds are in your favor :flower:



StillPraying said:


> AF showed *sigh* here's to October :thumbsup:

Sorry about AF SP. Really hoping this is your month. 



WishnandHopn said:


> Well we BD'd last night so I suppose that counts as trying! Even if my egg did get fertilized, it probably won't stick since the polyp acts like an IUD and prevents implantation. I have my follow-up appt with the fertility specialist on Wednesday, so I'm hoping he can book me in for surgery asap. The clock is ticking...damn clock.

You never know. You could get pregnant and that baby could find a sweet spot to implant on :hugs:. I'm sure it's happened to women with polyps before; could totally happen for you. 



tcinks said:


> I'm okay. I've been binge watching Hulu all week, which is a nice distraction. But lately all the commercials are for Clear blue pregnancy test and women having cute announcement celebrations...and it makes me so sad. Like after 3 losses, pregnancy will never be that exciting for me. I mean of course I'm looking forward to hopefully being pregnant again at some point, but it won't be that exciting, carefree spirit like I had with my first pregnancy. :(

Miscarriage, and recurrent miscarriage especially, definitely ruin pregnancy for you. I remember for my second pregnancy, although I was afraid to lose it, I was still thinking I likely wouldn't. Then I did. Then I lost another. And another. My daughter's pregnancy was riddled with anxiety. I wish I had enjoyed it more. Alas, I don't think my next pregnancy will be any better. My daughter nearly died coming into the world (prolapsed cord at home before I was even in labor :wacko:), and I have a whole new set of fears.


----------



## tcinks

Wishn, I just looked up polyps and I think they are similar to fibroids, which I have. But mine are on the outer side of the uterus, not inside. I've worried that they could be part of the reason for the miscarriages, but the doctors all assure me they aren't. I also have incompetent cervix, which means as baby grows and start to put weight on it, it basically just starts to open without warning and baby will come. :( There is a procedure that can help, usually done around 12 weeks.

4dpo and already itching to test :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Tcinks did they put a stitch in during your previous pregnancies?


----------



## tcinks

No, but they will in the future. They didn't confirm that my cervix was the issue until after my second loss. They noticed at 20 weeks that my cervix was basically open, my doctor said it was too late for a stitch, so she put in a pessary instead. She was so casual about it all, said to come back in 3 weeks. She said I didn't even need to be on bedrest, just go about life as usual. She was a high risk specialist so I thought "well she has seen this before, she knows what she's talking about". Still, I decided to put myself on bedrest, but it didn't matter because my baby started to come a week later. I know that there were a lot of factors at work, but I really believe if my doctor had been more proactive, my baby might be here. The high risk doctor I see now used to work with her, but they split up the practice. When I told her how the past pregnancy went, she was shocked at how it was handled. Just thinking about it all again just makes me so upset! :( There is a lot more to the story, but I won't get into all of it now. I just know that from here out, I will be more involved in my care and demand what I know my baby and I need.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh tcinks, your story just makes me so sad and angry. I am continually astounded by stories of incompetent and indifferent doctors. It's horrible to have to go through losses to find out something is wrong, but knowledge is power and hopefully with this better doctor and your own persistence you will get your take home baby very soon.


----------



## confuzion

You absolutely have to be your own advocate. I'm so sorry tclinks :hugs:.

How is everyone?


----------



## StillPraying

Worst AF I've ever experienced but hanging in there :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: SP. With my later loss I found that the next AF was bad. I think maybe our bodies have some more to clear out? Hope it lightens up for you soon.


----------



## tcinks

I feel like my first cycle after miscarriage was always heavier too. Hopefully it won't last too long. :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

I'm on day 5 and it seems like it's pretty much gone, I'm down to just pink when I wiped so hopefully that means it will be gone soon, I'm completely exhausted. 
How are you ladies?


----------



## tcinks

Feeling okay. I've been having tummy issues so I just started a new probiotic (I've taken them before, but when I run out I forget to buy more) and was thinking of getting a fiber supplement. I feel like an old lady. :haha: Any of you take anything like that? 

I was so good yesterday and didn't test...then today I was thinking "well maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought, and I'm actually already at 10dpo" :rofl: I haven't tested yet, but so tempted! Having some mild symptoms, mostly sore breasts and some cramping. Which in my previous pregnancies were signs for me, but now they also are Pms symptoms (which I never used to get) . Kind of frustrating, but time will tell.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Very watery cm yesterday and today... No ewcm yet though... We've been bding every other day so hopefully we'll have a chance to catch the egg.


----------



## StillPraying

Fx they are symptoms for you TC!

Gagrlin woohoo for getting all the bd in!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

If this doesn't end up or month or will not be for lack of trying..


----------



## tcinks

Well I broke down and tested today...

Spoiler
I hope it's okay to post this, I couldn't wait! I'm shocked at how clear the line is...af isn't due for 6 days! https://i67.tinypic.com/2nteaeu.jpg


----------



## MDW

tcinks said:


> Well I broke down and tested today...
> 
> Spoiler
> I hope it's okay to post this, I couldn't wait! I'm shocked at how clear the line is...af isn't due for 6 days! https://i67.tinypic.com/2nteaeu.jpg

I really do wish you all the best, what great news xxx

I've struggled to post in here, I am really keen to be pregnant again, but don't want to seem like I am rushing in to things. I loved being pregnant again, and it being taken away from me so quickly just feels so unfair. The whole starting again feels tough though too. Head is a bit all over the place at the moment I suppose.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Wow tcinks that is great line! :happydance: Huge congrats!!!

Welcome MDW...TTC after loss is definitely an emotional rollercoaster. You're in good company here, we all get how hard it can be and all the mixed feelings.

AFM...had our follow-up with the fertility specialist and it was all bad news. I booked my polyp surgery for Dec 2 and he recommended we use contraception until after the surgery. The sperm analysis was not too good and they're going to repeat it. He recommends we consider starting fertility treatments right after the surgery. I'm feeling pretty down about all of it.


----------



## StillPraying

Tcinks omg so happy for you!!! Congratulations! 

Mdw welcome!! Ttc after a loss is the worst emotional roller-coaster ever.

Wish im sorry you didn't get more positive news but it is good that the dr is already looking ahead at fertility treatment plans. Did they say what kind of treatment theyre recommending?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Tc- congrats.. Fx for a h&h 9 months

Wish I'm so sorry things didn't go as planned but hey at least now they found the issue and can fix it..


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks ladies...I'm feeling a bit less depressed after sleeping on it. The doctor suggested we could try a few cycles of medicated IUI or go straight to IVF immediately after the surgery. Our plan is to get added to the funded IVF waiting list and hope to conceive either naturally or by IUI before our names come up (wait time is 7-9 months).


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So this cycle had been very odd as it's my first after my miscarriage... I still havnt ovulated... Wth


----------



## tcinks

Gagrlinpitt said:


> So this cycle had been very odd as it's my first after my miscarriage... I still havnt ovulated... Wth

That's so frustrating!! I know my first cycle or two after a miscarriage was always off. I hope it evens out for you soon.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ugh.. Why is TTC so hard.. Ive had major watery cm for four days now... No ewcm but it's very very watery.


----------



## tcinks

Do you usually get EWCM? I think watery cm is still good and fertile! How are you tracking ovulation?


----------



## G x

Gagrlinpitt said:


> So this cycle had been very odd as it's my first after my miscarriage... I still havnt ovulated... Wth

I also feel the same, this is my 1st cycle after MC, & I'm not even getting watery/ewcm at all. Every day has been creamy with a slight brown tinge to it. I don't you's opks so I done even have them to fall back on.

I hope your temps confirm ov soon, xx


----------



## WishnandHopn

My first cycle after MC I O'd 7 days late, and the next cycle I O'd 4-5 days late. I think it's normal while the hormones settle back down.

I had some surprise good news today - the doctor's office had a cancellation so they can do my polypectomy surgery on Oct 13! I never thought I'd be so happy to be having surgery.


----------



## tcinks

WishnandHopn said:


> My first cycle after MC I O'd 7 days late, and the next cycle I O'd 4-5 days late. I think it's normal while the hormones settle back down.
> 
> I had some surprise good news today - the doctor's office had a cancellation so they can do my polypectomy surgery on Oct 13! I never thought I'd be so happy to be having surgery.

Yes yes yes!!:happydance: This is great news for you! Almost 2 months sooner. When are you able to start ttc after the surgery?


----------



## WishnandHopn

He said we don't need to wait and can start trying again right away! It's such a relief. I'm pumped!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Omg wish im so happy for you!:happydance:

G i had that for a few days after i stopped bleeding, that and spotting.

Gagrlin i did opks to figure out O and i Od with only watery cm. Never got ewcm even tho i normally do.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm temping and using cm.. I have opks but forget to use them... I usually get ewcm but I'll take the watery.. Were still bding every other day..


----------



## G x

Still -mine has been coming them going in the CM, but the past 2 days it's not beef there fingers X that's if away.

Gag- we got a lot of watery CM today & BD straight away, & we are just going to take that as Good incase we also don't get EWCM cycle. 

AFM - I should have O'd by now previous to MC, I got a sharp pain for 2 days on my right side the cycle I got pregnant so I've been looking out for that again. & I'm just hoping with the start of the watery CM I'll get my temp shift soon xx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well I may have spoke too soon.. Temp shot up last night. Well see what the next two days are but we'll bd today too just to cover all basis.


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin yay for temp spike! 

G i got spotting with o that cycle also, which i found out is pretty common with post mc cycles.

AFM the witch just keeps hanging around. Normally my af is 5 days but im going on 8 days now. So annoying.


----------



## confuzion

Tc- wow! Beautiful line for being so early. HUGE congrats!!

Wishn- :happydance:

Gagrl and G - hang in there ladies. I know it's frustrating but your body definitely tends to act a little wonky post MC. Hope you both Ov soon. 

SP - definitely sounds like your body is clearing out more stuff. Try to see it as a good thing :hugs:.

I took my first OPK today and it was close but not quite positive. Maybe tomorrow. Good to see my hormones are doing what they're supposed to be doing. My husband is on the fence about trying in December though. We just bought a house and we're renovating. He says he'd rather be done with all of that first :sad1:.


----------



## StillPraying

Confuzion maybe hed be ok with ntnp? We all know that means we try lol


----------



## confuzion

Well we're technically supposed to be NTNP come December. I was planning on doing the trying lol. But he just doesn't want me to be pregnant with the stress of the house hanging there. I said it's not like I'd be popping out he baby right away. There's 9 months you know. And I also reminded him that it took us 2 years to get a sticky the last time and I don't want to waste time. It seems like the idea is stressing him out. I'm hoping he'll be in a better state of mind come December. We'll see. He's definitely taken away some of my excitement though :(


----------



## WishnandHopn

Aw confuzion, I'm so sorry your husband isn't quite on board with TTC in December. I hope you can convince him by then! When you've struggled to conceive and had losses in the past, I can see how you would be anxious to get started! I can also see that it would be scary to embark on that path again with all you went through to get your lovely daughter. Could that be part of his hesitation?

It's so true that it is definitely the woman who does the 'trying'....all the man really has to do is 'deliver the goods' when she says so! Can you imagine an alternate reality where men are only fertile a few days a month? The human race would be in trouble!

Still, is AF still hanging around? Go away witch!


----------



## StillPraying

Confuzion hopefully the Christmas spirit will change his mind! 

Wish the human race would be extinct lol

AFM cycle day 10 and still bleeding. .......Uuugggghhh


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how are we all keeping?

Conf- I really hope your DH has a change or heat about TTC, men just don't understand the feeling/obsession we ladies get esp if you've had a hard time on the TTC before hand.

Still- sorry AF is being a total bitch this cycle, 10days that must be draining on you! Hopefully she passes soon & you can get TtC again.

AFM- My cervix has went way up high, & CM more watery with the smallest hint of EWCM in it. So DH will be needing to keep up with me for the next few days until O has confirmed ha!!xx


----------



## WishnandHopn

Go get him Gx! :thumbup:

I'm around 8/9 dpo and actually hoping NOT to be pregnant...super weird feeling but can't have the polyp surgery if I'm pregnant. If she shows up on Oct 8 as I expect the surgery will be on CD6 and we may even get to try in October! :happydance:


----------



## G x

WishnandHopn said:


> Go get him Gx! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm around 8/9 dpo and actually hoping NOT to be pregnant...super weird feeling but can't have the polyp surgery if I'm pregnant. If she shows up on Oct 8 as I expect the surgery will be on CD6 and we may even get to try in October! :happydance:

Thanks Wish, poor DH will be hating this TTC if I keep this up ha!

Aw it's so weird to say but for you I hope you get your wish & AF arrives on time for you so your surgery will go ahead as planned, the sooner it's done & dusted the sooned your be ready to TTCxx


----------



## Roschey

Hi ladies! My goodness I have some catching up to do! I'm still kind of learning how to navigate around here and had lost my page!! 
So when I started this thread I had just lost my sweet angel. I waited 1 cycle (as instructed by my doc) and became pregnant right away afterwards, but lost that one right after learning about him/her to a chemical. 
Currently in the TWW again!!! Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## tcinks

WishnandHopn said:


> Go get him Gx! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm around 8/9 dpo and actually hoping NOT to be pregnant...super weird feeling but can't have the polyp surgery if I'm pregnant. If she shows up on Oct 8 as I expect the surgery will be on CD6 and we may even get to try in October! :happydance:

That would be such great timing! :D Excited for you!


----------



## tcinks

Roschey said:


> Hi ladies! My goodness I have some catching up to do! I'm still kind of learning how to navigate around here and had lost my page!!
> So when I started this thread I had just lost my sweet angel. I waited 1 cycle (as instructed by my doc) and became pregnant right away afterwards, but lost that one right after learning about him/her to a chemical.
> Currently in the TWW again!!! Fingers crossed for us all!!

I was wondering where you had gone. :flower: Sorry it's been such a rough couple of months. Hoping you get your :bfp: soon!!! :D


----------



## Roschey

tcinks said:


> Roschey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! My goodness I have some catching up to do! I'm still kind of learning how to navigate around here and had lost my page!!
> So when I started this thread I had just lost my sweet angel. I waited 1 cycle (as instructed by my doc) and became pregnant right away afterwards, but lost that one right after learning about him/her to a chemical.
> Currently in the TWW again!!! Fingers crossed for us all!!
> 
> I was wondering where you had gone. :flower: Sorry it's been such a rough couple of months. Hoping you get your :bfp: soon!!! :DClick to expand...

Thank you so much!! And congratulations!!! I saw you got your BFP!!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome back Roschey! So sorry for all you've been through these last couple months...hope you get a sticky BFP very soon!


----------



## G x

Roschey said:


> Hi ladies! My goodness I have some catching up to do! I'm still kind of learning how to navigate around here and had lost my page!!
> So when I started this thread I had just lost my sweet angel. I waited 1 cycle (as instructed by my doc) and became pregnant right away afterwards, but lost that one right after learning about him/her to a chemical.
> Currently in the TWW again!!! Fingers crossed for us all!!

Welcome back Roschey, sorry you've been having such a hard time with it lately. Hoping you get a sticky BFP in October :dust:xx


----------



## StillPraying

Where is everyone in their cycles now?
I'm on cycle day 12 and stiiiilll bleeding....ugh. first the never ending mc now the never ending period. I have an OBGYN appointment on Friday though so hopefully she can give me some kind of assurance.


----------



## Roschey

I'm 3 dpo. Been having LOTS of AF type cramping today and an increase in CM. Hopefully these are good signs. I had both with my last two pregnancies, but not to this extent (and I lost those babies :( 
This TWW is SOOOOOO looooooonnnnnngggggg!!!


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind me jumping in here! 

so backstory, I have two children (6) and (2) and just had a M/C with baby #3 on September 12th (ish). I went in for bleeding on Sept 11th and had an ultrasound and heard the Hb at 140 but was told I had a SCH. Well next day I bled a bit more and cramped really bad and I kept calling and telling them and they said it was normal with SCHs.. after a week of bleeding I had enough and demanded an ultrasound at the dr. office and they did, which confirmed I had miscarried and everything was pretty much already cleared out. my hcg was only at 280 that day. So, I'm guessing I MC on the 12th. 

We are not waiting for AF to try again, and although at first they said we should wait for AF to try again, I asked if there's any harm trying immediately and she said no. So I started cervix checks, cm checks, and opks the day my bleeding stopped (19th) and I got a positive opk on the 26th, which accompanied high, open, soft cervix and lots of EWCM. Then the 27th I started cramping like O...so I'm definitely calling it O even though it was only 1 week after bleeding. we bdded a LOT the week before, and during those fertile times, and have bded every other day since. Anyways here we are now... about 7dpo and I'm impatiently waiting to test. I can't think about anything other than TTC stuff since MC and felt it was time to join a forum and have a support system. My hubby is great, but he doesn't really know what to say and my family tends to say unintentionally hurtful things like, "well it would've been really close together in age with DD and that further apart would be better" :/


----------



## Roschey

Welcome darling!! Sadly, searching for support after MC is what brought me here also, but I'm so glad to have found this amazing community of women! Like you said, husband is amazing, but having other women who have also been through it is just what you need sometimes. So glad to share the journey with you!!


----------



## darlingqueen

Roschey thanks so much! Sad that we all have experienced this, but glad we're not all alone and we can lean on each other for support. I joined this place a while ago TTC with my daughter, and now I'm totally trying to figure out how to do all the cool tickers and countdowns and such haha


----------



## Roschey

Lol me too! I just got one added the other day! I got mine from countdowntopregnancy.com
Then you go into your profile and add it to your signature


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm 5dpo today and my boobs are very sore which is normal during my LP but I also woke up with a stuffy nose. I've been having a lot of acid reflux lately so I'm thinking it's time to finally start the AIP diet I've been himming and hawing about.


----------



## Roschey

What's the AIP diet?


----------



## nikalicious

Hi! I had been lurking here for a bit right after my MC on 9/11. I was just shy of 9 weeks but based on my HCG levels it looks like the baby stopped growing around 5 weeks. 

darlingqueen- our cycles are almost the same and we're not waiting to try either. My blood tests on 9/26 was finally negative and OBGYN gave us to go ahead to start trying. Pretty sure I ovulated on the 30th so hoping to test around 11 dpo or so if I can wait that long. I feel the same why that i've been obsessed with all things TTC since my MC. I told DH last night that I was anxious to just know if I was pregnant or not. Initially we wanted to wait for #3 and were surprised b the pregnancy and very sad to MC. I'm so sorry your family says really unsupportive things, that's horrible! Our girls are 26 months apart and it's a great gap.


----------



## darlingqueen

nikalicious said:


> Hi! I had been lurking here for a bit right after my MC on 9/11. I was just shy of 9 weeks but based on my HCG levels it looks like the baby stopped growing around 5 weeks.
> 
> darlingqueen- our cycles are almost the same and we're not waiting to try either. My blood tests on 9/26 was finally negative and OBGYN gave us to go ahead to start trying. Pretty sure I ovulated on the 30th so hoping to test around 11 dpo or so if I can wait that long. I feel the same why that i've been obsessed with all things TTC since my MC. I told DH last night that I was anxious to just know if I was pregnant or not. Initially we wanted to wait for #3 and were surprised b the pregnancy and very sad to MC. I'm so sorry your family says really unsupportive things, that's horrible! Our girls are 26 months apart and it's a great gap.

So sorry for your loss :/ and wow we really are close in cycles! My last blood draw was a little over a week ago and it was barely enough to need to see me again but, alas, I have to do another. I missed my appointment Monday so I had to reschedule for tomorrow. I'll be 9dpo and I'm just really hoping it'll jump up and be like. Oh you're pregnant again! Lol but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. And yeah my mom is sort of in a bad place right now so she gets a little bitter over things. .just wish she'd think a little before speaking.
Oh you'll be testing on my son's birthday! :) I stupidly tested today which was bfn and bummed me out a bit then realized 8dpo never gave me positives in my pregnancies anyway. So now I'm making myself wait until the 10th.. need to stay busy! Haha


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Rosc- AIP is autoimmune protocol diet... I'm hoping it helps with my hashimotos.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies how are you are doing? I had my blood draw appointment today but totally forgot I have to wait until Monday for results because they are closed Fridays. Ugh I wish we could all just magically get pregnant now lol hope you are all well!


----------



## Roschey

Hi darling! Wouldn't that be nice?!
I'm well! Had more cramping yesterday, but none today. CM seems to drying up a little, maybe some BB tenderness, but more deep in. Otherwise I'm feeling pretty good!!! I saw a shooting star last night! Haven't seen one since I was a little girl! Fingers crossed it's my Rainbow Baby saying he/she will be here soon!!!

How are you? How frustrating to have to wait so long for results!!


----------



## darlingqueen

Rosc oh that's great! Here's hoping your rainbow baby is on its way. I'm OK doing my typical symptom spotting during the 2ww. But I'm not holding my breath these are true symptoms since I'm baby crazed and will see anything lol tested today at 9dpo and bfn which I expected. Trying to hold off until 11dpo before testing again.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm so over this endless mc. I'm done with the constant bleeding. 23 days of bleeding post delivery. 9 days of no bleeding and then it shows up again and and now im on day 13 of more bleeding! it's just awful and making me so depressed:cry: I'm so sorry for ranting I'm just so frustrated and upset :cry:


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh STILL. Im so sorry. That has to be awful. Have you talked to your doctor about it? That seems a little excessive in bleeding. I hope it stops for you quick so you can start trying for your rainbow! Keep us posted!


----------



## StillPraying

I have an appointment tomorrow at 1000 am and now I'm nervous they're going to find something wrong with me.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still.. I'm so sorry hon.. I'll be praying for you


----------



## darlingqueen

Still, I'm sure everything is fine.. it might actually be a good thing, they might be able to figure out the cause of prolonged bleeding and get you set right so that you can be on your way to trying again :) I wish you good luck and hope everything goes good tomorrow!


----------



## StillPraying

I hope so. But everything ive read basically says it means my mc wasnt resolved. Its just so frustrating.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still I'm so sorry this is dragging on for you...does seem like maybe there is still some tissue left in there. Good luck at your appt today. Keep us posted on what the doc says.

I had a BFN today at 14 dpo, which means my polyp surgery should be able to go ahead as planned next week! I'm anxious to get this thing out already!


----------



## Roschey

So today, runny nose and sore throat still. Bbs are more tender. CM drying up a little more and CP so high can barely reach it. And SUPER tired today! I can barely stay awake at work. So hopeful that these are all still good signs. They're all the same symptoms I had at this time the last 2 pregnancies. I had originally planned on testing Monday or Tuesday, but now I'm getting scared. My problem hasn't been GETTING pregnant, it's been STAYING pregnant. I want to know for sure if I'm pregnant, but I want to see a nice day line! Ugh I don't know what I'm going to do...


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I'm thinking Im out this month.. Other than my breasts being sore which happens every month.. I've had nothing and I'm somewhere between 7-9 dpo.. I'm sure once we move into our house the stress will go down and we will get our bfp.. I'm just hoping it's this year.. Please God let it be this year.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Gagrl, don't give up on this cycle so soon! It's possible you haven't even implanted yet, and definitely too early to be worried about lack of symptoms! Fx you get a sticky BFP very soon!


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin I had no symptoms with my last bfp. You're not out until the witch shows. When are you moving? We get the keys to our new house on the 13th, I'm so excited! Hate the stress of moving tho:wacko:

Roschey are you taking anything extra this cycle? I'm sorry you're feeling so anxious hon, can't blame you with back to back losses :hugs:

Wish when is your removal happening? 

AFM....the appointment was awful. I was dreading it so much. But then of course the waiting area is filled with pregnant women. Then I have to fill out a postpartum check up as if I was full term. Then my Dr who is like almost 30 weeks pregnant was clearly uncomfortable around me. As if mc was contagious. I just sat there silently crying the whole time answering questions. Had to give a urine sample and of course start another round of bleeding so pretty sure it was mostly blood in the sample. Then dr tells me that because the hpt was negative it's probably stress causing the bleeding. Um. What. Then has me talk to a nurse about counseling. And the entire time DH was so...flippant about everything as I'm sitting there with tears streaming down my face. I'm so done with everything.


----------



## darlingqueen

Wishn- glad you are able to get the polyp taken out soon and hoping you'll get your BFP soon! :) 

rosch- wishing you luck! when do you get to test?

gagrl- 7-9 dpo is early and I never really got any noticeable symptoms in my pregnancies until after AF was missing. 

Still- I'm so sorry your appointment was bad! That is really rough, because I am a stressed person as well and it's so hard to NOT stress about things. I hope you find healing soon, and you know we are all here for you!

*********************
As for me. I'm on 10dpo and tested negative this morning. I'm pretty sure I'm out because I've been experiencing my oh so typical ovarian cyst sign (i.e sharp pain at my ovary) today and my cervical check was more open since yesterday and it dropped a little, so I'm guessing I might even start sooner than predicted (Monday) 
Weirdly enough, I've been so emotional all week crying over everything and today after the negative I'm okay with it. Which I don't understand really. I think it has a lot to do with the 2ww stress it's the not knowing that makes me so stressed out, and now I'm pretty sure the answer is no, I am just ready to start again next month. I am planning on starting some extra fertility booster stuff this month. Eat better, exercise more, and I'm thinking about buying and taking Myo-inositol and Vitex all to help with my PCOS stuff. I realized I can try as much as I want but unless I'm making effort in fixing the underlying cause, I'm not really helping myself to conceive.. I hope everyone has a great night! <3


----------



## StillPraying

Darling sorry if you've said before but have you been seen for PCOS? Diet and exercise do go a long way. I've been saying I want to because I know it'll help me with a lot of things, but I really dislike vegetables :sick:


----------



## Roschey

StillPraying said:


> Gagrlin I had no symptoms with my last bfp. You're not out until the witch shows. When are you moving? We get the keys to our new house on the 13th, I'm so excited! Hate the stress of moving tho:wacko:
> 
> Roschey are you taking anything extra this cycle? I'm sorry you're feeling so anxious hon, can't blame you with back to back losses :hugs:
> 
> Wish when is your removal happening?
> 
> AFM....the appointment was awful. I was dreading it so much. But then of course the waiting area is filled with pregnant women. Then I have to fill out a postpartum check up as if I was full term. Then my Dr who is like almost 30 weeks pregnant was clearly uncomfortable around me. As if mc was contagious. I just sat there silently crying the whole time answering questions. Had to give a urine sample and of course start another round of bleeding so pretty sure it was mostly blood in the sample. Then dr tells me that because the hpt was negative it's probably stress causing the bleeding. Um. What. Then has me talk to a nurse about counseling. And the entire time DH was so...flippant about everything as I'm sitting there with tears streaming down my face. I'm so done with everything.


Not taking anything extra, just my prenatal vitamin. When I was pregnant in May, my OB had me on oral progesterone, but he wants me to call him whenever I get a BFP so that we can start testing. I started my second miscarriage before I had a chance to resume it. Hoping I can start right away whenever I become pregnant again. 

I'm so terribly sorry about your appointment. My PCP (who is also a friend and neighbor) was only a little more than a month ahead of me when I became pregnant in May. I've had my two miscarriages while her pregnancy continues to progress beautifully. I'm very happy for her, but it also hurts so bad to see her everyday and know that that's where I should be now too. 
It hurts my heart for you that you had to experience that. You certainly deserve a big glass of wine and a hot bubble bath!!
:hug:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Wish, still, and darling.. I guess we'll see..

Still- we are renovating my father's in law's house to move into. He passed away kind of suddenly in April at 62. We already have the keys... Hoping to move in next month.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still...I'm so sorry your appointment was awful. It's crazy to me that your doc said you're still bleeding because of stress?! That doesn't seem right (or even possible!) I hope it's just your hormones still a bit wonky post-miscarriage and that everything clears up soon for you! :hugs:


----------



## darlingqueen

StillPraying said:


> Darling sorry if you've said before but have you been seen for PCOS? Diet and exercise do go a long way. I've been saying I want to because I know it'll help me with a lot of things, but I really dislike vegetables :sick:

I have. I was "diagnosed" with it about 3 years ago. I do ".."s because I wasn't actually tested for it, but the doctor said I show all the signs of it and that testing was difficult and expensive. When they tested my progesterone levels after O I was always around 4-6 which they said meant I didn't ovulate. So I'm afraid I'm going to be back in that boat again. #3 was such a surprise because we weren't trying and as far as the doctor had said, I probably wouldn't ovulate, or if so they wouldn't be mature enough to get pregnant without clomid. BUT when I did get pregnant with #3 I had be doing the 21 day fix diet and exercising 40 minutes a day daily and then boom surprise pregnancy... so maybe that triggered me to ovulate properly. Maybe if I go back to a diet and exercise regimen I'll be able to get #4 and I totally feel you on the veggies thing. I like about half of the list of veggies that are on the standard meal plans on diets. I have been debating a morning juicing plan to get my daily veggies in without me knowing hahah


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you ladies. I think I'd go nuts without this forum! She said that the bleeding was because i hadnt ovulated because of stress? It doesn't make sense to me. I'm looking into natural supplements for fertility and seeing if they will help. Also going to do opks to see if I get a positive one. 

Darling I bet if you went back to the diet and exercise you'd catch a BFP pretty quick :) it's amazing the effects of it! I wish I could take veggies in a pill. I hate about 80% of all vegetables. 

Gagrlin I hope you get to move before turkey day!

Roschey I think wine and a bath is exactly what I need lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Still you can actually...


----------



## Roschey

I have taken juice plus before. It's kind of like veggies in a pill!


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Still you can actually...

What do you mean? Please share! :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'll message you..


----------



## Roschey

I wasn't sure if any of you knew this, but October is National Misarriage and Infant Loss Awareness month. Specifically October 15. That's actually the day AF is due for me. Hoping she stays away. Wouldn't it be extra special for all of us to get our rainbow this month??? You should check out this link below.

:hugs::af::dust::af::hugs:

https://www.october15th.com


----------



## nikalicious

Roschey- I saw that October was miscarriage and infant loss month but i didnt know it was being observed on the 15th! That's when AF is due here too. I'm feeling really cramping, just like when I was miscarrying and it's bringing back all those horrible emotions and feelings. I'm just feeling really down today and have no energy to do anything &#55357;&#56852;

Still-im so sorry you're still bleeding. I dont think you wouldn't ovulate due to stress, but it is possible. I would think you would need to be stressed to the point of not eating, and other things like that to cause you to not ovulate. I read somewhere that you 'typically' bleed the same days as how many weeks you were at the time of miscarrying. I hope you vet answers soon.


----------



## Roschey

Nik- I've been feeling really crampy today also. Feels very similar to AF but much too early. Hopefully it's our little ones just snuggling in better. I was also just thinking that I've made WAY more trips to the bathroom today than is usual. Still very stuffed up and scratchy throat.


----------



## StillPraying

There's a local funeral home here that is doing a free ceremony for miscarriage/infant loss month on the 15th. Everyone will be lighting candles, I'm thinking of going.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My AF is due right around the 15th too.. Crazy.


----------



## Starlight288

My AF due around then too. Yesterday was actually the due date with my miscarriage. Hoping October will turn into a lucky month for all!


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies thought I'd check in. Today is cd 29 for me using Mc date as cd1. I thought I had o down correctly but no period and I had negative tests since 2 days ago. Today I tested with afternoon urine and I sweeeeeeear I see a squinter of a line which I think is just my line eyes. So now im impatiently waiting to retest and check. Trying not to get my hopes up because I feel like I'm too far into my cycle for it to be a squinter. But then again its first cycle after Mc and they can be wonky right? Would you all give it a day or more to test?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling, cycles can definitely be wonky post-miscarriage. My first one was a full week longer than usual. I hope this is the beginning of a BFP for you! Test again with first or second morning urine!

Starlight, :hugs: your due date must have been a tough day, I'm not looking forward to that milestone in April. We just celebrated thanksgiving this past weekend and it would have been when we would have told our siblings about the pregnancy.

CD3 for me of a particularly nasty painful AF and only two days until my surgery!


----------



## darlingqueen

WishnandHopn said:


> Darling, cycles can definitely be wonky post-miscarriage. My first one was a full week longer than usual. I hope this is the beginning of a BFP for you! Test again with first or second morning urine!
> 
> Starlight, :hugs: your due date must have been a tough day, I'm not looking forward to that milestone in April. We just celebrated thanksgiving this past weekend and it would have been when we would have told our siblings about the pregnancy.
> 
> CD3 for me of a particularly nasty painful AF and only two days until my surgery!

Thanks Wish and yuck for the painful AF. AF is bad enough and even worse when it hurts :/ Are you getting nervous about the surgery at all, or just ready for it to be done already?


----------



## WishnandHopn

I'm a little nervous but mostly I just want the day to be here so I can get it over with!


----------



## darlingqueen

Yeah I understand that! I wish you luck in surgery if I don't talk to you before then! My friend is coming over for the weekend. She lives about 17 hours away so we only get to see each other once or twice a year. She's also long term ttc and has suffered multiple miscarriages and had stillborn twins. I can only imagine her pain. One MC and I've been so broken. I just wish miscarriages and stillbirths didn't happen..


----------



## StillPraying

Wish keeping my fx for an easy and successful surgery! 

Darling my heart goes out to your friend. The pain of losing a baby is not something I'd wish on my worst enemy. Hopefully you will have a lovely weekend together!

AFM got a beeeyuuutiiiful opk today so fx I can jump dh lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Cd32 for me.. according to FF AF should be here Wednesday... With my temp drop today I'm pretty sure that's accurate. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin sorry for the temp drop hon but you aren't out till the :witch: shows her face!

Wish surgery is tomorrow?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Yes tomorrow is the day! I'm waiting for the call to tell me what time to be at the hospital tomorrow. I hope it's fairly early so I can just wake up and go. I don't want to think about this anymore...just want to get it done and move on! 

Still, yay for a positive opk! 

Gagrl, I hope the witch stays away. 

Darling, have a good time with your friend this weekend. It's nice to be able to talk to someone in real life who understands...or even not talk about it and just know that they can empathize with what you've been through.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish I hope its first thing so you don't have any waiting around. Do they have to put you to sleep or anything for this procedure? Will it delay O at all or should you still O on time?


----------



## darlingqueen

thanks still, and aawesome for the OPK get to bding! hehe :) 
Gagrl- hopefully you get a BFP instead of AF ;) 
Wish- Hope your surgery goes well and you can look forward to ttc with less of an obstacle! If I could get rid of my PCOS I'd feel so much better while ttc, because I wouldn't be stressed trying to figure out if I've Od or not lol 

As for me. Took a test first thing in the morning and it was a bfn. after looking at the test yesterday it was only the top of the line that was "marked" , so I'm going to say it was a faulty test. Oh well. Today marks exactly 1 month since the MC. My cervix has been going up higher again and I was hoping that meant I could be pregnant but now I'm wondering.. could I be getting ready to ovulate? I thought I ovulated on the 27th because I had EWCM and high soft open, BUT I also had hcg still in my system at that point. So maybe I was wrong? I just got my 'all clear' 0 hcg on friday. This has been so confusing and as much as I want to be pregnant, I'm just overly ready for AF so I'll have some "normal" tracking going on instead of the unknown. This waiting is driving me crazy lol


----------



## StillPraying

Darling maybe take a OPK to see if it's positive? MC can make O late or early etc, So I'd do an opk then you can BD some more :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

SP - yay beautiful OPK!! Hoping you guys catch this eggy!

Wishn - will be checking in to hear how everything went. Best of luck :hugs:

Gagrl - I see you indicated spotting on your chart :hugs:. Hope it isn't he witch. 

Welcome new ladies. 

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Just busy times. Which is nice because it's keeping my mind off TTC or lack thereof :wacko:.


----------



## StillPraying

Was wondering where you went confuzion


----------



## WishnandHopn

StillPraying said:


> Wish I hope its first thing so you don't have any waiting around. Do they have to put you to sleep or anything for this procedure? Will it delay O at all or should you still O on time?

The surgery is at 12:50 so I have to be at the hospital at 10:30. Not too bad, but I think I will be starving since I have to fast after midnight. It will be done under general anesthesia, which scares me a bit (but not as much as being awake for it and feeling them dilate my cervix and stick a scope up there!).

I have no idea if it will delay O. I'll only be cd6 tomorrow, so even if I O at 14 dpo like I used to pre-miscarriage, I think we have a chance to catch it this cycle!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well AF showed up... I've decided next month no charting, no temps, no nothing. I think I'm even going to step away from here for awhile. I need to calm down the stress and that's the only way I feel I can do it..


----------



## StillPraying

Gagrlin :hugs: im sorry the witch showed, i know how frustrated you must be. Do whatever you need to do to find some peace hon :flower: we're here whenever you need us!

Wish i hate fasting. You don't notice skipping meals until you have to lol glad youll be under tho, being awake would be freaky :shock:


----------



## darlingqueen

So sorry Gangrl I wish you luck next cycle and hope you find peace of mind. Destressing is always good. We're here if you need us! <3 <3 hugs!

Wish- ugh fasting is not fun. I have insulin resistance so if I don't fast before glucose tests, I fail them. so even when they say I don't have to fast, I always have to fast if I don't want to have to repeat the test (and believe me, the 3 hour glucose test isn't something I ever want to do again... lol)


----------



## StillPraying

Darling i can barely tolerate the glucose test you take during pregnancy, let alone a 3 hour one?? No thanks!


----------



## darlingqueen

Right? You get stuck 4 times for it and it's no fun! Lol my office now makes anyone overweight do it twice! One at 7 weeks and the other at 27 or something like that. Ugh!


----------



## StillPraying

Thats just cruel. I get they're looking out for your health but come on. Come up with a simpler test already!


----------



## Roschey

Hi ladies! 12dpo and still BFN. But looking back- I still had BFN on FRER at 12 dpo when I got pregnant in May. I didn't test positive with that one until 4 days later... so...still in the game!


----------



## darlingqueen

Rosch you're not out until the witch shows! :) 

CD 32 here. still nothing. Now I'm to the point where I'm asking AF to just stay away for the weekend. Got big plans and don't wanna have to run to the bathroom ALL THE TIME. by this point I have tested everyday this week and I don't really want to test daily anymore because it's bumming me out, so I think if AF doesn't show by CD 40 I'll take another test. As if MCs aren't bad enough why do they have to make everything so complicated afterwards too? 

Sidenote: I think my Cervix is confused. it keeps changing back and forth. High low high low... I'm about to toss cervical checks because it's just confusing me!


----------



## StillPraying

Roschey not out until she shows her unwanted self!

Darling that does sound confusing! Good plan to wait out the weekend, plus being busy will help!

AFM i believe i ovulated yesterday am, so counting today as 1dpo. since dr said 20 days of no bleeding to be AF I'm thinking she will come on the 27th. If not I will test on Halloween.


----------



## nikalicious

Roschey-I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you AF stays away!! :flower:

Stillpraying- Glad you finally stopped bleeding and hopefully ovulated. I felt better about things once I knew my body was getting back to "normal" by ovulating after my MC. Fingers crossed the two week wait is kind to you!

Darling- Sounds like me with all the testing. :blush: Hoping AF stays away until after the weekend for you! It's so weird how our bodies are sometimes. My cycle was the same length as it normally is, maybe 2 days longer, even with the MC.
Gagrl- I'm sorry hun that AF showed. I'm in the same boat.

AFM- AF showed up yesterday morning. I've been trying to stay positive about it, but I'm sad. I was really hopeful that we'd get pregnant immediately afterwards, but I guess it wasn't in the cards for us. On to next month I guess.


----------



## StillPraying

Nik sorry AF showed. I know it's hard and makes it feel like it's further away or out of your reach but maybe having AF will give you a fresh start. Fx for your next cycle!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Surgery was a success! The polyp is out! I'm home and I feel fine...hardly cramping and only a little bleeding, which could just be a continuation of AF. The only annoying thing is that the post-op instructions say 2-4 weeks no intercourse, unless the doctor said it was ok to start sooner. The doctor didn't say anything and I didn't think to ask. I'm going to have to call and ask since my post-op is two weeks from now and if we wait that long we will completely miss our chance to try this cycle.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still- wishing you a BFP for Halloween! :) 

nika- My cycles varied previously, so I have no clue when to really expect AF. Could've been from CD29 to the latest I've been was CD57 but that was about 3 years ago, and they have been getting less irregular leaning more toward 30-35
so, I guess I just have to wait this out. Eventually everything will be back to normal and until then I'm just going to have to distract myself. I'm sorry AF showed. It's depressing for sure. After trying for 2 years for my daughter, I'm just terrified it's going to take another 2 years or more for #4. 

Wish- Yay! glad everything went smooth! that is a little annoying about the 2-4 no intercourse rule. I'm sure you can exempt that rule IF you are feeling up to it, down there. If you can start Bding right after a MC you'd think you can probably handle it with a minor surgery. But of course I'd probably call the doctor to make sure ;) 

AFM- I'm picking my friends up from the bus station in 2 hours! I'm so excited. Since I'm on CD33 and NEGATIVE tests, we're going to make the most of it and make some awesome mixed drinks this weekend! :) Hope you ladies have a great weekend! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Wish glad your surgery went well! Definitely call your Dr and see, that would be annoying to wait. But it's probably similar to post delivery or mc, just don't dtd while still bleeding :winkwink:

Darling hope you have a lovely weekend with your friend!


----------



## WishnandHopn

The nurse called from the hospital today to check on how i'm doing (great!). I asked her how long we should wait and she said two weeks! Darn...that would be cd19 and probably too late. I still might call the doc to see if we can get cleared to start sooner. If I get a positive opk before the two week mark I may have to jump DH!


----------



## StillPraying

Did they say if it would delay o at all?


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi girls so I checked my Cervix again and it was totally high soft open and ewcm and heres my opk. Is this a positive? I'm awful at reading these!https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=602006


----------



## darlingqueen

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=602006 if that didn't go the first time


----------



## StillPraying

Definitely positive !


----------



## WishnandHopn

I don't think it's quite positive...the test line should be as dark as the control line!


----------



## Roschey

AF due today but no sign of her and BFN this morning. And the waiting game continues!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish you are right i was reading it backwards on my phone. My apologies darling, its negative. 

Roschey how many dpo are you? 

3dpo today.....


----------



## Roschey

14 dpo today


----------



## Roschey

Ok I have to update. I was feeling really gross this afternoon so I took another test and it was a :bfp: !!!
It's light, but still a big change from this mornings test that was stark white! I'm terrified. This being my third pregnancy back to back I don't want to lose this one too. It would be devastating! I'll be peeing on sticks like a crazy person now watching for the lines to keep getting darker!! Here's a pic of both this afternoons test (top) and this morning (bottom).
 



Attached Files:







20161015_165620.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Roschey! I can definitely see the line in the top one, no squinting required. Maybe the pink test is more sensitive than the white one? Hoping it's a sticky one!


----------



## Roschey

Thanks! I wondered that too, took another one of the white ones this morning and it's very positive also! Yay! I had an appointment already scheduled with my OB to follow up on the miscarriages later this month and come up with a plan for where to go from here but, FX'd that now it can just be a prenatal visit!! Desperately hoping this baby will stick and I can see my sweet rainbow baby in June!!


----------



## darlingqueen

I'm pretty sure that last opk was actually a positive because it was like that for two days and then today is a lot more faint and all day last night and today I've been cramping on the right side, like ovulation. and I'm getting ewcm. but I guess only time will tell. I'm thinking about just gritting my teeth and buying the expensive OPKS that actually tell you yes no, not all this guess work because it's quite a pain in the ass. 

Congrats Roschey! Here's hoping this baby is a sticky bean! good luck! :)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling, that happens to me with opks some months: "almost" positive for two days and then fades again. I'm never sure if that means I'm going to O a day after the first almost positive, or the day after the last almost positive. I personally hated the smiley face ones...days and days of flashing smiley faces was driving me around the bend!


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations Roschey!! So happy for you! 

Darling do you do opks every day?


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish- That's totally me. I have NEVER gotten an true positive, idk if it's the PCOS or what. 

Still- previously- I usually started them from CD 10 until I found the peak. Never got real positives but veerrrry close ones when the next time was more faint, I'd stop testing and call it good. after miscarriage I tested starting a week after and got what I thought was a positive but it's been over 2 weeks since then and I also still had a good bit of HCG in my system. so I'm thinking it was just wonky hormones. I've been hcg free for a week now, so maybe that triggered O? Along with that test the next day I was cramping pretty strong like O. so I'm going to call it O and if AF doesn't show in 2 weeks, then I'll take a pg test again. It's been 36 days since MC. Waiting is driving me crazy!


----------



## StillPraying

I caved and tested :blush: 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=602792


----------



## Roschey

StillPraying said:


> I caved and tested :blush:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=602792

Wood hoo!!! Congrats on the BFP lady!!!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm trying to be positive while not getting my hopes to high, I read a bunch of stuff about false bfp with frers?


----------



## Roschey

StillPraying said:


> I'm trying to be positive while not getting my hopes to high, I read a bunch of stuff about false bfp with frers?

Really? I've never had a false positive with a FRER, just a chemical :cry:
But I still get the whole not getting your hopes up too high. After two back to back MC's, we're really trying hard not to let our guard down just yet. My bloods had me at 55.9 hcg today. That's more than double where they were at this point with my last miscarriage, so that's good I hope! But we'll have a better idea on my follow up labs on Wednesday. Hoping for a real nice increase! Symptoms have really started hitting today and I'm grateful! I want them all and I want them strong! I think it'll help me feel like everything is going the way it's supposed to.


----------



## StillPraying

I've never gotten false bfp with frers either. Yay for good numbers! Will they be following your hcg numbers for a bit?


----------



## Roschey

Probably. I already had an appt next week for a follow up after the miscarriages, but they said we'll just do a confirm pregnancy appt instead! Yay!


----------



## StillPraying

Thats so exciting roschey! Will you be doing an asprin regimen or anything?


----------



## darlingqueen

Congrats still! Two bfp girlies this month! That's so cool! Maybe the rest of us won't be far behind! Hope you girls have smooth pregnancies and no worries! :D


----------



## StillPraying

Well this mornings test was much lighter so I'm not celebrating quite yet.


----------



## darlingqueen

Here's hoping your lines get darker! :) 

AFM 
Day 37 since MC. I just have a feeling I'm going to be waiting for months for it, and then still not get pregnant, and March feels like such a loong time away to wait for Clomid :(


----------



## StillPraying

Darling with the holidays it will go by faster. And honestly, that's only 4 or 5 cycles to try without clomid, you could definitely catch an egg in that time :hugs:


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks Still. haha and maybe less than 4-5 cycles if AF doesn't hurry up. I think that's what's making it the hardest on me. I am not just waiting, but I'm basically on an indefinite wait, who KNOWS when AF will show, or if she'll show. We're Bdding every other day to catch all chances to magically conceive before then, but it'd be easier if I had a end date to mark the calendar so I'd know when I was "late" etc


----------



## StillPraying

I know the feeling. Ive not had af either. My dr told me 20 days of no bleeding and it can be af. So i know the earliest she can show is the 27th. This is the 8th week post loss for me.


----------



## darlingqueen

Gotcha. Just sucks after all this loss and heartbreak that things have to be complicated. Why can't it a smooth transition where you can track properly! 

I've been on and off cramping all week but no af not sure why. At first I thought it was ovulation cramps but can that linger like this?


----------



## StillPraying

I've heard some women say theirs lingers, so it could ve. Or maybe your body is just trying to figure itself out?


----------



## darlingqueen

Yeah. Guess time will tell. Did you retest today?


----------



## Roschey

Hi ladies! My hcg Monday was 55, today 166! More than tripled in 48 hours!!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Roschey! Maybe there's 2 in there? ;)

Still any update on your tests? Any darker?

Darling the last time i had AF-like cramps with no AF i was pregnant!

I'm cd11...negative opk and watery cm this morning that turned into gross brown watery cm so I have no clue what's going on with me. We haven't bd'd since the surgery yet....maybe tonight, otherwise we will have to wait until after DH's semen analysis on Saturday and that might be too late!


----------



## Roschey

Wishn- wouldn't what be something! It'd be kind of like getting my two angels back!


----------



## darlingqueen

Roschey- That's so awesome! I'm happy for you! :) 

Wish- wouldn't that be something?? :) and the brown cm would be old blood, so it could've been leftovers from the surgery, so it's showing you are healing! :) hope you can squeeze in a bedding before the dh's appointment! :) 


AFM- day 38? starting to get so late I'm having a hard time keeping up with the day. Still no af, although not to symptom spot, but my stomach has been churning all evening. by this point, I hate wasting tests since I've probably used up 10 on this cycle alone. (cheapies, but still!) so I'm trying to decide on my next test date. When would you ladies test again, in my shoes?


----------



## StillPraying

Roschey congrats on fab numbers!

Wish could the brown be from post surgery?

Darling what day did you last test? I'd try to wait a week and then try another. 

AFM I believe i got a false bfp on a frer....refuse to ever buy them again. Bfn on cheapies but really I'm only 8dpoish so not too freaked out.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still- that sucks about the false bfp, but you aren't out yet! I'm still holding out hope that you'll get that bfp this week! :D Also, I tested a few days ago- bfn. 

I think I'm going to wait until Halloween to test again. If that darkest opk test was indeed a positive for me (oct 15) that puts me at 5dpo, and if that's the case, Halloween I'd either already see AF, or I'd be 16dpo which should definitely give me a clear idea of where I'm at. I might cave and test the 26th (11dpo) haha I think it'd be awesome if I did ovulate the 15th and conceived from it, seeing as Oct 15 is the pregnancy loss awareness date. I feel like my entire life is revolved around WAITING for everything right now. waiting for AF or a +, a silly one that's pissing me off is I'm waiting for a package in the mail I ordered August 31st! STILL not here yet. It's like you'd think I could rely on that! haha


----------



## StillPraying

I think assuming you're 5dpo is reasonable and does at least give you some markers you know? 
I hear ya on waiting for packages. I'm waiting for 3!


----------



## darlingqueen

Yeah the marker definitely helps! My fertility apps are all confused and are all showing "?" on projected AF days, and testing days, which is so frustrating! haha

I'm a big cross stitcher, so it sort of helps pass the time. I ordered a diamond art painting kit (never done one before, thought I'd give it a try!) I've gone to my mailbox excited ALL month, and still nothing!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still - I'm sorry about the false positives, but at 9 dpo you're far from out :)

Darling - good on you if you can make it till Halloween to test! How sweet if you did conceive on Oct 15 <3 

As for me, I seduced DH last night! He fell asleep on the couch while we were watching the debate, so I muted the TV and jumped him in the living room! Against medical advice, but it was fun, and no pain or bleeding :) CD12 today and OPK still negative. We won't be able to BD again until CD15, so hoping O holds off until then!


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish- Yay! glad you were able to fit in some bding :D fxed that O will hold off a little bit so you can squeeze in another before then!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish when do you normally O? 

Darling a Halloween BFP would be so fun!! If I had any self control I'd wait and test with you....but alas I have none lol

I'm 10dpo tomorrow....trying to decide if I should use my last Walmart test....I ordered some cheapies on amazon but my email confirmation says it won't be here till MONDAY? Makes no sense since it was prime so it should be here tomorrow! :growlmad:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Before my miscarriage I would O around cd13/14, but after it's been cd20 and cd18, so I figure unless surgery delays it more, should be within the next week!

Still, the only thing that keeps me from testing early is having no hpts in the house! I'll be testing Nov 5 one way or another...going out for my birthday that weekend and will need to know if i can drink!


----------



## StillPraying

Well hopefully it's around 18 or 20 again so you'll be able to get some bding in!! Yeah having no tests doesn't stop me and I wind up spending more than I should. That's why I ordered cheapies. I can poas on 1dpo if I want and not feel bad!! Lol


----------



## StillPraying

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=604033 I'm just confused by this haze that shows up!


----------



## darlingqueen

Day after my miscarriage I went online and ordered 50 cheapies, I figured to watch my hcg drop and then for TTC. So, now I test way too many times bahaha. At least I'm still following my plan of Halloween...only 10 more days! LOL

Oh, day 40! (almost 6 weeks since MC!) I'm going to be pretty upset if I get to the 50s and not have a +test or AF.


----------



## darlingqueen

and still! That looks like a bfp to me!! :D :D


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks Darling, it dried very discolored but with a line still there so I'm not sure I trust it. My cheapies showed up this AM though! So i'll be taking another this afternoon. I'm at the 8 week mark (9 on sunday) and still no AF, but I also had secondary bleeding and didn't ovulate until way later.


----------



## darlingqueen

keep us posted on the second testing! :) yeesh 8 weeks! I'm losing my mind at 6 weeks! I haven't bled for almost 5 weeks now, and i really didn't bleed that much anyway, so I guess I just assumed my cycle would be back to normal by now. 

I ended up requesting a refund for my package seeing as it's later than the LATEST date on the order sheet. and the estimated date was between sept 27- and oct 19th. I probably should've waiting a couple more days but I've been waiting almost 2 months and if I'm told no later than ".." then I expect it to be followed, I've already got too many things in my life that aren't following the expected dates! lol luckily it's through Amazon, so if they've screwed me over Amazon will make sure I am refunded.


----------



## StillPraying

That's definitely too long to be waiting! I love amazon, having prime is sooooo worth it!


----------



## darlingqueen

Yeah I have Prime as well and it's amazing, but the kit I wanted was from China so I had to wait a little longer, but there's long and then there's TOO long. We've hit the too long bit now, and now I'm regretting the purchase. I would've rather spend the extra 6 bucks to have it to me with prime eligible purchase in 2 days than waiting this long for it a little cheaper


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still I can definitely see something on that test and it looks pink...it almost looks like 3 lines? Weird...I hope your new cheapies give you a clearer answer!


----------



## StillPraying

No it didn't have 3 lines, at least not in person lol but my cheapies were bfn so I don't even know. I took one after not peeing for like 4 hours but was drinking coffee/drinks. Then I did another with like a 2 hr hold with no drinks. And both bfn so :shrug:


----------



## darlingqueen

still- did you test again with this mornings urine? I'm really hoping it was a true bfp and that you are just so early that hcg is just fluctuating around on you while testing. 

AFM- day 41, no AF yet. I think I'm about 7dpo today so hopefully it won't be too much longer before I get an answer! Still trying to hold out and test on Halloween, but we'll see! haha


----------



## StillPraying

Nope bfns for me this am :shrug:


----------



## Roschey

Hi ladies!! How's everyone doing?


----------



## StillPraying

12 dpo with nothing to report :coffee:


----------



## darlingqueen

43 days. ... I think 9dpo today. So far nothing to report. Cm is confusing me as it's watery AND slightly eggy? These are definitely confusing times. I keep saying I'm not going to check cm anymore and then I do and just get all confused every time. .. lol


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling, I sometimes get a day of watery cm mid-way through my luteal phase, it's supposedly caused by a second estrogen surge. 

Still, any update? The wait sucks!

AFM, cd 16 and I got a positive OPK! Good strong one, no guessing. We BD'd last night, I'd like to do it again tonight, but we should probably let the little guys regenerate and go again tomorrow.


----------



## StillPraying

Darling I feel like my cm is all over the place since my loss. Like our bodies cant really decied what theyre gonna do.

Wish yay for positive OPK!! glad you got the BD in :) how many days of positives do you normally get?

AFM I got a faint positive yesterday and today....Afraid to call it until I see an obvious BFP if that makes sense? I'm still angry at frer so not wanting to buy one but also afraid of blue dye? lol


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still, I'm going to offer a cautious congrats...I know you've been disappointed by crappy tests before, so I hope this is for real! 

I sometimes get two days of 'almost positive' opk, or one day of strong positive. This line was as dark as the control line, and I am guessing it will be lighter tomorrow. I'm having a lot of O pains today, not sure if that means I'm going to O today or if it's just gearing up to rupture tomorrow!


----------



## darlingqueen

still-wishing you cautious congrats as well, hopefully the lines darken tomorrow for you! 

Wish- that's awesome about the pos. OPK and you get a sticky bean! :D



AFM-day 43, 9dpo? I've had a little bit of cramping today, and I've been really emotional, which could mean anything. I get that way BOTH with pregnancy and AF, so hard to call it lol


----------



## StillPraying

Dont you hate how pregnancy symptoms and af are so similar? Its very frustrating. 

Thank you ladies, im not calling it yet. Not until i get completely obvious lines and then a digi. Even then after losing luke at 15 weeks idk if ill ever feel completely secure with the pregnancy you know?


----------



## darlingqueen

I understand what you mean. My best friend lost her girls at 39 weeks. After witnessing that and then experiencing a loss at 10 weeks myself. I can't even fathom the idea of pregnancy being as breezy and carefree as my others were. 

Side note I caved and took a test this morning. 9 or 10dpo? And I swear I see a hint of something but nothing capturable. It's the faintest of faint. Hubby says he sees something but I'm not sure if he's just trying to keep my mood up. Guess I'll be testing in the morning to see if it was something or not. Crossing all my fingers and toes that this is it but not holding my breath!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ooooh darling I hope it darkens for you! Good luck!

Still...how's it looking today?

I'm CD17 and I'm going to call today O day. We will BD tonight just in case the egg is still hanging around. Ah another two week wait...joy!


----------



## StillPraying

Not feeling very confident honestly. I've gotten lined consistently on wally tests as well as 2 of the generic blue dye but this afternoon I tried frer and completely bfn :(


----------



## Roschey

Darling- anxious to hear how your next test goes!
Wishn- get to bd'ing!
And still- don't give up yet. You still have time!!

I had my first appt today and doc seems optimistic that this one will stay! Bloods last Monday (4w2d) were 55. Then Wednesday (4w4d) 166, and today (5w3d) 2765! I have no idea if this increase is normal, but as long as he doesn't seem worried (yet!) Then it puts me SOME at ease. He's going to ultrasound again in 3 weeks and then he wants to do chromosomal testing at 11 weeks!


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks roschey but I'm thinking chemical. I'm either 13/14 dpo. I'm pretty sure getting positives on multiple brands then a bfn on frer is probably not a good sign. But it's okay, we have our military ball coming up so I guess I'll be able to have a few drinks lol I'm so glad your bloods are soaring!! That's such a great sign!!!

Wish it's like a tww to the tww lol


----------



## Roschey

I hate that for you Still- hoping that maybe it was just a faulty test. But if for some terrible reason it wasn't- then you most certainly deserve a few drinks!


----------



## StillPraying

I got my dress today which is lovely, just gotta find some shoes. I'll be testing with FMU tomorrow and Thursday to see how the lines look. AF should come on Thursday but I wouldn't be surprised if she is late.


----------



## StillPraying

Wait Darling I just realized I didn't see your post, you saw something?? OMG are you testing again in the AM?


----------



## confuzion

I disappeared again sorry ladies. Sorry SP I'm also hoping it was a wonky test. 

Wonderful news roschey! 

Good luck darling!

My husband has come around on the trying front. He's even open to giving it a go this month. But all of a sudden I've got cold feet. Too scared to try! We've got too much going on to deal with any more losses right now :(


----------



## StillPraying

Hi confuzion! Thats great your dh has gotten on board the ttc bus! I know how scary it can be hun :hugs: just take it one cycle at a time, and wait if you feel like youre not completely ready. Or maybe go with ntnp this cycle? 

im pretty sure this is a chemical for me. But only time will tell.


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish yay for O- fxed for your bfp! :) 


Still- I'm hoping you will get darker lines and that you're just on the line where hcg is and some tests aren't picking it up yet. fxed for you :) 

Roschey- So glad your #s are going up nice! :) 

Confuzion- good luck with TTC journey! ntnp method can be good for less stress :) 


AFM- I guess that line yesterday was an evap line- it was soooo faint I was thinking it was one, but when you are excited for a potential line, you'd rather stay optimistic haha Today's test was definitely a negative. On another note. I sam setting an appointment for my old OBGYN clinic to start getting ready for fertility treatments. I'm going to try and convince them to let me start Clomid before 6 months because of my PCOS-and previous difficulty getting pregnant. I don't really want to waste 6 months with potential annovulatory cycles. Here's hoping they will go for it. Or at the very least put me back on Metformin while waiting for the 6 months.


----------



## StillPraying

Darling i hope theyll give in to you! Evaps and faint lines ar the worst! 

AFM pink spotting so thinking chemical for sure :cry:


----------



## WishnandHopn

So sorry Still... :hugs:

Darling, darn that evap! I hope you can get clomid sooner if you aren't ovulating. Did you use it to conceive your first two?

Confuzion, welcome back. I can definitely understand being scared to ttc after having a rough time the first time.

Roschey, great numbers! I bet it's a sticky one this time!

AFM...I think I'm 2 dpo and my post-op appt is this afternoon. Going armed with my list of questions about our tests results and next steps.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish good luck at your appointment! 

AF has arrived. *sigh*


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish- good luck at appointment! :) 

Still- so sorry :/ Here's hoping November will be the month! :) 


AFM. I'm either having the worst luck with evap lines or I'm getting the faintest of lines. Tested twice today one with wondfo and one with FRER and both are giving me the faintest lines. and I mean, like BARELY there. Hubby says he definitely sees it. but I'm not convinced because I just can't seem to capture it on camera enough to show you guys, which makes me feel like it's probably just an evap. Anyways I set an appointment to discuss clomid today had to jump through hoops and call 3 different times because I didn't have my insurance card on hand, and I had to call hubby for the info since he has them in the car and he's at work. Appointment is a little ways out, December 16th so that gives me enough time to either be pregnant or definitely have my AF before then, whichever.


----------



## StillPraying

Darling I hope you don't even need the appointment!


----------



## WishnandHopn

My appointment went well yesterday! Turns out the polyp was 2 cm, even bigger than the ultrasound showed. The pathology report won't be back for another month. So I have a clean bill of reproductive health. We're getting a second opinion from a urologist next week as to whether there's anything we can do to improve DH's count and motility. Doctor said since we've been pregnant once before, we could try on our own for 4-5 months now that the polyp is out, and then move on to medicated IUI if we're not pregnant by then. It feels good to have a plan! I'm really hoping for a sticky BFP before what would have been my due date, April 3. That day will be easier to get through if I have a bun in the oven.


----------



## confuzion

Hope those lines darken for you darling!!

Thanks to all of you guys for the encouragement. I think I just need to let go of my fears. We're gonna have to try sometime so gotta just rip off the bandaid. 




StillPraying said:


> Hi confuzion! Thats great your dh has gotten on board the ttc bus! I know how scary it can be hun :hugs: just take it one cycle at a time, and wait if you feel like youre not completely ready. Or maybe go with ntnp this cycle?
> 
> im pretty sure this is a chemical for me. But only time will tell.

We actually have decided to just NTNP starting now. If a few months pass with no BFP then we'll give it a more serious try. We had some unplanned nookie last night and I got a positive OPK this morning so looks like I'm in with a chance this month. 

I'm sorry AF showed :hugs:.



WishnandHopn said:


> My appointment went well yesterday! Turns out the polyp was 2 cm, even bigger than the ultrasound showed. The pathology report won't be back for another month. So I have a clean bill of reproductive health. We're getting a second opinion from a urologist next week as to whether there's anything we can do to improve DH's count and motility. Doctor said since we've been pregnant once before, we could try on our own for 4-5 months now that the polyp is out, and then move on to medicated IUI if we're not pregnant by then. It feels good to have a plan! I'm really hoping for a sticky BFP before what would have been my due date, April 3. That day will be easier to get through if I have a bun in the oven.

Wow glad that polyp is out! If you got pregnant with it in there then hopefully that means your chances are a lot better now even with your DHs sperm count. I hope you're pregnant and showing by April :hugs:.


----------



## Roschey

Wishn- how wonderful! So hopeful for you!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish your prior due date is my birthday. I know the feeling, my due date with Luke is February 7th. really hoping it happens for me before that. hopefully with your polyp removed you wont have any problems!

confusion are you an early tester?


----------



## confuzion

SP I have been known to be an early tester in the past---like stupidly early lol--but I'm going to try to wait until/if I'm late this time. OPK negative this AM so I'm assuming today is ovulation day. We had another baby dance last night but now I need to let my lady parts rest lol. Seems like we've got a pretty good shot this month!


----------



## StillPraying

Im debating on early testing. ...my in laws will be here this month so would love to share it with them on Thanksgiving....not sure yet.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi girls, my tests were definitely negative and I'm now at 50 days since MC and have yet to see AF. This is so discouraging and I am just so over this. How the hell am I supposed to try when I have nothing to go by?! I mean, we are still bding every other day, to cover all bases, but it's still really annoying.. 

hope you guys are having a better cycle than me! How is everyone?


----------



## Roschey

Oh gosh darling- I'm so sorry to hear that. How discouraging! Does your doc have any suggestions?
Now that I think about it, it was about that long before my cycle started back up after I lost my first princess in July. Maybe AF is just around the corner!


----------



## darlingqueen

Roschey- They originally told me 4-6 weeks but when I called up there saying it's been 7 weeks they said "well if you had a DnC, it can take up to 8-12 weeks" when I said, it was a natural miscarriage, they said, "oh, well it's still normal. Make an appointment at your GP if you don't get it by 10 weeks or so" But they are also the ones that told me, "yes that cramping and clotting is totally normal with a sch, don't worry about it." so I really feel they will say whatever to get you off the phone up there.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling I'm sorry, that's so frustrating to wait that long! I wonder if you could ask to have your progesterone checked? At least then you would know if you O'd this cycle or are still waiting to O.


----------



## StillPraying

I know exactly how you feel Darling I was in your shoes, it was quite miserable :hugs: I didn't get a negative test post mc till 7 weeks almost 8. This is my first real AF post mc. I hope you get out of limbo soon.


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks girls. I guess I just have to continue on my days and find something else to preoccupy myself with until AF decides to show.. Luckily I stitch a lot, so I can usually get absorbed in that. Just wish my doctor's appointment wasn't a month in a half away. I have a friend that was pregnant at the same time as me and she just found out the gender of her baby, and it made me realize that by this point I would've been finding out as well.. so the emotions have been a little strong this week. I am ok (well not okay, but you know) with not being pregnant at the moment as long as I knew things were moving in the direction of GETTING pregnant. LIMBO SUCKS. I KNOW if I starting a whole diet/exercise combo, it'd probably get things moving better, but when you're blue the last thing you can think about is exercising and eating right. Gah. Sorry for ranting, my friend who I usually rant to has been so busy these days I've not had anyone to talk to except a 6 and a 2 year old, and although those convos are great, adult talk is realllllly needed! lol


----------



## CanadianMoose

Sorry I came in a bit late, but I just wanted to say hi and get my story and info out there real quick. I had MC last month(5wks) and a chemical in may before that. Probably another but never got the positive on it, but I have low progesterone levels. I sadly only have one ovary due to surgical removal of left ovary and Fallopian tube due to entanglement when I was 15. I ended up having to have a force MC due to ectopic pregnancy(was attatched to the uterus but half of the baby was in the opening way of the tube) 7 weeks in at age 22, but before I took the misoprostol it started the process already. (Guessing it was already starting to flush out, they couldn't see the heartbeat so maybe all I needed was the Mifepristone.) I just wanted to know if it's possible to O this month even after the recent MC or should I just take it easy?

I hope all of you get your Rainbow babies and have that happy and healthy pregnancy that we all deserve. :D


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome Canadian, I'm sorry for your losses. It is definitely possible to O the cycle after a miscarriage, I O'd a week late after my loss at 5+4. I've heard of some women who even conceived right away. Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones!

Darling, you've come to the right place to rant! It does really suck to be in limbo and can make you feel like you're going crazy trying to figure out what your body is doing!

I'm 8 dpo with nothing interesting to report. I'm going to Paris one week from today! If AF hasn't shown by then I will have to pack tampons AND hpts in my suitcase!


----------



## confuzion

What DPO do you think you will test then SP? I'm 4 DPO and with this tww wait going by so slowly I might test early :wacko:. I used to start testing from 6DPO on lol. Now I don't know if I'd have enough time in the day to sneak away and test lol. But I'm dying to know the outcome of this wait!

Canadian - definitely possible to O. I've always Oed after a miscarriage just a little later than usual. I would treat first day of bleeding as CD1, do you OPK?

Wishn - Paris sounds awesome!! Hope you get to pack some HPTs :)


----------



## CanadianMoose

confuzion said:


> What DPO do you think you will test then SP? I'm 4 DPO and with this tww wait going by so slowly I might test early :wacko:. I used to start testing from 6DPO on lol. Now I don't know if I'd have enough time in the day to sneak away and test lol. But I'm dying to know the outcome of this wait!
> 
> Canadian - definitely possible to O. I've always Oed after a miscarriage just a little later than usual. I would treat first day of bleeding as CD1, do you OPK?
> 
> Wishn - Paris sounds awesome!! Hope you get to pack some HPTs :)

Not really I find it's more stressful that way. What we did last time I might try again, just watching the CM and BD every other day till I start have the "TWW vagina sensitive" symptoms. I tend to get really sensitive after ovulation and s*x can be uncomfortable. I hope you ladies are right, but I'm just more excited to getting back to the fun times with my hubby. we've been on break for almost 2 weeks! Poor guy, poor me! he's really been good about it but I'm going crazy from lack of loving.

I wish you a BFP before you leave wishn and confuz hang in there! don't do too many early tests and bum yourself out! that can cause too much stress and then you might think your not when you are. That's the worst!


----------



## darlingqueen

CanadianMoose- So sorry for your loss, but welcome to the group, it's very great support here :) It's definitely possible to O right away, but also want to warn you that, at least for me, my CM was and still is all over the place since the MC. I'd have days I swore were building up to O and then theyd disappear, and then 4-5 days later come back again. I actually stopped tracking anything at this point until AF shows, because it's just a bunch of confusion. 

Wish- Thanks hehe yesterday was a rough day. and Paris!! That's so exciting I hope you have tons of fun and have that + test before you go! :) 

Confuzion- hehe I'd maybe try to make it to 10DPO if you can. I feel like that has the best early testing % without driving yourself crazy with waiting. 

AFM
Erm. Day 53? I can't even remember now. Still nothing. Swore it was going to be here yesterday since I was crampy the day before, but nothing, now no cramps and still nothing. THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY. Took a test again, idk yesterday or the day before and it was negative. Keep testing every couple days just to make sure, because who knows if there's an ovulation during these crazy times. I've decided that if I don't get AF by Monday, which would make it 8 weeks since MC that I'll call back up to the new dr. office and see if they can squeeze me in before my December appointment.. we'll see.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Canadian! Sorry for your losses. Most women do O first cycle after early MC. You count your first day of bleeding as CD1. Just know that O can be earlier or later than normal. I did OPKs a lot after my losses to figure it out. like darling said you cant really track by cm or anything cuz your body is all confused.

Darling I hope you can get in to see your dr. If not pregnant again maybe they can give you something to start it?

confuzion I'm planning on trying to make it to 10dpo this time. Just got done with AF so it's OPK time!


----------



## CanadianMoose

ugh was hoping since it was so early I could just feel it out and not have to get OKPs. However, if that's the case will just have to bd every other day till I feel the sensitivity. Hubby and I got nothing against that! hahah


----------



## StillPraying

That's a fantastic idea Canadian lol


----------



## dan-o

Hey ladies. I'm fresh off the MC train, recognise a few names.. can I join? 
This was a natural mc and I'm almost bfn now so may well go into a cycle straight away, hard to say!


----------



## confuzion

10 DPO is a good time to test SP. I may listen to darling and wait for then. But with my daughter I had a squinter at 8 DPO so that fact looms over me urging me to test :haha:. Only 5 DPO today. I seriously forgot how slowly the wait goes. Anything on your OPKs yet?

Darling I agree with SP maybe have a blood test done to make sure you're not pregnant and if not maybe ask your doctor for something to bring on AF? It's possible you're not ovulating after your loss. Not uncommon. In which case it would be normal to have an abnormal length cycle. An AF should get things back on track. 

Canadian BD every other day should definitely have you covered! Me and my husband don't have that kind of energy :rofl:.


----------



## confuzion

Hi dan-o :wave:, welcome though I'm very sorry you've had another loss :hugs:.


----------



## CanadianMoose

hahah yeah he might not have the energy but I do, I'm a night owl. and he enjoys sleeping early. Which is why I found it odd I was falling asleep before him last month.


----------



## darlingqueen

So sorry dan-o for your loss and that you are here, but welcome to the group :) 

GIRLS GUESS WHAT! AF FINALLY CAME!!!! :D :D Never thought I'd be excited for that, but after all that waiting it was like I got a christmas present! (that sounds so sad lol)
weirdly enough I didn't do my normal AF signs yesterday like I always do. I always have an emotional breakdown followed my cramping and then wake up to AF. No breakdown, no cramps. I'm not even cramping now. I'm really weary on what to expect for it. Heavy/light 2days-10days who knows right?

So happy to say I'm CD1 :) A fresh new page!

How are you girlies?


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for welcome ladies :flower: 

Darling, yay for cd1 and one step closer to your rainbow! 

Confuzion I barely hold out to 8dpo, even when ntnp. I held out until af came at 11dpo the other month, my personal record! (Then still tested, obviously) :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Yay darling that's awesome news! Hopefully this is the last AF you see for a while ;)

Seriously Dan-o I forgot how hard it was to refrain. Part of me wanted to test at 3DPO :haha:. And logically I know there's no way to see a positive that early but I start to squint anyway :haha:. 6 DPO and keeping busy. 4 more days can't possibly go that slowly right????


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm blessed in the sense we moved about 5 months ago and I want to repaint the house and we need furniture and all kinds of things. So i have that to preoccupy me while waiting for the month to go by. Seriously though the walls look like baby vomit. haha! Anyways, If you find something to do or project to focus on your waiting should fly by like crazy. GL TWW'ers!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Ladies, I hope I can jump in here. I haven't read all the way through but recognize a few names and my heart and hopes go out too all of you. Big hugs.

We had a loss on Sept 24 @ 21ish weeks. This was our first pregnancy and was conceived with IVF after five long years of infertility.
I am a few days into my first af, and we are hoping to start trying right away. We have some frozen embryos at the clinic and will be talking with them in December, but will try naturally until the transfer which might happen in dec/Jan depending how regular my cycles come back. We are hoping for a natural miracle in the mean time, but not betting on it.
I have no opks left so will probably temp if I feel up too it, this is all kind of overwhelming.

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## darlingqueen

Confuzion! You can do it! only 4 more days! hehe

CanadianMoose- staying busy is always the key, but it can be so hard! painting sounds like fun! :) I fill my time with cross stitching. I've got 12 different projects going! I'm crazy. lol 

Myshelsong- Welcome, although I'm so very sorry you have to be here. *Hugs* I am on CD1 (finally, after waiting almost 8 weeks for AF to show after MC) so we can be cycle buddies :) Just take a deep breath and take it a day at a time if you have to. Wishing you a bfp for November! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Darling did amazon ever refund you for the cross stitch that never came? Yay for a fresh cycle!!:happydance:

Myshel we're legit forum buddies now lol glad your body is returning to normal. Keeping my fx that you catch a natural rainbow before resuming IVF!

Canadian we moved last month so unpacking/organizing/decorating has kept me busy also!

Confuzion I got a squinter at 8dpo with dd2 also so I totally understand the temptation. I bought a 50 pack of wondfos so....8dpo doesn't look half bad haha!

Dano so sorry for your loss, but welcome to the group :flower:

AFM opk still negative, hoping it stays negative until Sunday as dh is out of town until Sunday.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still- Yeah! Amazon refunded me pretty quickly after I requested it! Never did get the package :/ I guess I'll be reordering it from a different vendor on there. I made myself a deal with TTC that every period I have while TTC, I get to buy myself a new cross stitch pattern or kit up a pattern I already have. Sort of like, oh now you have to wait 4 more week until you can test again, so here's something to entertain you for those 4 weeks! haha and I was so mad that my AF didn't show until 8 weeks because if I wasn't going to be pregnant could I at least get AF so I could buy a new pattern?! I'm totally counting 8 weeks as the equivalent of 2 and I'm buying TWO new patterns on payday :p


----------



## darlingqueen

and good luck with the opks! I'm going to hit this cycle in everyway I can so when would you recommend starting opks?


----------



## StillPraying

Darling you're adorable. I totally agree you should rate 2 for the 8week wait Lol So you're from NC? Dh is from NC, and is actually there for the weekend!

I start opks after a full day of no bleeding/spotting Cuz losses throw o time off.


----------



## CanadianMoose

yeah the painting is fun till you realize that you still have like the WHOLE HOUSE left to do hahaah. and we are doing the polished patina look from Ralph Lauren. Looks great, but have to do 2 coats of egg shell wait 24 hours then do 2 top coats of the top coat which is "scraped" on in a arch like pattern. Takes a BUNCH of time and effort but well worth it. Also, we are repainting the trim cause the people before scratched it up and had stains and such so we are buffing and painting over it. So there is a lot of effort to spruce the place up.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still- hehe I'm glad you agree with the 2 patterns thing ;) and awesome! I'm born and raised NC, I'm about 45 minutes from Charlotte. My hubby is actually from CA, moved out here to be with me :) 

CanadianMoose- haha that does sound a little complicated lol I'll stick with my stitching over here ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Canadian that sounds very HGTV lol I love stuff like that. I actually just got permission to repaint my office at work! So that will keep me quite busy I think. 

Darling my dh is from about 30ish minutes from Wilmington :) we are really hoping to live there soon. I'm actually from OR/CA border, dh and I met here in southern Ca.


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh! That's about an hour or so from me. NC is very beautiful, definitely a nice place to move :D My favorite city is Asheville, the mountains are GORGEOUS! and oh nice, my hubby is from the Sacramento area.


----------



## StillPraying

He's from a super tiny town called Burgaw. Oh I love Ashville! His uncle lives in Todd NC which was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## confuzion

darlingqueen said:


> Confuzion! You can do it! only 4 more days! hehe
> 
> CanadianMoose- staying busy is always the key, but it can be so hard! painting sounds like fun! :) I fill my time with cross stitching. I've got 12 different projects going! I'm crazy. lol
> 
> Myshelsong- Welcome, although I'm so very sorry you have to be here. *Hugs* I am on CD1 (finally, after waiting almost 8 weeks for AF to show after MC) so we can be cycle buddies :) Just take a deep breath and take it a day at a time if you have to. Wishing you a bfp for November! :)

LOL apparently I can't do it. I tested today. Just to get it out of my system more than anything. Didn't bum me out because I was obviously expecting a negative. And it has had the desired effect! Not quite as obsessive about it anymore. 



Myshelsong said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope I can jump in here. I haven't read all the way through but recognize a few names and my heart and hopes go out too all of you. Big hugs.
> 
> We had a loss on Sept 24 @ 21ish weeks. This was our first pregnancy and was conceived with IVF after five long years of infertility.
> I am a few days into my first af, and we are hoping to start trying right away. We have some frozen embryos at the clinic and will be talking with them in December, but will try naturally until the transfer which might happen in dec/Jan depending how regular my cycles come back. We are hoping for a natural miracle in the mean time, but not betting on it.
> I have no opks left so will probably temp if I feel up too it, this is all kind of overwhelming.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

I am so sorry. Second and third trimester losses are unfathomable to me :hugs:. Welcome and I hope you get your rainbow very quickly. 



CanadianMoose said:


> I'm blessed in the sense we moved about 5 months ago and I want to repaint the house and we need furniture and all kinds of things. So i have that to preoccupy me while waiting for the month to go by. Seriously though the walls look like baby vomit. haha! Anyways, If you find something to do or project to focus on your waiting should fly by like crazy. GL TWW'ers!

We just bought a new house in September but living in our old house while it's being remodeled. Not doing any of the work ourselves though. So besides choosing things (like last night spent almost an hour choosing a sink for the kitchen and for the laundry room), it's not really occupying as much of my time as I hoped!



StillPraying said:


> Darling did amazon ever refund you for the cross stitch that never came? Yay for a fresh cycle!!:happydance:
> 
> Myshel we're legit forum buddies now lol glad your body is returning to normal. Keeping my fx that you catch a natural rainbow before resuming IVF!
> 
> Canadian we moved last month so unpacking/organizing/decorating has kept me busy also!
> 
> Confuzion I got a squinter at 8dpo with dd2 also so I totally understand the temptation. I bought a 50 pack of wondfos so....8dpo doesn't look half bad haha!
> 
> Dano so sorry for your loss, but welcome to the group :flower:
> 
> AFM opk still negative, hoping it stays negative until Sunday as dh is out of town until Sunday.

I have a huge bag of cheapies that I never got to really use the last time--expired 7 months ago of course but still going to use them lol. So having them around doesn't help my willpower. Tested today at 7 DPO :shy:. But made me feel better so I'm thinking I'll test everyday til AF. Helps pass the time!


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> Canadian that sounds very HGTV lol I love stuff like that. I actually just got permission to repaint my office at work! So that will keep me quite busy I think.

I'll have to take pictures sometime and post it for you if you want to see. It's a really great look very Tuscany and warm feeling. Still trying to figure out what we are going to do for the office/nursery when the time comes but hubby wants to use up the orangish tangeriney color we had from the kitchen and I'm like "meh."

Yeah we have to pick out furniture and lighting fixtures some time too and other stuff as well confuz. However, before we start picking out the stuff for the basement area we need to rip out that whole carpet and replace it with like laminate wood (carpet has...."questionable stains" from previous tenants and is severely moldy and needs to be replaced)


----------



## Myshelsong

That sounds like a giant basement project! Good luck, I am annoyed we have to get some shingles replaced hahaha.
I don't think we are going to think about the nursery until I am about to give birth if we can get pregnant again. Too much for me right now.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies checking in with you. Confuzion glad the testing is helpful . :) 


Afm. CD 2, and boy did it get violent. At first it was light but now im filling up supers every 2 hours. Blleeeeh OK so when should I start opk testing? I need to buy more and need to know when's a good time to start. Does CD 9 sound too early?


----------



## CanadianMoose

personally I would wait till like 10 11 but up to you Darlin. Since this is your first AF after MC right? You're probably going to have a late ovulation so I don't want you running out before you get your ok sign.

Yeah it will be a huge project and I don't even want to think about it till maybe the summer ahaha. But the nursery/office needs to be done or painted so that we get everything put in and organised so it will be easier to put in the stuff when we do get pregnant and close to the due date.


----------



## darlingqueen

Gotcha yeah first af but I didn't get it until 8 weeks after mc. So Idk if that will affect anything.I think I'll start at CD 10 :D


----------



## confuzion

How are you ladies doing? 

I've been testing the last few days. Took 3 tests just this morning :rofl:

Am I a crazy lady or is this a line?

https://i.imgur.com/9ruutdv.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

Omg confuzion!!!!!!!!!! : Happydance: Aaagghhh


----------



## StillPraying

Darling I start the day after I've had a full day of no bleeding. My o actually moved closer rather than later post mc.


----------



## Myshelsong

Confuzion ..... that looks like a line!


So first day after af - CD6 now officially on the ttc train again. 
All my fingers are crossed, i just hope this won't give me more anxiety. Any suggestions on how to make this ... enjoyable and fun?
Did everyone ovulate after their mc or stillbirth?


----------



## StillPraying

I did myshel. According to opks and some pains I believe were o pains. Maybe go with ntnp the first cycle? It also helps if you don't tell dh about ovulation etc....just try dtd because you want to. Maybe add something you haven't tried before, like games or edible body paints or something fun


----------



## WishnandHopn

Confuzion I can see that line! I hope it darkens!!

The witch got me yesterday...2 days early! How rude...


----------



## confuzion

I confirmed with an afternoon test. I'm in a little bit of shock. I'm gonna hang around if that's ok. Hope you ladies join me and we can be bump buddies.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Yay!!! :dance: Happy for you confuz! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Here's hoping your labor this time around is less "exciting!" Hope you have a journal ready for this one and I am gonna try and catch up to you and get my own this month!


----------



## StillPraying

OMG CONFUZION that is so so amazing congratulations!!!


----------



## G x

confuzion said:


> I confirmed with an afternoon test. I'm in a little bit of shock. I'm gonna hang around if that's ok. Hope you ladies join me and we can be bump buddies.

Congratulations confuzion, H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Roschey

Confuzion- for SURE a line! Congratualtions!!!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks ladies. Today's line was darker for everything crossed for a sticky bean [-o&lt;



CanadianMoose said:


> Yay!!! :dance: Happy for you confuz! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Here's hoping your labor this time around is less "exciting!" Hope you have a journal ready for this one and I am gonna try and catch up to you and get my own this month!

Yes. Now I have both first and third trimesters to be a wreck lol. I'm definitely scared of ending up with another emergency situation but trying to not think about it too much. 

I'd definitely follow a journal if you made one! I think I'm just going to continue to use my parenting journal for this pregnancy.


----------



## darlingqueen

Congrats confuzion!


----------



## darlingqueen

Afm- period just ended so now to bd every other day. And hope for the best lol


----------



## Myshelsong

StillPraying said:


> It also helps if you don't tell dh about ovulation etc....just try dtd because you want to. Maybe add something you haven't tried before, like games or edible body paints or something fun

Omg still you are funny, edible body paints! 
I am thinking of getting the sex swing out, maybe that will make things fun and exciting :wink:

Decided to clean the sheets and fluff the pillows, light some candles... give us a new start kind of thing.

Good luck to us this month ladies, here is too some fun under/over the sheets.

Confuzion congrats!


----------



## MamaBerry

Hi Everyone, I hope you don't mind if I join? I'm sorry for everyone's losses, but am so happy for all the BFPs I've seen! I hope all you ladies have a h&h 9 months!

I had a mc at the end of May, and it took me a while to get back on my feet. It took 5 years of TTC before my DS was born (through IUI), so I guess I thought my biggest problem was always just getting pregnant. When I learned I was pregnant this time I was over the moon, and so excited. I tried not to worry and enjoy as much as possible (with my son I worried about every little thing) so when I had the miscarriage it really through me for a loop.

I'm now seeing an ND for accupuncture and taking some supplements to help my egg quality. Since it takes about 3 months for things to affect egg quality we are planning on doing an IUI in January 2017. From here till January we are trying the "old fashioned way" :)

I hope everyone gets to hold their rainbow babies in the near future!


----------



## CanadianMoose

O days are upon me now, I'm having the beginning signs of the cm, the horniness, the orgasm increasement, and the mini cramping. Fun time now :D wishing I had those ovulation tests but I'm just gonna keep relaxed and have the special time with me man when I want and can. See you ladies in another week for TWW!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome mamaberry hope you get your rainbow before IUI in January!

Bow chicka bow wow! Enjoy yourself Canadian ;)


----------



## Myshelsong

So we are officially back on the baby making train again.
Feeling positive as well as wary, I hope that this emotionally doesn't make me go crazy. It is still so strange to thing we are doing this again.


----------



## Mearly12

Hi, I want to join you ladies! I've had two back to back miscarriages, one in July @ 5 weeks, and one in October @ 7 weeks.

We had wanted to wait until January to ttc again so that I could enjoy the holidays without the worry of another miscarriage. 

Well we've had an ovulation oops! It has been 22 days since my miscarriage, and 14 days since all bleeding stopped. My hcg reached 0 on 10/27.

After my first miscarriage I did not ovulate until 3 weeks after my first AF so 7 weeks after my miscarriage, which resulted in the pregnancy I lost in October. So I was not expecting to ovulate so soon.

Usually I have 5 days of ewcm leading up to ovulation. Last night I was mostly dry with pasty cm. so I thought we were safe to have sex. We did it twice &#128151;

Well this morning I woke up with very wet ewcm, and right ovary cramping, so I checked an opk, and both lines are very dark, and obviously positive! I've never had ovulation come out of nowhere like this!

If i become pregnant again, this would be my 3rd pregnancy with no cycles in between. Obviously if I this resulted in a healthy pregnancy I would be estatic! I am just terrified that it would end in miscarriage. So I don't know what to think, secretly I am hoping for a bfp, but I am terrified of the potential heartbreak!

What do you ladies think? Could I get my rainbow baby out of this? Has this ever happened to you? anyone else about to enter the tww?


----------



## confuzion

Mearly12 said:


> Hi, I want to join you ladies! I've had two back to back miscarriages, one in July @ 5 weeks, and one in October @ 7 weeks.
> 
> We had wanted to wait until January to ttc again so that I could enjoy the holidays without the worry of another miscarriage.
> 
> Well we've had an ovulation oops! It has been 22 days since my miscarriage, and 14 days since all bleeding stopped. My hcg reached 0 on 10/27.
> 
> After my first miscarriage I did not ovulate until 3 weeks after my first AF so 7 weeks after my miscarriage, which resulted in the pregnancy I lost in October. So I was not expecting to ovulate so soon.
> 
> Usually I have 5 days of ewcm leading up to ovulation. Last night I was mostly dry with pasty cm. so I thought we were safe to have sex. We did it twice &#55357;&#56471;
> 
> Well this morning I woke up with very wet ewcm, and right ovary cramping, so I checked an opk, and both lines are very dark, and obviously positive! I've never had ovulation come out of nowhere like this!
> 
> If i become pregnant again, this would be my 3rd pregnancy with no cycles in between. Obviously if I this resulted in a healthy pregnancy I would be estatic! I am just terrified that it would end in pregnancy. So I don't know what to think, secretly I am hoping for a bfp, but I am terrified of the potential heartbreak!
> 
> What do you ladies think? Could I get my rainbow baby out of this? Has this ever happened to you? anyone else about to enter the tww?

Firstly, welcome. Secondly, I've also been on a keto diet and loving it. Not sure if I should give it up now that I'm pregnant since I'm not eating less just eating differently. Unsure. I had to comment on that sorry lol. 

I haven't been in your specific situation but I can say I've seen it happen and it could totally be your rainbow. I had 4 miscarriages before my first and I thought it wouldn't happen and then my pregnancy with her was more or less textbook :thumbup:.


----------



## Mearly12

Confuzion, thanks for responding. I've been on keto 11 months now, and I'm not planning to stop eating low carb while pregnant, maybe add in a couple fruits occasionally, or beans here, and there. My doctors have said it is perfectly healthy, as long as I don't restrict calories.

I hope all the women here get their rainbows, I'm pretty scared of this tww


----------



## CanadianMoose

UGH!! why is it stressful things ALWAYS happen when it's O days and suppose to be sexy times! F U life!!!

Lost power because hubby's bank card is disconnected to the electricity to pay online. >.<


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I miscarried/cp August 5.. I just got a bfp yesterday and confirmed it today. I'm studying cautiously optimistic and I'm not allowing myself to get excited yet. Waiting for my doctor to call to get me in for HCG testing.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I miscarried/cp August 5.. I just got a bfp yesterday and confirmed it today. I'm studying cautiously optimistic and I'm not allowing myself to get excited yet. Waiting for my doctor to call to get me in for HCG testing.

WOOT! grats girl! hoping you have good news and get that baby in your arms in 9 months!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Alright ladies, I need a bit of advice. 

Friday I had pain near my ovary while we were shopping and it was a dull strong ache/pressure cramping. I had to go home and take a hot shower to get my body to stop hurting. Later that night we BD'ed and later found out I bled a bit. I have no idea if it was "ovulation spotting" or something else but been cramping randomly now in the cold and have had to use my heat pad. Thoughts? I'm suppose to be O'ing this weekend but we were thinking cause of the MC I might be a bit late but know I don't know what to think.

Still spotting today here and there, and most of the time it's a mix between pinkish brown. Had blood red Saturday for a bit, like a quarter's worth, then nothing but pinkish brown discharge.


----------



## StillPraying

I'd say you od. My o post mc was like that.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still how are things going with you? Sorry I've been a little MIA for the last couple days. I've been really distracted these days, I have sort of decided to take a little hiatus from TTC, well not really, but I'm not tracking anything. The stress of it all the last 8 weeks has just been overwhelming and I felt like I needed to back away from it a little. So, we're just bding every other day, and hoping for the best. My appointment is still set for December 16th, so if we don't get any results at least I'll have that to lean on a little. baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## StillPraying

When is AF due Darling? 

I'm okay, I think I'm 4dpo. Lol actually don't think we caught it this cycle but we will see.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks stillpraying. I'm a bit mad if I did O then though. Hubby's been pissing me off, because we read up and found out that it was probably Ovulation and that it's a sign that's it's powerful and potent when you do bleed a little for Ovulation and the fucker wouldn't BD and finish. That night he didn't finish inside even though he agreed to try now. Now that we know it was Ovulation the last few days in which we still HAD a chance to catch, he stayed away from me and refused to do anything even when I was begging. It's breaking my heart to know I had such a good chance and he's pussing out now and using excuses to try and cover his tracks.

Now I'm sitting here knowing there is pretty much NO chance this month and crying because I wanted to and he promised but backed out. I have no idea how to deal with it or talk to him about this, but I'm sure it will come up and he'll make up some reason and apologize. But that damage is done and I'm just wasting time and tears till next month. I don't even know if I will want to try again next month since he's obviously not walking the talk. Sorry, I just needed to vent. Congrats on the BFPs this month for those lucky ladies, and for the December girls maybe I'll see you next cycle.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Canadian, I just want to send you some stress free vibes.

I all too well understand the frustration with hubs and not performing when it is ovulation time. Our story is a bit different we had five years, so 60 cycles of constant trying to catch the egg. We only finally got pregnant with IVF, which is another story altogether. 

I know that anger you are feeling, the what if, that emotion of "why would you make me have sex and it was completely pointless!" (After years sex for us was very frustrating during O). 
So I can tell you from experience that there are going to be some times when we want to be pregnant so bad that we are going to force uncomfortable, unloving, monotonous sex, but it just isn't going to work. I remember three months in a row where ovulation was coming up and out of the blue we would start fighting for no reason. We would force sex and sometimes it didn't end well. Then I would get even angrier because I convinced myself that if we had just had sex on that day we would have caught the egg. It was insane and we were miserable. Sorry I am rambling, obviously you both want to be pregnant again, the point is that even though you are both on the same page, it doesn't mean that every single month is going to be a good month sometimes you are going to miss the surge, sometimes you won't want to touch each other. Hopefully you will catch the egg soon, but don't beat eachother up about it if you don't. Especially after a loss. 

I have no idea if any of this makes sense. We are both sooo emotional about having sex, him more so then me he was so scared he wouldn't be able to preform when it was time to try again and I would be disappointed in him. I would try to talk with him about it, he is probably just as angry at himself as you are.


----------



## StillPraying

Canadian I'm sorry you're going through this. I definitely know that pain all too well of begging to try and him not contributing. Things got much better when we agreed to ntnp.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still- See, I don't know...because I don't know if it'll go back to how it was previously or if I'm still going to have irregular cycles. I was previously irregular, but the last 8-9 months it started becoming more regular as in 29-32 days.. but after miscarriage, with it taking 8 weeks to come, I have no clue what to expect.. Another part of the pulling away from tracking super hard, because it's a lot of unknowns and when I feel like I have no control I tend to get overly emotional about everything. 
Only thing I am tracking is that I'm CD11 right now and I'm barely tracking that- I had to look on my phone on the fertility app to see. 


Oh and 4dpo! not too much longer for testing! That's exciting :) baby dust! :)


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks guys, we talked about it and it was just with everything (family get together, and the bleeding had him worried something was wrong or that I might be in pain) It just didn't seem to match up with following up. The only thing was I felt like I told him I was alright and ready to go, and he was in my mind giving half ass excuses. Truth was he was worried about my well being, that I had bleed during sex and that i was bleeding for a day or 2 afterwards. He's still new to things about women's cycles and what's normal or not. So we came to an agreement and I think we know better where each other is coming from.

I'm just probably out of whack with hormones cause of the potent ovulation that something small like this festered and blew up to an emotional deal and i couldn't talk with him about it right away. I appreciate each one of you for responding and giving your support, it's helped so much and has calmed me down. Hope that you ladies still waiting get your lucky month if not maybe I'll be with you next month. :hugs: Love you all!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ok so I've been a bit stumped the last few days. I was feeling warm and weak and "sickly" and just chalked it up to something I caught over last weekend. I was temping at 37-37.2 celsius last 2 days but this morning I was at 36.4. That's a huge drop and I'm wondering if that means anything especially since I'm at 6DPO. I'm trying not to get hopes up and trying to relax but I was just curious if anyone had any info on this.


----------



## Myshelsong

Fingers crossed it is an implantation dip!!


----------



## StillPraying

FX for you Canadian!


----------



## CanadianMoose

That's what I was wondering...I also had a slight bit of spotting, brownish pink but it was sooo minute. So I guess I'll just boost up on the prenatals/progesterone foods/ and chillaxing. Hoping it will stay this time, but I really want to try and stay calm. How do you ladies relax during this time?


----------



## StillPraying

Puzzles are my new thing


----------



## darlingqueen

Good luck! I cross stitch to pass time! 

Afm, I think o is coming up here soon. So hopefully we will catch it this time. I'm very pessimistic about it all lately. I just wish I could get pregnant fast, but I just have this nagging feeling its going to take forever. I don't want to wait 2 years again! Sorry needed to rant haha


----------



## jcleary10

Hey ladies! Im back! After a bit of a TTC vacation, we are back on the baby making train. We changed doctors after our miscarriage, found a new issue that we hadn't heard of before, and are hoping to conceive our miracle soon. I have low AMH and high FSH but labs at new doctor showed better results. My AMH with previous doctor was 0.76 and now it is 0.91 so that is much better. I know it doesn't sound like a big difference but with regards to ovarian reserve, this is good news. 

It looks like I'm just not ovulating too well so we are going to try clomid this time. I took femara last time and I am a little worried about side effects, but I can handle it if it means we are going to have a baby. I start the clomid today...and ultrasound the 29th and insemination on the 30th if everything goes as planned! Here we go! Positve thoughts and baby dust is appreciated!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck with the clomid, sounds like you guys have a great plan. 
Just remember if you feel a wave of crazy anger coming up to count to five before you react to make sure you are actually mad and it isn't just the hormones taking over! Easier said then done, but good to remember it is an emotional time.

I do crafts, watch a series on Netflix, or clean the weird corners in my house during the tww


----------



## StillPraying

Where is everyone in their cycles right now?


----------



## Myshelsong

I am cd-17 so if it goes like my pre pregnancy cycles I have maybe 13 days until af is expected.
Where are you Still?
This is giong To be a long tww until af for me. One, I want to be pregnant and if I am yay! And two once af does come I get to contact my clinic and start the investigation cycle woo woop!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Pretty sure I'm 7DPO now, just working on the painting and cleaning up the house. Hubby and I got alot to do this month to keep ourselves busy. been tired but that could just be all the painting and work been doing recently but have been feeling slightly nauseous today. Probably just something I ate like the new cheese I've been having. 

Anyways I hope you ladies are able to start testing soon and get your BFP's!


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel sounds like a win win for you!

Canadian I have similar symptoms. 

definitely very sleepy today. 8dpo.


----------



## Myshelsong

It is so windy and cold today, I have decided I am doing nothing today!
Going to put a fire on and read a good book while hubs takes on some video games. Feel like I am officially in the tww not so that is something I guess.
What are you ladies doing this weekend? 
Anyone testing soon?


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm 9 DPO right now and thinking about testing around 12 but I'm not feeling it. Don't have anything similar to last month when I was and MC. No milky lotion discharge, no sore boobs, mild nausea in the morning but could be due to the heat pad I use sometimes. I don't feel cramping or pulling and I don't feeling anything abnormal. Temp is going up but not greatly I was 37-37.2 ish on 5DPO dropped to 36.4 6DPO and have been steadily climbing (36.8) today. but still a bit low I think.

I'm just trying not to freak out or stress but I'm tempted to take a damn test to get that negative and just chill till the AF comes.


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies. 

Myshel that sounds lovely I wish I had a fireplace!

Canadian I know what you mean sometimes seeing a bfn slows down the am I prego questions at least for a day or so. 

I got a faint line last night, then nothing with fmu, then a faint line with smu. Confused. I'm 10dpo.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Sorry hun I know how awful it is to be in limbo, you might be one of those ladies that has terrible first morning urine so I would keep tests every 2 or so days and just do afternoon or second urine. I'm tempted to do that myself either Tuesday or Tomorrow.

I wish you luck in your future tests hun!


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks, I got faint lines all day so hoping tomorrow's tests are darker.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am really hoping for you Still I was thinking about you all day. Hope they get progressively darker Hun. 

So hubs and I decided we both want to get healthier so we got up super early and both worked out. Omg I am so tired hahaha. But I am awake now so that is something.


----------



## StillPraying

Well bfns for me so idk what to think. I hate these wondfos now lol

Myshel awesome on working out, I always feel so much better after a good work out.


----------



## CanadianMoose

BFN at 10DPO, I'm out ladies good luck.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sorry for the bfns ladies...I hate those. Maybe try a different brand Still? 

Canadian, I think 10 dpo is too early to consider yourself out! 

I'm going to say today is my O day...opk positive yesterday and then lighter today. I had a lot of O pain yesterday afternoon. Huge BD fail this morning....I had so much cm that dh couldn't finish! We will try again tonight I guess, but I think it might be too late by then.


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry about the negative news ladies. I hope that these test turn positive in the next day, but if not my heart and hugs goes out too you.

Wishin- here is hoping you guys have a successful encounter tonight! There is still time I think to catch the egg

Cm has officially changed and I think I am about 4dpo. I thought I had some small ovulation pains about five days ago so I am hoping that we were able to do this. I am honestly not too hopeful, we were never able to conceive naturally before but giving it a go while we can I guess. Fingers crossed!
I am working on paintings for some family members but would rather eat Cheetos and watch tv all day hahaha.


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel are the paintings gifts?

Canadian why are you out at 10dpo? 

AFM just faint lines so now thinking I got a bad batch of wondfo brand. But I used the last one so tomorrow and Wednesday will be $$brand. AF should be here Wednesdayish but my cycles are still a mess.


----------



## Bloblo

WishnandHopn said:


> Sorry for the bfns ladies...I hate those. Maybe try a different brand Still?
> 
> Canadian, I think 10 dpo is too early to consider yourself out!
> 
> I'm going to say today is my O day...opk positive yesterday and then lighter today. I had a lot of O pain yesterday afternoon. Huge BD fail this morning....I had so much cm that dh couldn't finish! We will try again tonight I guess, but I think it might be too late by then.

Jumping in since i am going crazy on my own :wacko:
Wishnhopn - i thought my dh was the only one to fail during ov bd! We are actively doing the dance every 2nd day for 2 weeks in a month. But every time on my most fertile day i am so slippery that he just simply cannot finish. Very frustrating! But good to know that my dh isn't the only one :winkwink:

Here is hoping that having too much fertile cm does not ironically give us bfns this month :dust:


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> Myshel are the paintings gifts?
> 
> Canadian why are you out at 10dpo?
> 
> AFM just faint lines so now thinking I got a bad batch of wondfo brand. But I used the last one so tomorrow and Wednesday will be $$brand. AF should be here Wednesdayish but my cycles are still a mess.

Because I had a good couple of symptoms earlier, and felt like I implanted at 5DPO, but had tryst with hubby at 7/8DPO and felt a rush of liquid and blood and now I have NO symptoms and losing everything. Read up that you can cause the egg to deimplant or get flushed if you have sex during the 2WW, due to either the precum inducing "mother's autoimmune system" or the Orgasms through intercourse can shake the egg loose or to be unstable.

Thinking that's what happens last couple of times cause we can't seem to wait it out -_-. Learning new things and trying new ways, but for now I'm wide awake, not sleeping, and horny; all signs AF is on her way.


----------



## CanadianMoose

WishnandHopn said:


> Sorry for the bfns ladies...I hate those. Maybe try a different brand Still?
> 
> Canadian, I think 10 dpo is too early to consider yourself out!
> 
> I'm going to say today is my O day...opk positive yesterday and then lighter today. I had a lot of O pain yesterday afternoon. Huge BD fail this morning....I had so much cm that dh couldn't finish! We will try again tonight I guess, but I think it might be too late by then.

Sorry hun, I know how depressing it is to have it be sooo close and then performance anxiety or lack of stamina screws you up. But on the plus side I would try having a fan on while you guy try next time, can help dry you out slowly if your producing too much cm. Also keeps you cool so you don't overheat and get tired faster. make sure to switch positions up too even just pulling out slightly to adjust and angle or something it will help dry up a bit and give him a breather to get a better position and more friction. Use to be took up 2 hours and 5 positions later, and we've knocked it down to 45 mins and 3 switch ups. gotta figure out what works for those "difficult days."


----------



## WishnandHopn

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that's happened to! There was no hope for it yesterday morning...too wet and he couldn't stay hard so bad combination. And then last night he turned me down! Said he was too tired, said he can't do it three times in two days and I was like "but this morning didn't count!" Then I said well we're never going to get pregnant if you won't have sex with me. And I went to sleep angry and frustrated. Ugh!

Canadian, I've actually heard that sex in the 2ww can help with implantation, but who knows? I hope you're not out.


----------



## Myshelsong

Still - I am working on two paintings commissioned by my aunt for her Christmas gift list. So technically Christmas gifts, but not from me.
I think I might start putting some Christmas decorations up, anytime now. Just depends how much stuff we can get done first.
Have you decided to test again or are you going to wait out af?
Canadian, are you giong to test?
I hate symptom spotting, the actual cycle I got pregnant I had NO symptoms whatso ever and didn't for a test least eight weeks except being thirsty.

Good luck bding ladies!


----------



## StillPraying

Bfn 12dpo so I think that says enough.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sorry Still :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Fmu with new choice was bfn, but opk was positive. But since this is my last cycle ttc, I said eff it and bought frer. I got this with smu 2.5 hr hold. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=613230


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I see it still


----------



## StillPraying

Really hoping this isn't another chemical!


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm not gonna test unless AF date come and goes with nothing. No symptoms and no faint lines so I'm just gonna hide in bed till it passes.


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh I see a line ... I am giong to be optimistic and excited for you! 

Good luck Canadian, when is af due?

What do you guys do with coffee during the tww? When I was pregnant I stoped completely, now I am drinking like two cups a day. Should I stop? Am I being silly?


----------



## StillPraying

I still drank coffee during all of my pregnancies except when morning sickness kicked in and I had an aversion to it.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still I can see it!!!

I try to keep it to one cup of coffee per day...sometimes it's a big cup...and sometimes I have 2 on the weekend if dh brews a whole pot!


----------



## StillPraying

Dh and I recently started drinking a cup of coffee after dinner lol


----------



## CanadianMoose

It's due the 25-27 (AF) We don't drink coffee, we have the earl grey tea and it does just about the same with caffeine. But that's just us, We aren't really "coffee drinkers."


----------



## StillPraying

Canadian you're going to wait until AF is late to test again? 

I'm testing tomorrow with fmu.....really nervous. Don't want another chemical. Kind of wondering if I'm off on my O dates.


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> Canadian you're going to wait until AF is late to test again?
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow with fmu.....really nervous. Don't want another chemical. Kind of wondering if I'm off on my O dates.

Yes, with no symptoms and a BFN at 10 DPO I'm gonna wait. Don't want to keep wasting alot of money on Frer's if they aren't going to pick them up at all. Last month it was barely there then 2 days later was a faint to obvious positive. sadly it was after my MC but still I know they are sh*t up here.


----------



## StillPraying

Don't blame you, they are insanely expensive! I actually did pretty good this cycle in that the box of frer I got this am was the first box this cycle lol


----------



## Myshelsong

Canadian- buy some online. I got a huge pack from a Canadian site a few years ago and they were not bad at all. Then you can test your heart out. They had a pack with opks as well, like 100 opk and 50 pregnancy.
I got pressed there as well.

Stupid tww! Still feel nothing but that is pretty normal so not going to freak out, or at least I didn't think i was going too. I just got another huge order for Christmas ornaments which is great, some of the ladies I am trading for Stella and dot and steeped tea so I don't have to spend money on presents! Wahooo


----------



## StillPraying

What is Stella and dot?

AFM bfn with fmu at 13dpo. I'm out of tests and not sure it's worth buying more. I do know I peed on it too long as I was dealing with dd2 crying and wasn't paying attention. But even too much pee shouldn't give me a BFN. *sigh* I'm over this.


----------



## Myshelsong

Stella and dot is Jewellery and things like that. So check check for some of my lady's in the list.

Sorry your tests are all over the place.


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> What is Stella and dot?
> 
> AFM bfn with fmu at 13dpo. I'm out of tests and not sure it's worth buying more. I do know I peed on it too long as I was dealing with dd2 crying and wasn't paying attention. But even too much pee shouldn't give me a BFN. *sigh* I'm over this.

I'm right there with ya hun you could just wait till AF due date is over and wait a few days like me and then test again. I'm waiting till the 28 or so till I test again. AF is due 25-27 so just gonna wait it out and relax with my hubby and enjoy our time together. Thanks for the tips on the test I might do that in the upcoming months.


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah I have a few $$ tests so I'll just test fmu with those till I have none or af shows.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi girls checking in. Still so sorry your tests seem to be all over the place. For what it's worth I definitely see a line on that frer. Hope you all good luck this cycle! 

AFM I've been distracted so it was a nice surprise to look at my calendar and see that I'm already 5dpo we've bded every other day this month plus every day during fertile window so I'd say we covered all bases while being chill about everything else. After that stressful 8 weeks I'm wanting to avoid that as much as possible so I'm not going to test unless af is a week late. I just can't see another negative.


----------



## CanadianMoose

darlingqueen said:


> Hi girls checking in. Still so sorry your tests seem to be all over the place. For what it's worth I definitely see a line on that frer. Hope you all good luck this cycle!
> 
> AFM I've been distracted so it was a nice surprise to look at my calendar and see that I'm already 5dpo we've bded every other day this month plus every day during fertile window so I'd say we covered all bases while being chill about everything else. After that stressful 8 weeks I'm wanting to avoid that as much as possible so I'm not going to test unless af is a week late. I just can't see another negative.

good way to do it, I'm trying to do the same I think AF hit this afternoon though. Was spotting a bit but have yet to have it come full swing. I guess I'll see you lovely ladies next cycle, Onwards to December!


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh no! Wishing you a good cycle for December! So I just came back from the bathroom with pink/brown spotting. I'm on cd 22 so im pretty sure it's too early for af, so here's hoping implantation?? We'll see I guess! ! :)


----------



## StillPraying

AF showed for me last night Canadian, so I feel for you. Another chemical for me.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck darling, hope this is implantation for you!

So Sorry the witch has got you ladies. I know this is incredibly hard, and having a chemical is horrible on you and your emotions. Big hugs.

I am super moody today so pretty sure she is getting ready to hit soon. I think she is due for me by the 29, if she follows her regular timing. But I am all over the place since the sb so who knows when it will happen, I think it is still regulating itself, could be earlier or later. 

Have a family thing this weekend and going to look for some couches with hubs. What are you ladies doing this weekend?


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> AF showed for me last night Canadian, so I feel for you. Another chemical for me.

I thought I would right with you Praying but I started spotting this afternoon and was expecting to start near dinner time. Usually I get cramps and start full blown but I've had nothing. No cramps no blood or spotting just brownish mixed in with CM and I've been extremely moody and emotional. I have NO IDEA what to think now. Gonna try to do a test in the afternoon hoping I'll be able to be concentrated enough for something but at this point I'm just grasping at straws trying to think what's going on.


----------



## darlingqueen

myshel, good luck in your tww, hopefully she doesn't show for you and you get a BFP! :) I have inlaws over this weekend, they leave tomorrow (yay, I've about had all I can with them this visit lol) 

CanadianMoose- Wishing you luck, keep us posted! 

Still- so sorry the witch came- that's one of the super sad parts about TTC, you are aware of chemicals you wouldn't have been aware of nonTTC :/ I'm sending copious amounts of baby dust your way, here's hoping December is your time!


----------



## darlingqueen

AFM- I spotted a little more yesterday. All brown goop, then it's disappeared today- I'm hoping that is a good sign. I decided I'm going to test earlier than planned, now that I had that spotting episode. I think I'll test on monday. I'll keep you girls posted.


----------



## StillPraying

GL Darling! Yeah I'm not going to be doing early testing. I said that after the first chemical but now having 2 in a row I just can't deal with that again.

Canadian has the witch stayed away?

Myshel my cycles are still a little off and I'm 3 months post delivery, I've always had 30 day cycles, this one was 29 so I think I'm getting closer.


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> GL Darling! Yeah I'm not going to be doing early testing. I said that after the first chemical but now having 2 in a row I just can't deal with that again.
> 
> Canadian has the witch stayed away?
> 
> Myshel my cycles are still a little off and I'm 3 months post delivery, I've always had 30 day cycles, this one was 29 so I think I'm getting closer.


Honestly I don't know, normally by now I would be full blown cramping and clotting and blood red funness. But she's just been minor brownish pinkish occasional gooping with tiny bits of tissue or material with it I'm sooo flipping confused!

Hubby think's it's just a "slow start" and I was likely to agree with him except it's not ramping up yet at all!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still, so sorry you had another chemical, that's tough. I remember a woman on here who naturally had very low levels of hcg in her system all the time, even when not pregnant. Is that even...possible?

Darling, fx it was ib, good luck with testing Monday!

Myshel, I hope the witch stays away! Did you find a couch?

Canadian, sorry about the confusing AF signs! My first two periods after MC were weird and gross with bits of tissue, etc. If that's what it is, I hope you can get back to normal soon.

AFM, I am about 5-6 dpo. I slipped and fell and broke my elbow this week so I've been in a lot of pain and feeling pretty sorry for myself! I managed to get out of the house today for a few hours and we saw a movie tonight so feeling a bit less crappy! Can't wait for this tww to be over... could really use some good news after this awful week I've had.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh wish that's awful, I hope you heal quickly! Not sure about having levels of HCG, i think certain illnesses/medical issues can cause that. I know that I had bfns bfns then bfp, solid bfp, then faints and negatives, then AF showed. I'm really never testing early again because clearly I conceive easy, I just don't carry very well:nope:

Canadian same as wish said, my AFs were super strange after all of my losses.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Maybe that's it then, it's starting to turn to normalish with the "fresh" blood and the tissue/clotting. Still very slow and far in between almost nothing. I guess I'll just have to wait it out. Thanks for the response ladies, saved me a freak out and wasted tests.


----------



## Myshelsong

Canadian - Still hoping for you but that is how my cycle starts normally. I spot brown for one day then af starts, really sucks because it gives me hope of implantation for 24 hours before she arrives.

Wish- Ah! That sounds crazy painful. What movie did you go and see?

Darling - Goodluck! Let us know when you decide to test.

We ended up going and picking out a beautiful couch from lazy boy. We took so much time picking out fabric we wanted because we have a cat and she love to rip apart our couches, in the end we said screw it and picked the most comfortable one and fingers are crossed she will leave it alone. We are also going to make some scraping posts to put on the corners just in case... 
Af is staying away so far but I have a feeling she is coming in the next few days.


----------



## CanadianMoose

yeah she finally kicked in, Honestly I'm just grateful she did because some of the things I was reading about meant serious problems if I was pregnant. So I'm just happy to move on to the new cycle and find out that all the food and natural stuff I was doing helped my Progesterone level and my lining to be thicker/better. Now to actually have a successful BD on O day in next cycle! Onward to December!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Canadian I'm sorry she got you, best of luck for the next cycle! Hopefully Santa will bring us all sticky bfps for Christmas.

Myshel, glad you found a couch! Ours cats destroy anything upholstered...the only thing they don't is leather. We went to see Arrival last night, it was good! It's sci-if which my husband doesn't usually like, but he even enjoyed it (and stayed awake) I'm going to try to go to work tomorrow, getting a ride with one of my colleagues who lives nearby since i cant drive. It sucks to feel so helpless.


----------



## darlingqueen

OK so caved and took test yesterday morning and got this 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=615038

But that didn't show up until the 10 minute mark or so and I can't tell if it's an evaporated line. Today I tested with a lesser quality test and it was bfn. So Idk what do you guys think?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling I can see something there! Was it pink in real life? Testing again tomorrow?

I'm having a lot of weird cramping today and also some heartburn. Only 7 dpo so i won't test for a few more days. Actually don't think i even have any tests in the house and i cant drive with my broken arm. Will have to get DH to drive me to get some this weekend...if they witch doesn't show by then.


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish :) thanks yes I'll test again tomorrow. So sorry for the broken elbow that has to be awful!! Fxed for you when you test soon! :)


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh and I believe it was pink. Line is so thin and faint that it was hard to tell!


----------



## StillPraying

Darling I see it. What miu was the 2nd test you did?


----------



## darlingqueen

still, I think 25


----------



## Novabear16

Hi all, I hope you don't mind me joining your forum, I'm just driving myself insane and need an outlet. I MC at 21 weeks in June and this is ttc #4. I feel pregnant but took a dollar store hpt yesterday 11dpo which turned out to be BFN. Today, 12dpo I took a CB digital and frer both BFN. I feel like I'm out this cycle, what do you all think?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome Nova, sorry for your loss. Maybe late implantation or you're off on you O date? I had a bfn at 13 dpo and then bfp at 17 dpo last time, but that didn't end well so not a good example! I feel pregnant too...


----------



## Novabear16

WishnandHopn said:


> Welcome Nova, sorry for your loss. Maybe late implantation or you're off on you O date? I had a bfn at 13 dpo and then bfp at 17 dpo last time, but that didn't end well so not a good example! I feel pregnant too...

Thank you. I'm sorry for your loss as well. I sure hope I miscalculated and a BFP is soon to show.


----------



## darlingqueen

So sorry for your loss Nova but welcome to the group, it's a good place to turn when you need to rant. From experience I was a late positive tester, with my first I didn't get the positive until the day after AF was due. second time around I was 11dpo and it was negative, so I didn't test again until 3 days late and there was my positive, but even it was pretty faint. Then the MC pregnancy I didn't get a + until CD 46 which also a faint positive. So, that long spew of things was basically saying you're not out until the witch shows! lol Good luck! 

Wish, I'm right there with you, I've just got this gut feeling this cycle is it but I'm trying to be calm about it and not get too ahead of myself because it also means if I'm wrong I'm going to be gutted :/


----------



## Novabear16

darlingqueen said:


> So sorry for your loss Nova but welcome to the group, it's a good place to turn when you need to rant. From experience I was a late positive tester, with my first I didn't get the positive until the day after AF was due. second time around I was 11dpo and it was negative, so I didn't test again until 3 days late and there was my positive, but even it was pretty faint. Then the MC pregnancy I didn't get a + until CD 46 which also a faint positive. So, that long spew of things was basically saying you're not out until the witch shows! lol Good luck!
> 
> Wish, I'm right there with you, I've just got this gut feeling this cycle is it but I'm trying to be calm about it and not get too ahead of myself because it also means if I'm wrong I'm going to be gutted :/

Thank you Darlingqueen, I hope that's the case for me. I'm not sure when I got my BFP the first time around so I feel like I'm going in blind again. I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## BabyCocoa

Hi everyone my water broke on 8/10 at 19.5 weeks, I had a D&E the following day 8/11. I received a depo shot 8/22 I had no cycle no way of knowing where I was on my cycle when I got it. So here I am 3 months later desperate to conceive I have no clue where to begin... I had some bleeding that was very light not period bleeding for me on 11/19 11/20 11/21 then 11/22 & 11/23 it was very dark brown in color. I've had brown tinted discharge since & dryness, very tired (could be stress), some cramping, lots of bathroom breaks, bleeding gums and I have been extremely weepy for some time now. Is the depo leaving my body with a bang (I've had none of these effects the entire 3 months) or could I have ovulated and the bleeding been implantation? Am I nuts?


----------



## Myshelsong

Decided to take a pregnancy test and got a stark negative.
Not sure when or if I actually ovulated because this was my first cycle after our loss at 22 weeks, but I am so crazy emotional about it I feel stupid.

Babycocoa - so sorry about your loss. I didn't have a depo after my loss so not sure how that works.
I can relate to the weepy though, I have been weepy for months! Hope this is it for you and you get your BFP soon.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel I'm sorry for your BFN...they always make me really sad too. I'm putting off testing as long as possible as I don't think I can handle it right now, and I want to keep my hope alive at least until the weekend.

Baby you're not nuts! I have heard that it can take a while to regulate your cycle and hormones after depo. I hope things settle down soon!


----------



## darlingqueen

babycocoa I haven't been on any form of birth control in 8-9 years, so I have no experience with BC and it's effects although I know a lot of people say it varies by person on how soon it balances out. hope things settle down for you soon :) 

myshel- so sorry for the negative. I know the feeling all too well. 

wish- hold out as long as you can!! you can do it! 

AFM. Idk- I guess that one test was either an evap or I had a chemical. I was researching spotting during the luteal phase and aside from implantation, low progesterone levels can cause it too, which is something I definitely have. I'm going to for sure bring that up at my appointment in 2 weeks, so hopefully she might also prescribe me progesterone supplements. Anyone know any at home things I can do to help my progesterone levels??


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling I'm sorry it didn't turn out to be bfp. Could it be too early yet or does spotting mean you're out? Some women take vitamin B6 for pre-menstrual spotting. My spotting is gone since I had my polyp removed! 

I'm overheated and peeing a lot today...oh the symptom spotting is in full effect!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck wishing that sounds like good symptoms to me!
Still not af, but we will see when she gets here. Never know how long it will take for our bodies to heal after a loss.

Darling I have no idea what you could try to increase progesterone. I also spot a few days befor af, but have never had low progesterone. It is just how my body works so I don't know if I would fully worry about it.


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish- Eh I guess it could be I'm on CD 27 and I'm predicting AF around 28-33 time frame but who knows since I don't have much to go by after MC. Here's hoping I'm not out yet. :) 


Myshel- the spotting was about CD 22, about 6 dpo if going by Ovia app. When I was trying for my daughter and starting clomid I was tested mid cycle for progesterone levels each round and every round they told me I didn't ovulate because my progesterone levels were too low for it, actually they told me that with the cycle that I got pregnant with as well, so I'm not sure what made the difference.. That office never did anything for it, and didn't want to give me clomid either but I insisted. I'm hoping this new doctor's office will be a little more proactive with my infertility


----------



## Gypsy1106

I creep this site occasionally. We have conceived what we hope to be our rainbow baby and I'm at 16 successful weeks so far. I wish luck to all of you in your baby journeys!

Darling- I saw your post about progesterone. I successfully ovulated taking Vitex- 2 pills a day everyday of my cycle without stopping, and also vitamin b6. I have a progesterone deficiency and was not ovulating and would spot between cycles. Vitex for sure helped me ovulate, and then again, I MCd that cycle, and got pregnant again with my current bean before the next cycle came after MC. I am now on prescribed progesterone tablets taken vaginally and can ween off at any point now. My old OB was reluctant to give me progesterone to fix my deficiency/ anovulatory cycles/spotting so Vitex was my go to. Not sure if you've tried this route but if not, I recommend it. To be more specific, I took Vitex for 4 months and ovulated for the first time on the 5th, again on 6th month and conceived the 6th month. 

I did not get blood work until after my MC so I cannot confirm the Vitex helped to boost my progesterone but I cannot think of any other reason I successfully ovulated and stopped middle cycle spotting all of the sudden with the ability to conceive finally.

I hope you find something that works for you! This battle is never easy but so worth it.


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks so much gypsy! I will definitely order that next paycheck! I've heard about it, but never knew exactly what it did. I also have an order of Inositol coming to help with my insulin resistance caused by PCOS. So, maybe with them both something will happen! :) Thanks again!


----------



## Gypsy1106

Fingers crossed! I so hope you find what works for your body. And all you other ladies as well! Baby dust to all.


----------



## darlingqueen

CD 29 and no sign of AF, or pregnancy. This is great, I guess the MC is going to change my CDs for the worse.. all I can say is it better not be another 8 weeks this cycle. Looking forward to my doctor's appointment so that I can get moving in the right direction.. 

hope you all are having a better cycle than me! babydust!


----------



## Myshelsong

So af hit yesterday, which was expected with the big fat negative I got the days before.
So we have our consult with our fertility doctor and a baseline blood test and ultrasound on Saturday which I am super nervous about but glad to be moving forward.
I ordered pre-seed for this months ovulation, so hopefully we will catch the egg. Right now I am just trying to relax and slowly get ready for Christmas.

Darlin, hope your cycle evens out. I am sure that it won't take eight weeks.


----------



## darlingqueen

Good luck Myshel- I'm glad you are able to get in and be seen, it helps knowing you have a medical opinion on what's best! I'm anxiously waiting for mine on the 16th. And I hope it's not 8 weeks, but it took 8 weeks the first cycle, so who knows. :/


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel I'm really sorry the witch got you. Good luck at your appt tomorrow!

Darling I really hope it won't be 8 weeks again! You think you already O'd this cycle right? The 16th will be here before you know it, who knows you might end up with a bfp before then and not even need it!

I tested this morning at 11dpo and BFN. It seems unlikely i am pregnant, which is probably for the best since I need surgery on my elbow. I swear I just really want 2016 to be over with...it's been a hell of a year!


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish. Eh idk if I o'ed since I didn't track anything this cycle. But I'm definitely looking forward to my appointment since no matter what I'll get some answers and be able to work toward a bfp. I ordered vitex and my friend is giving me inositol so I'm hoping that'll help too! Good luck with the surgery and I second the 2016 thing!


----------



## Myshelsong

Holy Moly - We were approved for FET for the January cycle!! 
Having a sono to confirm uterus is ok and then next cycle will be put on some estrogen for lining then progesterone right before the transfer. We are going to transfer one embryo. 
I am exhausted, all this week of worry and being scared has just beaten me down. Going to pass out now hahaha.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel that is really exciting news! Good luck!

I had another BFN yesterday. 13 dpo today and couldn't bring myself to test. I'm just going to wait this out, and hope to have an answer before they call to schedule my pre-op appt.


----------



## darlingqueen

Awesome news Myshel! Wishing you tons of baby dust!

wish- that's too bad about the bfn, wishing you luck with your surgery!

Afm. I'm sitting at CD32 and no AF. I officially ran out of tests since CD29 (which was negative) so I'm just playing the waiting game for AF to show... I have 11 more days until my doc appointment which hopefully will get the ball rolling. It's just a consultation so I'm afraid it's not going to be anything but collecting history and such and I'll end up having to wait another who knows how long for actual treatment. I'm hoping since I've already been diagnosed with PCOS that it'll make treatment happen faster. We'll see. So I pretty much get a tww on top of a tww. This is totally not fair lol


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ugh darling 2 two week waits is really not fair! You should come away from the appt with a bunch of bloodwork and ultrasounds to have done, and maybe they will give you the clomid prescription right away since you've taken it before (sorry if i'm remembering wrong?)

I am one day late as of today and I'm going mental. Waiting sucks! I will test tomorrow at 16 dpo. I even splurged on a frer for the first time ever.


----------



## Myshelsong

This wait for everything is seriously killing me.
We have our sono tomorrow then we have our meeting with the FET nurse so we can go through medications and timing for January!! Come on new year lets go


----------



## WishnandHopn

Waiting is awful...mine ended today with big fat AF! And then my surgery got cancelled for tomorrow. Not sure if/when it's going to happen now.

Good luck with the sono and everything tomorrow Myshel! Hopefully once you have the plan for Jan you can relax and enjoy the holidays and take care of yourself leading up to the FET.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry wishing, af is not what you were hoping for.
Why did they cancel your surgery?


----------



## WishnandHopn

I got bumped for more serious emergency cases. I actually got to meet with the surgeon today and he thinks I might not even surgery, might heal up ok without it. I have been able to move it a bit more this week, so maybe he's right. I need to decide and let them know tomorrow if I want to go through with it.


----------



## Myshelsong

It is great you were able to talk with your surgeon and get his opinion. 

Had my sono done, everything looks good so we are on for the FET in January! Woop woop!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Yay Myshel that is awesome news!!! I'm excited for you :)


----------



## darlingqueen

Awesome news Myshel! 

Wish- so sorry for AF but yay for maybe not needing surgery! that's awesome! :)

AFM- CD 37? Nothing. Actually around CD 32 I went to the loo and when I wiped I had TONS of EWCM then started cramping that night. Was sure it was just going to be AF but 4 days later still nothing. So, was that ovulation and if so...isn't CD32 a little late for that?!? Idk! We bdded that night just in case, I hate how irregular I am again. Only 6 more days until my appointment though so I'm pretty excited :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Any updates Darlingqueen?did your af start or are you still all over the place?

We are officially in the fertile window so we are going to be trying for the next week in hopes for a Christmas miracle. Going to try and be positive, I am all over the place emotionally right now tbh.

Where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel, good luck this month! Here's hoping Santa brings you a BFP and you don't even need to do the FET in January. 

Darling maybe it was a late O when you had all that EWCM! Getting close to your appt! Let us know how it goes. 

I'm cd6 today. We successfully BD'd Sunday night for the first time in weeks (DH was scared to hurt my elbow) and my fertile window should be next week so it's on! I'm not going to be having surgery after all, starting physio after Christmas and following up with the doc in Jan to see how recovery is progressing.


----------



## CanadianMoose

In the TWW now will probably test the 22nd or 23 before the holidays so as I know to drink or not. Not much going on except sore all over from shoveling 5 inches of snow off the driveway. LOL my arms boobs back and butt all hurt, so I'm just sleeping it off and chilling. Hope I didn't strain myself and screw my chances. see you in a few weeks ladies!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Canadian, hope this tww goes by quickly for you. 

Darling - Any updates?

Wishing - hope your elbow is starting to feel better. Good luck on sex week!

We got so much snow over the weekend, and it looks like we are giong to get another 10cm. Fertile window is open, so it is fun times for the next few days in our house.


----------



## CanadianMoose

4 more days till I start testing, but I'm not having any hugely hopeful signs. I have been having low cramps and pulling but no sore boobs, no nausea, but have had increased appetite. Been up at weird times during the night and sleeping during the day in consecutive naps. Unless I get a huge wave of lotion like cm or something I have a feeling we failed again...and yet we did 7/11 days out of the fertile window.

Starting to give up hope of ever succeeding.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Canadian don't give up hope! Sounds like you got the BD covered anyway. My DH might die if we did it 7/11 days. No symptoms doesn't mean anything. I've had more 'symptoms' in BFN cycles than I did in the one cycle we did conceive where my only legit symptom was cramps without AF. Hang in there and good luck with your testing, keep us posted!

Myshel, I actually think the cold snowy weather is more conducive to lots of BDing during fertile week! We started last night. (Is there a fist pump emoji?) I didn't think it was going to happen since DH fell asleep on the couch immediately after dinner, but after a 3 hour couch naps he got his second wind.


----------



## CanadianMoose

WishnandHopn said:


> Canadian don't give up hope! Sounds like you got the BD covered anyway. My DH might die if we did it 7/11 days. No symptoms doesn't mean anything. I've had more 'symptoms' in BFN cycles than I did in the one cycle we did conceive where my only legit symptom was cramps without AF. Hang in there and good luck with your testing, keep us posted!
> 
> Myshel, I actually think the cold snowy weather is more conducive to lots of BDing during fertile week! We started last night. (Is there a fist pump emoji?) I didn't think it was going to happen since DH fell asleep on the couch immediately after dinner, but after a 3 hour couch naps he got his second wind.

that's usually what I let the Hubby do too, he comes home after work and I let him take like a hour or two nap and I usually get him after dinner to get some BDing done, well that and my AF is usually 5 days long and 2 days after that I'm too sensitive. So afterwards he's rearing to go due to withdrawal LOL! I hope so but I have a feeling I have a problem with my cervix and that it's not either open or allowing for "passage" for the little swimmers. Or that I have a track for MCing in the early stages, so it just might have failed to stick or split well.

October I was pregnant and had bunch of signs but lost it after Implantation due to coughing spasms. So I don't have much to go on this cycle except mild cramps, off and on gas and more frequent usage of the bathroom. Then again I'm 4-6DPO soooo who knows, I just hoped I ovulated, and am wishing I bought the Ovulation strips right about now....


----------



## Myshelsong

Sounds like you covered all your bases, I would just keep your feet up and be hopeful. It is a bit early for any symptoms so just try to relax. 

Wishing - I was thinking the same thing! My hubby would fall over from exhaustion if we did 7/11. I am hoping for every other day for seven days, give or take. 
Had a bd session last night, and then a crying fit. Oh man I am all over the place lately!! Fearing Christmas season.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi everyone! Good luck in your tww Canadian moose and good luck with the fertile window myshel and wish! 

Update:had my appointment today and if went great! All that stress for nothing. Forgot how nice this doctor is. She said because of all the troubles with my daughter she won't delay any sort of treatment. So she gave me Provera to get my cycle going again (because cycle day 43 and nothing. ) and started me back on metformin. She said she likes to see women on metformin for 6 weeks before starting clomid because it increases your chances (as she said it more bang for your buck...but I think I see it as more buck for your bang lol) anyways so i'm taking 4 different meds right now lol! So in 6 weeks if in not pregnant she said that I can call up there and get started on clomid :)


----------



## CanadianMoose

Woke up this morning in cramping burning pain. I've had to pee like crazy lately and it's probably cause of the tea, but I'm so thirsty all the time and feeling hot and dehydrated. Took a test when I woke up and of course BFN (6-8 DPO) but now I'm wondering if I just have like a bladder infection or something. I'm not getting the nausea or the tender breasts, but I do have crazy ass hunger.

Took a Tylenol to combat the pain and starting to think I should go to a doctor to get checked out for the infection just incase. Any thoughts or similar experiences to share would be lovely ladies, and I hope you are doing far better than I this month.


----------



## Myshelsong

Feeling hot and dehydrated was my first symptoms, so say that is a positive thing.
I didn't get sore breasts or nausea until 8 - 12 weeks an it was really mild so not sure if that is one of your sysmptoms or not.

But there is no issues with anyone every going to the doctors to test for a bladder infection. If you think you have one I would go.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling, so glad your appt went well! It must feel good to have a plan. Maybe the metformin will do the trick for you!

Canadian, 6-8 dpo is right around the time of implantation, so any symptoms could just be progesterone peaking rather than pregnancy. Definitely go to the doc if you think you might have a bladder infection! It's worse if it goes up into your kidneys. I am actually surprised I haven't had one since we've been ttc...I stay lying down after BDing for at least 20 min, sometimes I go right to sleep without peeing. They say that you should pee right after sex to avoid UTI's, but it doesn't really work while TTC!

Myshel, glad you were able to start BDing, but sorry about the crying :hugs:. TTC after loss is so tough. It's like you really want to be pregnant again, but also so terrified. I hope the rest of sex week is more fun.

Have any of you read Coming to Term? It's about miscarriage, I just started reading it. Very good read so far. 

I'm CD11, waiting to O, CM seems to be getting more fertile but OPK's still negative. We had a really nice BD yesterday afternoon...makes me want to go again today but need to stick to our every other day plan or DH will run out of steam before O!


----------



## CanadianMoose

WishnandHopn said:


> Darling, so glad your appt went well! It must feel good to have a plan. Maybe the metformin will do the trick for you!
> 
> Canadian, 6-8 dpo is right around the time of implantation, so any symptoms could just be progesterone peaking rather than pregnancy. Definitely go to the doc if you think you might have a bladder infection! It's worse if it goes up into your kidneys. I am actually surprised I haven't had one since we've been ttc...I stay lying down after BDing for at least 20 min, sometimes I go right to sleep without peeing. They say that you should pee right after sex to avoid UTI's, but it doesn't really work while TTC!
> 
> Myshel, glad you were able to start BDing, but sorry about the crying :hugs:. TTC after loss is so tough. It's like you really want to be pregnant again, but also so terrified. I hope the rest of sex week is more fun.
> 
> Have any of you read Coming to Term? It's about miscarriage, I just started reading it. Very good read so far.
> 
> I'm CD11, waiting to O, CM seems to be getting more fertile but OPK's still negative. We had a really nice BD yesterday afternoon...makes me want to go again today but need to stick to our every other day plan or DH will run out of steam before O!



Yeah I usually pee right afterwards and clean up, I lay down for like 5-8 minutes (gathering strength to move haha) but I always pee and clean up. Hubby usually ends up helping me to the bathroom and being there, or getting me something to drink. But we are usually both wiped afterwards and lie there for like a few minutes trying to get breathing back to normal. So I never worry about the UTIs anymore, besides if you drink cranberry juice that helps fight it off too.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Had a very hopeful experience happen today, but I'm a bit worried to see to much into it. Hubby and I were shopping for presents for our nieces when I was sudden really overcome with nausea. Like it was so bad I had to stop where I was, crouch down and close my eyes, and hold my head and try to focus on NOT vomiting right then and there. Hubby being sweet as he was stood there and rubbed my back and held my hand, and asked if I really felt like I was going to puke that we should probably head out (politely). I laughed and it made me feel a bit better but it lasted about 10 minutes.

The thing I worry about is I'm taking new prenatals and I'm wondering if this is due to that, because I had a bit of nausea yesterday but it wasn't nearly as bad. I also had the nausea return in the car and had to open the car door (when we were parked in the parking lot) and dry heave. Even with this nausea in spells I'm still hungry and wolf down any food, which helps to keep it at bay. Here's the rub though, I'm not even 9DPO (I think) and I'm feeling like this, and I've only got swollen boobs with mild to none tenderness. The cramping is no longer in the uterus and just pressure/pain, cramping in my ovary (right side).


----------



## CanadianMoose

Everyone has been quiet for a while on this forum. Any news or updates?


----------



## Myshelsong

In the tww right now and busy doing holiday things. We haven't been able to conceive naturally so I am doubtful this month worked, but we tried and even had fun so that is something!

Such a ramp up to Christmas in my family. Lots of prep, lots of family outings even prior to the big weekend so just crazy busy.
What are you up too? Have you decided to test yet?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Canadian, that wave of nausea sounds promising! When are you going to start testing?

Myshel, sorry you aren't optimistic about this cycle, but somehow it's just easier to keep your expectations low, you know? It's great when you can be super busy and distracted during the tww, it should fly by with all the holiday stuff going on!

I am cd13 today and happy to report a nice strong positive opk this morning! Excellent BD last night and we'll go again tomorrow. This will be my earliest O since my miscarriage, so even if this month isn't a success, at least my cycle is finally going back to normal. Tomorrow marks one year ttc for us and also my mom's birthday....how lovely it would be if it also turns out to be the day our rainbow baby is conceived. I really hope that holiday travel and festivities can distract me during this tww...I don't plan on testing until 2017!


----------



## CanadianMoose

I have been testing since sunday, but the cheapies I'm using I think are like 25 mIU/mL HCG level. So I might just end up using a FRER on the morning of the 24th to make sure I can go to my SIL's house and drink without worry. However, like you all have said for yourselves, I don't feel like I have much hope that I'm pregnant. I've had little to none CM and most of the time it's been milky, globby, and stringy. only after I've been taking the prenatals has it turned to watery and more present.

I can post the tests if you'd like here on this forum, was thinking of doing one today later in the evening, since the cheapies I bought have 25 I've got plenty to spare.


*edited to clear up confusion, sorry bit tired from sleeping cycles being all whacky


----------



## Myshelsong

I don't think any of us said that you don't have much hope Canadian. I think we said that you bd on the best days possible and keep the hope up. I hope you haven't read into anything I have said negatively, I think you have a great chance and I truly hope this is the month for you!


We have male infertility issues, which is why we can't (haven't) conceive naturally and I might have mentioned for me personally when I did get pregnant I didn't have any symptom that normal people say they get, so I don't know how to symptom spot ...


----------



## CanadianMoose

Myshelsong said:


> I don't think any of us said that you don't have much hope Canadian. I think we said that you bd on the best days possible and keep the hope up. I hope you haven't read into anything I have said negatively, I think you have a great chance and I truly hope this is the month for you!
> 
> 
> We have male infertility issues, which is why we can't (haven't) conceive naturally and I might have mentioned for me personally when I did get pregnant I didn't have any symptom that normal people say they get, so I don't know how to symptom spot ...

Oh no I didn't mean you guys said I didn't have a chance, I was agreeing with you on feeling like you didn't have a chance. I was saying I feel the same, sorry if that didn't come across clearer. We don't know what type of infertility we are dealing with (being me or him) but we have had 3 MCs this year alone. Which leads me to believe I'm the one needing the help since they either end in a chemical or failed implantation.

I truly appreciate the positive outlook you have for me this month, it truly be something I would love to have happen but want to remain realistic so as not to hurt later if I fail again. Although as I write this I'm fighting waves of nausea and was quite sure when I took a test earlier that there was a faint line. Sadly I was in the shower waiting for it and picked it up getting water on it. I'll try and test again later today or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Canadian I hope your faint line is the real deal! We haven't had anything to squint at on this thread for a while so do post your next test! 

I always find it easier to be hopeful for others than it is to hope for myself. 

I bought some 10 miu sure predict tests from amazon so maybe I will test early, like 10 or 11 dpo so that I will know if I can drink New Year's Eve.


----------



## CanadianMoose

WishnandHopn said:


> Canadian I hope your faint line is the real deal! We haven't had anything to squint at on this thread for a while so do post your next test!
> 
> I always find it easier to be hopeful for others than it is to hope for myself.
> 
> I bought some 10 miu sure predict tests from amazon so maybe I will test early, like 10 or 11 dpo so that I will know if I can drink New Year's Eve.

Aye I'm thinking the same, I will be testing the next few days and if I see ANYTHING, I'm gonna test with the last FRER I have on the 24th. I'll try and see if I can sneak a test in tonight, trying to surprise the hubby. Oddly I feel very calm about all of this, I'm not as stressed or crazed. I keep thinking that I'm more than likely not, but willing to calmly test and be proven wrong.

Now that they nausea has finally backed off I'm gonna go stuff my fat face :D so flipping hungry.


----------



## Myshelsong

Agreed, it is way easier to be hopeful about others when it feels impossible for me. I'm probably won't test unless af is late, I am expecting her on the 28-29. But good news if she does come that just means we are moving forward with FET ... which is terrifying and hopeful at the same time. &#128512;

A squinted sounds promising! I am hoping for you hun. &#10084;&#65039; Sending lots of love and positive thoughts your way. Unfortunately the early term losses are so hard to pinpoint the cause. It could be so many thing or nothing at all ... a lining issue, clotting issue or sperm issue with DNA fragmentation. Have you guys gone to a specialist yet?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Not yet as I just had my 3rd in October, and you need 3 MCs to qualify as "needing help." Also, I'm under Immigration process right now (American marrying a Canadian living in Canada) so i don't have the healthcare coverage atm right now.

Also, I took a few pictures of the test for you, but it's not really seeable because like I said, I messed up by wiping a bit of water over it while it was showing up. (D'OH!)


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh that's annoying, for both no health care yet and the test wipe. Ugh. Take one in the morning and let us see.

I didn't know that about the three... I was told by both my doctors in Ontario and Alberta (where we were for three years) that as long as you have been trying for one year they will start the tests for you. But I am sure the multiple miscarriages will push some of the tests further along, or they will give you different tests in te beginning. Our first tests were all done in Alberta, they found nothing after one year, then we were On a wait list for the fertility clinic in Edmonton for 18 months. We ended up moving to Ontario while we were still waiting and thankfully got in to our current clinic within three months. From there we did more testing and IUI's and then the IVF after the fragmentation issue was found.
Sorry for the rant ... no idea where that came from.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Myshelsong said:


> Oh that's annoying, for both no health care yet and the test wipe. Ugh. Take one in the morning and let us see.
> 
> I didn't know that about the three... I was told by both my doctors in Ontario and Alberta (where we were for three years) that as long as you have been trying for one year they will start the tests for you. But I am sure the multiple miscarriages will push some of the tests further along, or they will give you different tests in te beginning. Our first tests were all done in Alberta, they found nothing after one year, then we were On a wait list for the fertility clinic in Edmonton for 18 months. We ended up moving to Ontario while we were still waiting and thankfully got in to our current clinic within three months. From there we did more testing and IUI's and then the IVF after the fragmentation issue was found.
> Sorry for the rant ... no idea where that came from.


I know where, the frustration of someone saying "your not having problems enough to get the help you need so you can have your baby now." It's how I'm sorta feeling right now when I tell hubby I want to get checked out and he goes "yeah yeah eventually." Drives me crazy! sometimes his lack of drive to do certain things really ticks me off, but then again i guess what he lack in motivation I make up for by doing it myself. Only with this healthcare thing right now I can't do it myself hence why I've been driven crazy and annoyed with him as of late.


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'll post the pics, but you really can't see anything... maybe if you inverted or such but oh well.


----------



## StillPraying

I can see something canadian. When did you say AF is due?


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> I can see something canadian. When did you say AF is due?

The 26th at the lastest, maybe earlier if I O'ed earlier.
Tested at 3:30 am and nothing, just stark white. i think it was a 4 hour hold or around there but it doesn't matter. I know now it's the prenatals that are causing the symptoms and the nausea, delayed as it is. now 10-12 DPO so I'm calling it Friday if I still get the stark white.

*update at 6:50 felt nausea and ran to the bathroom, threw up in the sink...for getting a BFN I'm sure showing pregnancy signs. gonna Look into my prenatals and see if other women complained that it gave them hardcore signs but no BFP.


----------



## WishnandHopn

I can see something on the 2nd one Canadian. Maybe skip a day of prenatal and see if you feel better. Or take it with food if you've been taking it on an empty stomach (or vice versa). I am not a normally puker so that would be making me really hopeful right now if I were you...

Rant away Myshel, that's what we're here for!

Still, how are you doing these days? Nice to hear from you :)


----------



## Myshelsong

If you are having issues with the prenatal try to make sure you are eating lots with them like at lunch time or dinner time. Not before bed. I found I needed to eat with mine or I would get horribly ill. I actually started getting emotionally upset taking the prenatal after my loss so I just bought some folate and am taking that instead. Doctor said it is fine for the "pre"pregnancy since that is really all they are concerned about. It also does not hurt my tummy one bit.

I think I saw something on the second one as well. But not sure. Fingers crossed!!

Speaking of being sick my entire family has the flu... not sure if I want to go over there for Christmas now, I really don't want to be sick and end up missing my 3day appointment for the FET transfer because I caught something.


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel oh no sorry your family is sick! My girls just got over being sick. 

Wish thanks I'm okay but the closer we get to February the more I dread it (Lukes due date) and i swear every day another person i know announces theyre pregnant. 
Thought we werent going to try but Apparently NTNP Cuz dh never pulls out. Lol


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks everyone, gonna still test everyonce in a while with the cheapies but I think I'll use the last FRER Saturday morning before we head to SIL's house so I can have my cocktails in peace without worrying. I talked with hubby about the random symptoms and the throwing up (which I never throw up...like ever) and he said "you don't even know if this is your month you ovulate why are you stressing out so much about it? There's no guarantee even if we BDed on the good days."

What he said kinda hurt and felt like a low blow, and I'm starting to feel like I can never talk to him about this. That I'm not going to get support from him on this and that I just want to stop trying cause he's not as enthusiastic about it as I am obviously. So I feel like we aren't on the same page, and I don't want to try and have a kid if he's not coming from the same place as I.

Honestly, it just feels like every time we pass a cycle and AF shows it's like he breathes a sigh of relief and he feels like he can bust as much as he wants and feels like there's no consequence for it. I don't know maybe I'm just overthinking things and seeing something where there is nothing...

*edit and took another test with more concentrated urine and BFN so yeah don't take nature's bounty complete prenatal with omega. They will convince your body your pregnant, showing all the symptoms like nausea when your actually NOT pregnant. 9-11 DPO calling it not pregnant still will do a FRER on Saturday but for now I'm out ladies. Good luck with your cycle and hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still yeah it's so tough, especially this time of year. We should be dressing our growing bumps in ugly maternity sweaters by now! Who knows, maybe a failed DH pullout will have a happy ending for you!

Canadian, that's crazy that your prenatal made you that sick. You're not out till the witch shows, good luck with testing on Sat. I think that even the husbands that are really into it could never come close to understanding what is going on in the female mind while ttc! They just don't get it. It could just be he doesn't like to see you get your hopes up too high only to be disappointed again. It's hard on them too, but more so because they hate to see us so crazy/anxious/obsessed/sad.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies sorry it's been a couple days. I've been at my mom's house baking... Like, 19 batches of cookies for the holidays for the whole family! 
Hehe so I have a conundrum here. I took provera for 6 days and just started my period. More spotting really... But I still have 4 more days until I finish my course. Do I still take the last 4 or not since I got my period? Usually you aren't supposed to start until after the course! So I'm confused lol


----------



## StillPraying

Darling I'd make a call to your drs office about the provera

wish that's exactly it *sigh* just trying stay cheerful for my girls

Canadian why does bfn at 9-11dpo make you out? I'm sorry your DH hurt your feelings, they really can be unintentionally insensitive to how much this means to us. Men don't quite understand it at all.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Wow Darling that's a lot of cookies! I always thought you were supposed to get AF a couple days after stopping provera? Still's right, I'd call the doc to find out if you should finish it or stop.

I'm officially in the tww. 1 dpo. Just wrapping up my last day of work before holidays and going to *try* to forget what dpo I am and enjoy the next week of festivities. I will test New Year's Eve!


----------



## CanadianMoose

StillPraying said:


> Darling I'd make a call to your drs office about the provera
> 
> wish that's exactly it *sigh* just trying stay cheerful for my girls
> 
> Canadian why does bfn at 9-11dpo make you out? I'm sorry your DH hurt your feelings, they really can be unintentionally insensitive to how much this means to us. Men don't quite understand it at all.

Because my body is acting like AF is just around the corner this weekend or so and I've had negative tests each time. It's ok I'll just have to take a little break and rest up with alcohol, and look forward to hopefully a better year.


----------



## Myshelsong

Darling - I would keep taking them and call the doctor just to make sure.
Holy moly that is a lot of cookies! Hope they all turned out right!

In the middle of my tww, af should be here on the 28. I am crazy emotional today with Christmas coming up and waiting to see if we have to do the FET in January I am so anxious. I think I have been crying on and off all day.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hugs Myshel...I can imagine with the FET on the horizon your tww is even harder and more emotional than usual. Think of it this way: whatever happens, a month from now you'll either be pregnant or pregnant until proven otherwise!


----------



## Myshelsong

I know! I keep thinking about that which is why I think I am so emotional lately.

It is great too see so much good news already with these ivfers. Hoping we continue on with this great trend.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Statistically the odds are much higher of conceiving in an IVF or FET cycle than naturally, even with no known fertility issues. 

I had a dream last night that I found out I was pregnant and gave birth to twins that same day!


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh yeah it is by far. My doctors office has over a 60% success rate... Not sure about anyone else's. 

It is still nice to see. I been in threads where some of the first few to go did not get positives, and it kind of put a down mood on the rest of the month. Instead of people symptom spotting they were upset and angry through their tww So I am glad we are all being positive. That's all I meant. It is anxious enough going through it, we need to stay positive I think


----------



## CanadianMoose

Another BFN today, welp at least I get to drink as much as I like for Christmas :D. Hope to be joining you ladies in January, and that none of you are joining me for BFP next cycle. Get you BFP this time!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sorry Canadian. You enjoy those drinks! I will only be 10 dpo on Dec 31 so I think it's safe to say I won't be getting a bfp until next year!

Myshel, it's definitely nice to see bfp's! Especially from those who've had a long and winding ttc journey. I personally always find it easier to stay positive and hopeful in the first half of the tww...like pre-implantation when there is no point in symptom spotting I'm pretty relaxed. Around 8-9 dpo I start to get anxious. Wouldn't it be cool if our bodies could send us real time text messages of what is happening in there during the tww? Like "your egg has been fertilized!" or "your embryo has implanted!"


----------



## StillPraying

Wish love the text message idea lol


----------



## CanadianMoose

Aye so do I! I'm sure in the future we actually might have something like this happening with the way science and technology is heading.


----------



## StillPraying

So AF is now a day late.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck still praying!! Hope this is your month

Tested negative today, so just going to wait for af then onto the FET


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies! Wow Christmas was hectic! Canadian Moose, I'll be joining you in January! Here's hoping for 2017 babies! AF came full blown on Christmas eve, so I stopped taking the pills. weird that it came ON the provera pills but I am not arguing the sooner it's here the sooner I can get this cycle started! I just added myo-inositol to my bundle of daily pills so now my meds list is prenatals, metformin, vitex, and myo-inositol! hopefully these will kick my ovaries into functioning! lol I also started exercising again because I got a fitbit for Christmas! :D I'm hoping to take this cycle really relaxed because I will be starting clomid next month if this one is a dud, so I might as well not worry too much

Still! a day late that's awesome when are you thinking of testing?


----------



## StillPraying

AFM nothing but bfns. Day 2 of no AF but I just had some yellowish brown spotting so I'm assuming she is about to show. Guess I just had an off cycle which is not normal for me but Maybe my change in diet did it? If she isn't full blown tomorrow am like I think then I'll test with fmu.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still, any update? Did you test again? Any more signs of the witch?

Myshel, so sorry about the bfn. Very excited for you for the FET though! 

Darling, sounds weird, but I'm glad AF finally came for you! Now you can get on with things. I hope your 'cocktail' of meds and supplements helps you to ovulate. Is it ok to take inositol and metformin at the same time? They are both for insulin resistance, right? 

AFM I'm 7 dpo so entering the part of the tww where I start to go a little nutty with symptom spotting. I've had sore boobs since 5 dpo, which is a few days early for me. Either my progesterone is higher than usual, peaking early, or I O'd earlier than I thought. Anyway I will test at 10 dpo NYE, my expectations are low.


----------



## StillPraying

She came =( My change in diet must have thrown it off. 

FX this is your cycle wish!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ugh Still...darn that evil witch!

I'm indecisive about testing tomorrow...a BFN would make me sad. But so would a BFN the next day...or the day after that...my hopefulness for a bfp cycle is starting to recede.


----------



## Myshelsong

I know a BFN hurts no matter when you get it.
Hope this is your cycle Hun.

Lots of snow here. Trying to keep busy while we wait for the FET but don't know how to not go crazy. So we decided it was a Harry Potter weekend for us! Hahaha


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies, hope your holidays were great. How did the testing go wish?

I am confused a little bit because I got AF on the 24th of December and today is CD 12 and I'm showing all signs of ovulation already? isn't that a bit early? or is it possible since I've been taking my cocktail of meds? I really need to start opking again, but I just never had success with it previously. Luckily, if it IS an early O, we managed to bd 3 times since AF so we'd have the bases covered, and we'll continue bding every other day to be safe.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ugh I had BFN's at 10, 12 and now 14 dpo so feeling pretty out and on witch watch at this point. 

Darling, I think that is great that it seems like you're going to O earlier on the cocktail! How awesome would it be if these supplements are all it takes and you don't even need to do the clomid? I don't think CD12 is too early. I often get fertile CM as early as CD10 and then O around CD14. If opk's don't work for you, just keep BDing any time you have fertile CM!


----------



## darlingqueen

ugh so sorry for the bfns. They are so disappointing :/ but you're not out until the witch shows, so there's still a chance to get a bfp ;) 
It would be great if I didn't have to even start clomid! but we'll see. I wish life were like the sims! go bd for baby and then immediately after go test and get the answer haha!


----------



## Myshelsong

It isn't too early to get cm yet. Just keep bding and hope that the cocktail is getting you ovulating strong!

Sorry for the negative wishing 

Trying to keep busy over here while I wait for the FET, having my lining checked on the 7 then will hopefully be starting the progesterone prep. Days are so long lately, I feel like time has officially started crawling.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel I can only imagine the time waiting for your FET would be even more excruciating than the two week wait! And then you get to wait again to test. Fx that the next wait you have will be 9 months!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Witch got me last night so it's on to the next cycle! Ugh CD1 is the worst. I just want to crawl under a rock.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Wishing. 
I hate CD 1 so much it feels like such a slap in the face when we have been doing everything we can do. big hugs sister. Have a stiff drink.

Doctors appointment tomorrow to check lining. Feeling good, I wonder if I will be scheduled to move forward with the prometrium or if i will have a few more days of just estrogen? not sure what to expect.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish so sorry AF showed. I agree cycle day 1 is the worst ever.

Myshel how did your appointment go?

Darling I actually think I Od on cycle day 12 also! I am thinking this because I had spotting that day. Then 2ish days later I had more spotting that lasted almost half a day. No idea what that's about?


----------



## Myshelsong

We have a date set! Sunday Jan 15 is officially our FET 
I was freaking out all Monday because they never called back like they normally do, but Sent an email in the morning. Which killed me I waiting all day for that call. But yay!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Wow Myshel that is so exciting and so soon!!! 

Not much happening over here. I'm CD6 today so sex week will get rolling any day now.


----------



## darlingqueen

Good luck myshel!!!

Today has been rough. I keep having emotional breakdowns over my miscarriage. I haven't done that in a while so it threw me off guard. I'm just feeling so pessimistic. it's been 4 months and still nothing... idk why I am feeling this because I'm only cd 21 so I still have a week before af (I'd it behaves this cycle) before I'd be out. Idk hopefully I'll wake up with a better mood.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hugs to you darling. It's funny how you can be feeling fine and strong and then something sets you back. I cried at work this week, triggered by a pregnant woman with a similar due date to what mine would have been. 4 months feels like eternity, but I have a good feeling for you now that you've seen the doctor and have started meds to get ovulation going. Hope the rest of your tww flies by!

Myshel, two more sleeps! So excited for you.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hey girls sorry I've been MIA for a while pretty sure I O'd early and it was during my mother's visit. So feeling like we missed out, not feeling much this month and I'm not wanting to really get into spotting or getting too into it. I just Have pretty much given up hope on natural conception and have to wait till we can evenutally do something about it down the road. Hope you all are doing good this new year and having better luck than I.


----------



## StillPraying

How is everyone?


----------



## WishnandHopn

I'm doing ok! CD11 and waiting to O...started getting some fertile CM and started BDing. This is my favourite time of my cycle because I feel like I actually have some control and can do something and not just twiddle my thumbs waiting. We're going in on Thursday to sign the IUI consent forms. That's the plan for March. 

Canadian sorry you're feeling out already! This month might be bad timing but don't give up on natural conception! If you conceived naturally before, you can do it again (at least that is what I keep telling myself every single day!)

Still, how are you doing?


----------



## Myshelsong

I have one embryo on board from my FET yesterday, so feeling hopeful! I have never prayed so much in my life, I can only hope this one snuggles in and sticks around for about nine months

Wishin- yay sex week is coming up soon! Hope fully you will get your BFP soon, and if not at least you have a plan coming up. I know that gave me some relief from so much pressure during my cycles. We even skipped the month before one of them because I just wanted one month of not worrying and everything.

Good luck Canadian, you may not be able this month but that doesn't mean you are a write off for natural conception all together.

Darling - hope your days got better. Me and hubs had a real rough night the other night where we both broke down and had a good cry about our September loss. I think it is totally normal to have that pain come up everyonce and awhile. Big hugs.

Still how are you doing?


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel how exciting!!! What happens next? 

Wish good luck with bd timing!!

Canadian I hope you are feeling better today. 

AFM...I'm okay mostly. We're "NTNP" so I'm not really tracking anything and my cycles are still weird so I'm not getting my hopes up, just trying to just let things be.


----------



## darlingqueen

Myshel that's exciting!! :) Wish you tons of luck!!

Wish yay the fun zone ;) hope you had some good bding sessions and will get your BFP this month! 

CanadianMoose- so sorry you feel out this month, I feel the same way almost every cycle. Here's hoping you were able to get a bd in and get that bfp!


AFM- I'm meh. Idk I was optimistic earlier in the tww and now that I'm cd27 I'm feeling out now. I tested a couple days ago and it was negative. So, I'm pretty sure I'm out. Now I'm just trying to figure out how I get in to the docs office to get my clomid script, before I start my period because you start clomid on like cd2 or 3 right? Ugh so weird that she didn't just go ahead and write the script ahead of time so that I didn't have to stress about getting in the office in time.


----------



## StillPraying

Darling that is frustrating! Can you call it in?


----------



## darlingqueen

Idk last time I took clomid a pelvic exam was required before each round. But I gused it couldn't hurt to try haha!


----------



## StillPraying

Maybe since she already said she'd put it in for you you'll be able to. One can hope right?


----------



## Myshelsong

Doctors do their own thing. Do you do Monitored clomid cycles each time?
I haven't done clomid so not sure of the timing, but I think everyone is different. Seen some start early and some start later like cd5

Ah this wait to test is stupid I hate it!!
On a side note we are just over a week until our little guys due date was. I am finding myself extremely emotional. I really wanted to be pregnant by his due date just for some closure, which is why I think I am putting so much pressure on this cycle. Feeling a bit sad :cry:


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel I know how you feel. I was desperate to be pregnant by Luke's due date. :hugs: I really hope this is your rainbow. Just out of curiosity, are you not supposed to test early?


----------



## Myshelsong

It is more of an emotional thing for me, I don't like to test too early. I have seen so many blank tests that it really honestly just ruins my day. So I chose to wait until a day or two before the bloodwork is scheduled.
So that I can prepare myself for bad news if it is blank on beta day.
I might test on day 7 and up just because I am going nuts this week.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm a terrible influence I'm like oh, 3dpo? teeeessst! Lol no self control.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hahaha 3dpo! There is no way I could do it. 
Although now you have me wanting to test today.... maybe I will hold this pee another hour and see if I will.


----------



## Myshelsong

So I just took a test, I know I shouldn't have. It was negative.
Don't feel too bad about it I know it is way too early to tell and it wasn't fmu anyways. Ugh I really want to be pregnant.


----------



## darlingqueen

ahh I'm the same way! I have the hardest time waiting until period day to test hah

Oh! I called my dr. Office today and cleared up a lot of questions she told me to wait until CD 35- if I don't get a period before then, then to test on CD 35 and make sure it's negative. Then to take provera and when I start my period to call that day and they will fax a script to the pharmacy for me to go pick up! Yay! That takes a lot of stress off of me, although I am stressing just a little bit because I just know I'll start my period on a friday night and have to wait 3 days to get it called in! but that'd be cd 3 still, so it's okay. 

I just started my new job this week and I hate it. I really hate it. So much that my stomach hurts just thinking about going in and when I get off work I break down crying in the car. I'm off for the weekend and I'm going to decide whether or not I should just quit. I took the job because I wanted a little part time break from the stay at home mom life, because my patience bar was a little thin lately and I thought it'd be a healthy change. But it's not healthy to be so stressed that you feel sick all the time when you even think about work the next day. and it's minimum wage and only part time, so it's not like I took the job for $$ Idk, I feel like if I do quit everyone that was cheering me on with having a job will be disappointed in me. IDK.


----------



## Myshelsong

Darling, hope you start your af soon Hun.
Honestly if you hate your job quit. That is my thoughts, I know the idea of finding a job to just get out of the house but it isn't worth it if it that stressful. If you need out of the house volunteer instead. Especially if you don't need the money. For me I started my own side busines, I do crafts and paint parties, make my own hours and don't have to work with people that I hate or people that will ask how I am doing everyday. I work to enjoy myself (although some times it is crazy).
No one is going to think less of you, and it isn't any of their business anyways.


----------



## StillPraying

Darling i totally second myshel. If you hate it quit. There's better options of giving yourself a break from staying home then a job that makes you miserable. But if you aren't sure maybe give it another week or 2? 

Myshel sorry it was negative, how many dpo/dpt are you?


----------



## darlingqueen

I've been sick to my stomach for 2 straight days, and let that get me excited, of course the test was negative. I'm pretty sure I caught some bug because I woke up with a gunky throat and now I am pretty much attached to the bathroom today. Bleh. CD29 today, just have to hold out for 6 more days before I can jumpstart the next cycle and start clomid! Eeek!


----------



## StillPraying

Ugh sorry you're sick Darling. When is AF due to show?


----------



## darlingqueen

Umm today is cd 29 but it's a Provera cycle. I have been taking metformin for a little over 6 weeks now so I was really expecting a 28 day cycle this time so Idk when she's due.


----------



## StillPraying

Darling hopefully she'll show soon so you can start your clomid.


----------



## CanadianMoose

so checked my cycle and I did Ovulate during the weekend my mom visited, we had a chance because we did it before then. Had the sore boobs and the nausea and the faint shadow on these cheapies. However, today when walking had a sharp jabbing pain in my uterus and now I went to go to the bathroom and tissue fell out. Pretty sure it's another failed implant, or it didn't hold again. Just light pinkish blood right now and no cramping, really tired of having miscarriage after failed cycle after miscarriage.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Canadian, I know for me when I got my first BFP I had sharp pains (but not cramps) on and off in my uterus and some brown discharge. Hope you are doing well.

Darling, how are you doing?

Still how are you feeling?? Any fun symptoms yet?

Afm 7 days post transfer and still getting negatives. Ugh. No symptoms, but do have some mild spotting... brown. Very little though so keeping my fingers crossed this might be left over implantation. Trying to feel hopeful but trying to keep my head on straight and know that a negative can happen as well.


----------



## darlingqueen

wishing you ladies luck while waiting! waiting is the worst! 

Myshel, I'm doing okay I had even more emotional meltdowns this week, but I think I'm finally mellowed. I tested yesterday again and it was negative, but last night I wiped and got a little bit of pinkish discharge, so I'm think AF is on her way. If not I only have to wait 5 more days to start provera, so I'm trying to keep my head up! I'm crossing my fingers for you! <3


----------



## StillPraying

Darling sorry for the bfn. Hopefully your AF will show up and you won't need Provera.

Myshel I really hope the brown means something! Are you testing every day? I got a bfp on Clearblue days before frer :thumbup: lol

Canadian that's pretty strange, sounds similar to a chemical? Have you tested since the bleeding started? 

AFM not many symptoms other than paranoid that it won't last. I have a cold tho which I had with both of my girls at this point so praying that's a good sign.


----------



## darlingqueen

So I'm new to temping and have some questions? I've been sitting at the same number within 98.4-98.6 all week and then today it jumped up to 99.0 is that a good thing or a bad thing? Does that af is on her way? Haha I don't know much about temping just basically was looking for random drops or spikes.


----------



## StillPraying

Temp is supposed to drop before af, not go up.


----------



## darlingqueen

Lol then i'm confused. But I'm probably not doing it right. Also I just had a stomach bug so the spike might be that. .. lol nevermind! Haha


----------



## StillPraying

Do you do it first thing in the morning?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel I have absolutely everything crossed for you. When do you go in for a beta?

Darling your temp could definitely be high because of a slight fever. I hope you're feeling better now!

I'm 4 dpo...I told myself I wasn't going to track dpo this month but it's so hard not to. It's gonna be a looong 10 days.


----------



## Myshelsong

Beta in two days, got a negative this morning on a devitalized test and a stark white test on a cheapie. 
I feel completely out. Crying all morning so far, I am a mess.


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel I'm sorry for the BFN. Was the cheapie a 25miu? Really hope your beta says you are not out! :hugs: hang in there honey.


----------



## Myshelsong

I have no idea, I am pretty sure it is. It is the same kind I used last IVF and got a positive of 7dpt. I know I am being dramatic, I am just so sad right now. I really want this obviously we all do!!
Come on 2017 let's do this!


----------



## StillPraying

But you could still get a positive tomorrow, or even the day of your beta!


----------



## Myshelsong

I know still, I was having a horribly emotional morning. Like crazy mood swings all day.
I don't think this was successful but I will keep hoping.


----------



## StillPraying

Tomorrow is the beta right? :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Yes it is. I am still going to hold out hope, I was a bit crazy yesterday and even this morning ripped into the digital test just too see if there was a double line. There was, but it is 24 hours after I took it so not really believing it. 
I think I was just having a really bad day yesterday, feeling a bit more prepared for a negative emotionally now. TTC a rainbow is so much more stressful than I thought it would be


----------



## StillPraying

I think it's even more stressful because you already had a baby, supposed to be past the "scary parts", you think you're safe... and just like that it's all cut short. So I think it makes you more desperate than ever to fill the void you know? Try to stay positive hon. I know how hard it is :hugs:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hugs Myshel...I'm still really hoping for you, but I totally get wanting to be prepared for bad news.


----------



## darlingqueen

Good luck myshel! Hope you get your BFP tomorrow! 

Wishing Ugh I totally know what you mean, once you know what dpo you are it's hard to not mentally track it. wishing you a busy 9 days so that it'll fly by! 

AFM, I'm CD32 and tested negative today. I was told to take provera at CD35... but I sort of want to just go ahead and start it now since my test is negative and I don't feel like that will change in 3 days... what do you girls think? I just hate that not only do I have to be super late, but it'll still be 2ish weeks before I'd get my provera period to get Clomid started and I'd just like to go ahead and start this process already!


----------



## StillPraying

Darling I'm not sure on starting the Provera early. Maybe give tour dr a call? 

Wish how are you? Did you have good timing this cycle?

Myshel hope you're feeling better hon :hugs:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still, how are you doing? Your ticker is cute. Any symptoms yet?

Darling, did you end up starting the provera? I doubt a day or two earlier or later will matter. And I don't think it would hurt even if you do turn out to be pregnant since it's just progesterone, right? 

Good luck today Myshel! I'll be praying for you!

I'm doing ok! I think our timing was as good as it ever is, we BD'd the day before and on O day. I'm really busy at work so that is really helping to distract me from obsessing in the tww. I won't test till next Friday. I think I'm feeling calmer this cycle because we have a plan to do an IUI cycle in March. Although I'd love to get pregnant before then!


----------



## darlingqueen

Wishing- No I ended up not taking provera. All day yesterday I was getting loads of ewcm, and my cervix was high and I was crampy on my right side so now I'm wondering if I'm ovulating... I didnt get a bfp with #3 until cd 47, so that would be about cd33 for O right? 

ughh ttc is such a tough confusing business.... especially for irregular PCOSers!


----------



## Myshelsong

Darling that is so annoying, I have never been able to figure out the cervix thing.
Wait for the date the doctor recommends I would think then hopefully it will get this on track for you.


----------



## StillPraying

Wishing glad it's going by quicker for you! With March being your IUI cycle there's still 2 chance of falling before then too! 

Darling that does sound like O, do you you have any opks?

Myshel how are you feeling?how was your appointment today?

AFM I'm okay just a lot of headaches and cravings. I got my referral to our Naval hospital today. Kind of hoping they will do an earlier u/s to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## glovities

Has anyone here had an ectopic pregnancy? I need some advice on how much pain is ok and what is considered enough to go to the ER.


----------



## darlingqueen

Myshel- I don't quite have the cervix thing down either honestly. I can check it just fine, but I sometimes get contradictory signs a lot of the times, so it's sometimes more confusing than helpful. But today is all SHOW so I'm definitely thinking ovulation so even though I'm driving myself waiting for AF or CD35 to take my provera. I think I'm going to let this play out and see if it is O and wait 2 weeks. (I'm crazy I know...but I'd rather go with it naturally) and worst case scenario is after 2 weeks there's nothing then I'll just start provera and then start clomid after. 

Still- I'm completely out of opks :/ 

glovities- If you are in the situation of questioning pain, then you should definitely call your doctor. The advice my doctors gave me with my cramping was if it was bad enough to have me curl up and stay in bed, to go to the ER. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## StillPraying

I have not but my sister has. Honestly if you feel you are in enough pain to go to the ER you should probably go ahead and go in. Or call the triage nurse.


----------



## Myshelsong

Why would you think you have an ectopic? Have they given you medication for it yet to help pass the embryo? If you have an ectopic and are in a lot of pain, go to the ER right now. Your tube could burst or be seriously damaged


----------



## glovities

Myshel- yes i got the injections if methatrexate last Friday and waiting to see if it took its course.


----------



## WishnandHopn

So sorry glovities...how are you feeling now?


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry glovities- so sorry you are going through this. 
I had a late loss, so don't really know what you are experiencing right now. If it is terribly painful I would go and see if there is anything wrong. Not sure how long it takes the injection to work.


----------



## darlingqueen

I am now questioning the ovulation thing UGH why is it so hard to read the body? I've just been cramping and cramping and cramping, like I'm on a baaaaad period, but no period and all tests negative. Usually O cramping is just a one day thing for me. CD34. To take provera or not? I hate this why can't I just cycle properly like a normal person. I think I'm going to start the provera today because even if this IS ovulation, it's a really late ovulation and would be a weaker egg which would have higher chance for MC again, and I think I'd feel better with a clomid cycle. my cycles were wonky when I was trying with my daughter, and when I started clomid they went to 27 day cycles ever time! So hopefully it'll do that again and I'll O properly. 

sorry for ranting. I am just so lost with all this and have no clue what is the best course of action.


----------



## Myshelsong

Darling, I would start taking the medication as The dr said to tomorrow. Maybe you are going to start af soon anyways this might push it along. 
Afm we got a positive at the appointment yesterday, but I am trying not to get excited. The number was very low I think for the days post transfer and we still have to get a doubling effect for tomorrow appointment then wait until we have an us ... so lots of waiting and hoping.
Keeps your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## darlingqueen

Yeah, okay starting provera tomorrow!! :D and fingers cross for you Myshel keep us posted!! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel are you still testing at home?


----------



## WishnandHopn

I have fingers and toes crossed for you Myshel!

Darling good plan to start the provera...hopefully your body cooperates and you can start clomid in a couple weeks!

I'm 8 dpo today so my wait is half over but the 2nd week also passes excruciatingly slowly for me. I'm trying to distract myself. I'm meeting up with a friend tonight and another on Sunday to see a movie, cross country skiing with DH on Saturday and then next week will be another busy one at work. Really really going to try not to test till AF is due next Friday.

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Myshelsong

It is positive, the beta jumped up nice and we are on our way! Hoping this will be my rainbow.


----------



## StillPraying

OMG MYSHEL I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU I'M ALL TEARY EYED NOW. I started a fall 2017 rainbows if you're interested:hugs: so hopefully for you! 

Wish good luck holding out testing! I hope the weekend stays busy for you!


----------



## Myshelsong

I love that still, I might join after a good ultrasound. Still kind of in a blur about this! Crying all day. Going to be a great weekend.


----------



## darlingqueen

That's so exciting Myshel! Congrats! :)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel I am so incredibly happy for you!!!


----------



## darlingqueen

hope everyone is having a good weekend. :)

I just took my 3rd provera pill. impatiently waiting to finish them so I can finally start my clomid cycle! haha waiting is so annoying! I'm playing Sims 4 and cross stitching hoping the next 4 days pass by fast :)


----------



## StillPraying

Darling i remember playing the original Sims computer games when I was a kid. Lol what day do you start clomid? 

How are you doing Wish?


----------



## Myshelsong

I feel like I want to be happy but I am terrified of an early mc 
I am spotting pretty regularly and I know this can be normal, but as we all know this might not be.

Darling, how many pills do you have left?

Thinking about you ladies.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hugs Myshel, I really hope the spotting is just the little bean burrowing in and getting cozy in there. 

I'm doing ok...10 dpo, not much going on. I'm reasonably calm, have had a really nice weekend and keeping busy sure helps to distract from the wait. I will not test until Friday. Repeat: I will not test until Friday!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel I felt that way at first, but then I decided that if it does end that way, I want to enjoy every second I have with this little bean. Did you spot in your last pregnancy?

Wish what dpo is Friday? I can never hold out. I'm weak lol.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hugs to you both...pregnancy after loss must be a rollercoaster of emotions.

Friday is 15 dpo for me, the day AF is due.


----------



## Myshelsong

Wish- have you cleared your house out of tests to avoid testing or do you have some left?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Mysh I have LOTS of hpts at home right now! Like 25 cheapies. It's not willpower keeping me from testing so much as a deep hatred of BFNs. I would like to stay in a 'maybe I'm pregnant' state of mind for as long as possible. Then if I get a BFN at 15 dpo, I will be prepared for AF and won't feel guilty about drowning my sorrows that night!

How are you today? Has the spotting eased up?


----------



## StillPraying

Wish I like your way of thinking. This last cycle I refused to test or do OPKs, I literally just went with it. and then I just had a feeling I was pregnant (Cried while watching a movie with my girls) and so I caved and tested. no idea what DPO I was though. Do you have any symptoms?

Myshel how is the spotting?


----------



## WishnandHopn

My breasts were sore from 8-10 dpo but that's normal for me. I didn't really have any significant symptoms before AF was due last time.


----------



## StillPraying

So you're 11dpo today?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Yup 11 dpo today...I will start to get the itch to test at 13 dpo I'm sure!


----------



## StillPraying

Idk how you hold out. I have zero will power lol


----------



## darlingqueen

hahaha good luck Wish! I can never hold out longer than 11dpo! 

Still- I am playing a legacy challenge on sims 4 and it's crazy fun, basically you start your sim out with NOTHING no house no money, and they have to make a family legacy in 10 generations. There's a detailed point system. It's fun ;) and also, I'm not sure when I start Clomid honestly, I am to call them the day AF shows and they will fax my script over to take it, but she didn't give me any details on it. I am assuming she'll have me take it CD3-7 because that seems to be the standard, but I won't know until I get them. How are you feeling? 


Just took provera pill #4, only 3 more pills and then I get to impatiently wait for AF hahah These 7 days are taking forever! haha


----------



## StillPraying

11dpo, I rarely make it past 7dpo :rofl:

Ugh Darling the waiting would make me insane! But the game sounds fun, hopefully it passes time for you.

AFM I'm okay just frustrated because my clinic put the referral for me to be seen at OBGYN last Weds, I get a call today saying they sent the referral back for missing information. It really annoyed me because I really want to make sure I get seen as early as possible, but maybe I'm overreacting.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Well the witch got me this morning. I'm bummed but not devastated...I guess I just expect it now. Going to try to a more relaxed approach for Feb and then we will do IUI in March as planned. 

Still, did you get things worked out with your ob/gyn referral? That is so annoying. When (if?) I get pregnant again, I'm going to self-refer to a midwife. They do first prenatal appointments around 7-8 weeks, whereas ob's here won't see you until 11-12 weeks. Hope you can get in soon.


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh so sorry Wish! :/ wishing you a nice relaxing February cycle :) 

I'm finished with my provera and I'm just impatiently waiting for AF. I was really hoping she'd show today but it doesn't look like it. I have already told dh that I just KNOW it'll show around 5pm Friday, because that's when the doc's office closes and I'll have to wait until monday, which would make it CD4....when I have to take it on CD3. I think I'm going to call them and ask if they can go ahead and fax the script. Just in case.


----------



## StillPraying

Ugh wish that sucks! I'm glad you have the IUI to look forward to. Have you done IUI before?

Darling that's so annoying! I don't see why they don't just give it to you beforehand?

AFM finally got a call from my OBGYN, and I have my first appointment on the 17th. I'm going to be requesting a midwife, but it doesn't actually matter because I will change Dr's when we move in July.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling, not that I advocate lying to your doctor, but you could always call on Friday and say AF started or that you're spotting or whatever so that you can be sure to get the script. 

Still I'm glad you got your appt date! Where are moving to? I hope nowhere cold...I am always envious of people who live in places with no real winter. 

We've never done IUI before, and it will be with injectable ovarian stimulation so I'm pretty nervous. I've never given myself injections before. The doc says it has about a 15% chance of success.


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi Ladies, 

I'm new here. I just came across this site a few days ago. I have a son who will be turning 3 this month and my husband and I started trying again when he was 1.5 yrs old. I had a miscarriage in January 2016 at 6.5 weeks and another in December 2016 at 6 weeks (I found out when I was 10 weeks and went for my first ultrasound that the baby was only measuring 6 weeks and there was no heartbeat). That miscarriage started after taking misprostol at 11.5 weeks and it was very traumatic! I actually gave birth and no one had warned me what was going to happen or what could come out. Everything kept growing except the baby so the placenta and sac came out whole. I never want to have that experience again. Nor do I want another miscarriage of any sort again. 

I was tired of waiting to test so I went on Monday and got bloodwork done to check my HCG levels and they were at 37! (I had one period on Jan 1 after my mc). I went again on Wednesday and my levels were at 109. 

I still have not told my husband. He had a hard time with the first loss so he closed himself off for this last pregnancy so when I lost that one I felt so alone. I don't know when to tell him. I'd love to wait until I know my chances of miscarrying are slim but then I think that's not really fair. Has anyone else kept their pregnancy from their SO for a while?

I went to my family Dr yesterday to get a prescription for progesterone suppositories (I've never been tested but wanted it for peace of mind) and they called to see what my husband recommended (he's a pharmacist) and he had no idea I was asking for it. I told him I was being proactive.


----------



## Meditteranean

I should mention that when I got my bloodwork done on Monday I was 9 dpo. Today I'm 13 at dpo. I didn't ovulate this month though until CD21 which is unheard of for me. I'm very regular at 27, 28 day cycles. I did OPK's for the first time in my life this cycle though and thankfully I did or I would have stopped TTC a week before! I recommend OPK's to everyone TTC


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Meditteranean! I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: I personally wouldn't keep it from your SO. I'd let him know, but then not push the subject. My SO was the same way after we lost our son, and this pregnancy he's been hesitant to talk about it. So I just don't push the subject and let him bring it up when he feels like it. That's why I love these forums, its amazing having other women to talk to who understand what you're going through. have you considered baby asprin? I'm currently on baby asprin because of mc history.

Wish I despise southern CA and the fact that it doesn't have seasons. its unbearably monotonous. We are moving to Virginia :happydance: 
15%? I thought it would be higher than that...I can totally understand being nervous. But you still have another cycle to try right?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome Medit, sorry to hear of your losses but congrats on being pregnant again! I could see maybe hiding it from my DH for a week at the most, just to make sure it wasn't a chemical or whatever, but no way would I be able to conceal it any longer. I truly hope this is your rainbow baby!

Still, wow Virginia is a long way from CA! That's exciting...you will have seasons, but not severe, horrible cold winters like we have up here. 

Yeah Feb will be a natural cycle since we'll be away on vacation from the 11th to the 20th. We're going to go visit my little brother in Alberta and spending 6 days in Banff!


----------



## StillPraying

My husband has been stationed there before, and it dropped below zero in the winter, but the snow doesn't get that high I guess. I'm from Oregon so I'm used to cold winters :) does it get super cold where you are? How exciting to visit your brother! I miss my brother :( lol


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks for your thoughts Stillpraying and wishnandhopn . Congrats to you as well Stillpraying! I guess I didn't read far enough back to where you got your BFP! How far along are you? Did your Doctor recommend baby aspirin or did you have reasons to take them? I've read about a lot of people taking baby aspirin and I've thought about it. I'm scared not to do anything but scared to take anything I may not need too. Im torn.


----------



## WishnandHopn

I know, I'm pretty excited to see him! He's a police officer so I will probably get to see him in uniform, bullet proof vest and all. He's 9 years younger than me...weird to see my my baby bro is all grown up!

This morning it felt like -20C...so yeah pretty cold! I'm supposed to be a tough Canadian, but I truly hate being cold! My DH is a skier and he just loves winter so he gets me out of the house. If it was up to me I'd hibernate.


----------



## StillPraying

My Dr advised it my last pregnancy, but unfortunately I didn't get it until I was 12 weeks, and I lost my son at 15. My Dr told me that if anything it couldn't hurt me. 
I'm 5 weeks 4days now. What about you?


----------



## StillPraying

Wish mad respect for police officers :) I'm always cold so I hear you. It gets that cold in VA where we are moving! The coldest it gets here in socal is like 45 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Meditteranean

Still praying had you had any testing done after any of your miscarriages? Did you go full term with your first and would you have likely went full term with your other daughter if not for the preeclampsia? 
My SIL has a blood clotting disorder and she had a premie (7.5 months), and two miscarriages. She was told she'd either have a miscarriage, a premie or a mentally handicapped child if she didn't take the aspirin and a shot in her stomach daily. I wish I knew whether it would benefit me or not. Maybe I'll start. 
I started with a naturopath taking herbs and acupuncture. Now the progesterone. I needed to do something differently. 

By my LMP I'm 4 weeks 6 days but I didn't ovulate until day 21 so I'll be a week behind that at 3 weeks 6 days 

I am jealous of your nice weather in California. I'd love summer all year round. I'm in Northern-southern Ontario and its very cold here! Can get to -40 celcius although that's rare.


----------



## StillPraying

I only had testing after my last loss. They drew panels and panels of blood and i was tested for every thing. Everything with me came back clear so they think his loss was either early preeclampsia, or some kind of heart defect/spinabifida/chromosomal. We chose not to test him. I was too heartbroken at the time to stomach the thought of them cutting into him. Dd2 I would have been fine if not for the preeclampsia.


----------



## Meditteranean

Stillpraying I can completely understand the reason for not testing your son. That is a hard decision to make. Do you have your first scan booked yet? I go in at 9+ weeks on March. 10th. Have you got your HCG levels checked? I think in the states it's more of a common practice when you're first pregnant. In Canada it's not part of the typical pregnancy workup. I asked for it because I was worried after my first mc. 

Do you have any symptoms? I don't really have any other than insomnia, eating more frequently and I'm more emotional. My boobs aren't sore and I don't have an nausea but I never did have nausea before either.


----------



## StillPraying

Ladies i know this is a ttc thread, not a pregnancy thread. I also understand that because we have all suffered losses here, it's painful to hear about others pregnancies. So I intend to stay here to support all of you to getting your bfps but I'll be refraining from pregnancy talk.

Mediterranean I started a Fall 2017 rainbow thread in pregnancy after a loss if you'd like to join.


----------



## darlingqueen

hi ladies, stopping in real quick to write that I started spotting tonight so I think the witch is FINALLY rearing her ugly head ;) Ok for terms of Clomid, do I count CD1 as when I start spotting, or does it only count as CD1 when it's an actual (red) flow?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling yay for spotting! I would count CD1 as the first day of full red flow. Which cycle day are you supposed to start it?

Still, I am super happy for you and really do like hearing about rainbow pregnancy success stories...but I do appreciate your sensitivity about limiting pregnancy talk amongst those of us who would "give our right arm to be pregnant again" :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

My doctors office wanted me to call in day one of spotting for clomid cycle. Their thoughts were your body is starting to cycle and can take a few days but follicles might be growing. I guess it depends on how you spot, but I would call and let them know and they can tell you what to do.

Afm we lost the pregnancy pretty fast, only a few days after we got a positive from the doctors office. It was horrible as it happened on Blue's due date, so this week has been just freaking crazy emotional. I don't know how long this bleed will be, but hopefully will be over soon. This freaking sucks.


----------



## Myshelsong

Is everyone on here Canadian??
I am just outside of Hamilton Ontario, but lived in Edmonton for about 7 years.

Where are you guys from?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel I am so very sorry you're going through this, and for it to happen on your due date, well it's so cruel and unfair and it just makes me so mad at the universe. I hope the bleeding is over soon, although I know the emotional pain will take much longer to heal than the physical. 

I'm in Ottawa. It's snowing and pretty here today...think we'll go for a cross country ski after lunch.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm in the United States:) 

Myshel :hugs: I wish I had the right words to comfort you. This sucks so bad and is so very unfair. I hope the bleeding doesn't last long. 

Darling glad she finally showed so you can get started with clomid!

Wish I just know how it feels and how hard it is. I want to stay and support you guys, not make anyone feel worse or "pour salt in the wound" so to speak. What CD are you on? 

It's superbowl Sunday here....I'm only excited for the food haha


----------



## darlingqueen

So very sorry Myshel that really sucks :/ Hopefully the bleed doesn't take long 

I'm confused now, I seriously only had one incident of spotting (one brown wipe) and now nothing. Ugh my body hates me. Should I call about that tomorrow or just wait a couple more days and see if she shows?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling when did you finish the provera? How long did they say it should take for AF to start afterwards?

I'm CD5 today...AF is pretty much done. Now I just have to get through 5 more days of work till we're on vacation!


----------



## Myshelsong

I am only lightly spotting now but it is still red, I just want it gone. 
I want an appointment with my doctor so we can talk about the next FET!! I am being so impatient right now. Had a good crying weekend with hubs, which was nice. We are both still just all over the place but we finally got into the babies room and had a good cry. This is the first time we went in since the loss in September.

Darling, because it is a forced period with medication it might take a few days to start. I would call the doctors and see if they say the same thing.

Wishing, where are you going on vacation?

Omg I thought I loved lady gaga before, but it is an official crush now. She did an amazing job during the half time yesterday!


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm an american living in Canada in ontario to my Canadian husband. Haven't been on for a while because I've just been trying to relax and focus on destressing and just enjoying my time with hubby. I had really short cycle last moth (26 days and I'm normally 32) and I think I ovulated early again so I'm in the TWW again now.

Hope you are are having a good wait and hopeful time with symptoms.


----------



## Meditteranean

CanadianMoose I'm also in Ontario. Where about s are you? What CD are you now?


----------



## darlingqueen

I'm in the US, east coast. 

Called my doctor's office today and the nurse said if AF doesn't show by Wednesday to call back up. I'm starting to get a little freaked out that something is wrong with me even more than just my PCOS. I've been REALLY REALLY crampy all month, it started around what I thought was my ovulation but just stayed around, I have crampy episodes every day. I guess I could just have a nasty cyst that's causing trouble but I'm just tired of all the trouble!! Why does everything have to go wrong, especially when I was just about to start clomid?! I'm just hoping that maybe they will do some testing to see why I have YET to go back to normal since the MC.


----------



## StillPraying

Hopefully AF just shows and you can start your clomid, the waiting is just the worst! But I hope if they need to do more testing they can do it ASAP and solve it.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Meditteranean said:


> CanadianMoose I'm also in Ontario. Where about s are you? What CD are you now?

Windsor, and not quit sure I'm thinking maybe 4 to 5 but I just had a rush of lotion-like cm and I'm feeling stretched and full in the uterus. so...fingers crossed!


----------



## KamiAnn

May I join this thread ladies? I was here as another user then for some reason I got locked out of my account and can't log back in or recover my password. I was Sweetmama26 before this. This is my fourth round of clomid.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still- Thanks! I'm hoping something will happen. I am just tired of being in limbo. :(

Kamiann- Hi welcome :) 4th round of clomid, that's exciting, what dose are you taking and what CDs? I'm SUPPOSED to be starting my first round this month, but I am, I think, day 6 after my last provera, and still no AF. So, I don't know my plans anymore. haha


----------



## StillPraying

Limbo is the worst because time drags and you can't even start anything or be working towards a goal. Any sign of AF?

Welcome Kamiann!


----------



## darlingqueen

Limbo is the worst. I got some pinkish tinged cm but then nothing. Even bdded to try and see if that would bring it on and nothing. Just keep hoping I'll wake up in the morning to af. Such a weird wish lol ttc makes you do and need crazy things lol.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome Kami!

Darling, still no AF? Here's a crazy thought...when's the last time you did a hpt?


----------



## CanadianMoose

woke up this morning with a really bad sore throat, and the full feeling in my uterus is gone. also pretty dry and not having to pee as much anymore. I think if I had it I lost it again. I don't know we'll see, not very hopeful atm.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, so we are going to take a month and decide when to FET again. Maybe next cycle, maybe the one in April. Hoping this month flies by and I can keep working on getting healthier while we think about our options.

Canadian, you are only 6day post ovulation by your estimates, so I don't think you are out and any symptoms at this point wouldn't be pregnancy related yet anyways. Fingers crossed for you this month!

Darling - Has af started yet?


----------



## darlingqueen

AF CAME!!!!! I woke up to it! Wahoo! bahaha Never been so happy to see her- Calling in to get my clomid now! :) 

Myshel I hope you are able to do FET again soon! As for being healthier, you should try 21 day fix, it is the perfect amount of food and exercise without feeling deprived or overworked. :) I think I'm going to do it again this month too. :)


----------



## CanadianMoose

grats darling! hope to see you back in a few weeks and get your BFP, now sneezing and dizzy and really feeling sick, still have the lotion-like discharge but it's staying up high. I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## KamiAnn

darlingqueen said:


> Still- Thanks! I'm hoping something will happen. I am just tired of being in limbo. :(
> 
> Kamiann- Hi welcome :) 4th round of clomid, that's exciting, what dose are you taking and what CDs? I'm SUPPOSED to be starting my first round this month, but I am, I think, day 6 after my last provera, and still no AF. So, I don't know my plans anymore. haha


CD 5-9 I'm only on 50mg but if the clomid doesn't work this round they plan to up it to 100mg but I'm really hoping for this cycle


----------



## darlingqueen

Kamiann- Oh gotcha well wishing you loads of luck and baby dust this cycle! My script was faxed in today and I am also set for CD 5-9 at 50mg. :) I am excited to start the script!


----------



## StillPraying

Darling yay for AF finally showing! Exciting finally starting the clomid!

Kami I hope they don't have to up your dose. That doesn't sound fun.

Canadian I hope you aren't getting sick, that sucks.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck darling, so excited for you! Are you going to be monitored this cycle?

Kami - hope this cycle works for you. I had one cycle low femera and then second cycle higher femera. It is really a game of figuring out what your body needs, if you have to change it isn't that big of a deal I don't think.

I am thinking either weight watchers or the 21 day diet. I have heard good things about both. I am trying to increase both veggies and fruit, cut out most sugars and minimal grains and carbs and see what happens before I start something more specific. If anyone has tried either I would love some pointers!


----------



## KamiAnn

darlingqueen said:


> Kamiann- Oh gotcha well wishing you loads of luck and baby dust this cycle! My script was faxed in today and I am also set for CD 5-9 at 50mg. :) I am excited to start the script!

I hope the clomid works for you, I've been told that 5-9 is the best days to do clomid because they produce the biggest and most mature eggs, I don't know how true that is but I'm hoping that it's correct lol. I'm also not so secretly hoping for twins. 



StillPraying said:


> Darling yay for AF finally showing! Exciting finally starting the clomid!
> 
> Kami I hope they don't have to up your dose. That doesn't sound fun.
> 
> Canadian I hope you aren't getting sick, that sucks.

After 4 cycles on clomid I'm ok with upping the dose if need be really, anything that will get me a baby, and I'm don't really experience side affects of it.



Myshelsong said:


> Good luck darling, so excited for you! Are you going to be monitored this cycle?
> 
> Kami - hope this cycle works for you. I had one cycle low femera and then second cycle higher femera. It is really a game of figuring out what your body needs, if you have to change it isn't that big of a deal I don't think.
> 
> I am thinking either weight watchers or the 21 day diet. I have heard good things about both. I am trying to increase both veggies and fruit, cut out most sugars and minimal grains and carbs and see what happens before I start something more specific. If anyone has tried either I would love some pointers!


Did you find the Femera worked? 

AFM: I had 14 vials of blood taken because my OB/GYN ordered a bunch of tests to see what's going on with my fertility issues and looking at all possible things, I'm actually really glad she's being so thorough.


----------



## Myshelsong

Don't forget to get hubs checked as well. We found out we had male factor DNA fragmentation issues after years of testing on me. I really like femera, it didn't mess with my lining and my side effects were minimal. I didn't get a lot of additional follicles, just two or three, but it did make me ovulate earlier than usual.

Afm we decided that we are going to try naturally this month while we decide on FET for next cycle or the next one. This makes me feel a bit better, even though the chances are about 0% naturally. Not sure when I will ovulate though, does anyone know when you ovulate after an early loss???


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel after my 8 week loss I ovulated about a week after the bleeding had completely stopped. I did opks everyday to figure it out lol


----------



## CanadianMoose

for anyone who wants to know I did end up getting very sick, bad cold to the point I had high fever and severely sick. Probably ruined any chance of having a successful implantation right? I mean I know that the body lowers immunity for implantation but if your actually sick the body expels it right? I'm doing much better now but still have runny nose and soreish throat, and a headache and throbbing. but I don't feel any symptoms of pregnancy, like the sore boobs or the nausea or anything. did have metallic blood taste in my mouth yesterday though...


----------



## StillPraying

Canadian I've never heard of a cold/flu interfering with implantation. I've heard of it delaying or preventing ovulation, but not implantation.


----------



## KamiAnn

Myshelsong said:


> Don't forget to get hubs checked as well. We found out we had male factor DNA fragmentation issues after years of testing on me. I really like femera, it didn't mess with my lining and my side effects were minimal. I didn't get a lot of additional follicles, just two or three, but it did make me ovulate earlier than usual.
> 
> Afm we decided that we are going to try naturally this month while we decide on FET for next cycle or the next one. This makes me feel a bit better, even though the chances are about 0% naturally. Not sure when I will ovulate though, does anyone know when you ovulate after an early loss???


She's testing him as well, SA first and then she'll likely do bloodwork as well.


----------



## Myshelsong

I have heard of a high fever and an actual viral flu will impede pregnancy, so I guess it depends if you have the actual flu that is going around, I hope not it lasts like three weeks! My sister and her kids got it this year it was awful, hardly able to do anything for the first full week. If it is a cold instead it shouldn't make any difference to implantation.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks ladies , I'm pretty sure I have good chances then this time because I had a ton of EWCM and we did it at the right time. I also chilled out for a few minutes after wards to let everything settle ya know? pretty sure it's just a cold but all the coughing, sneezing and ickyness has me worried ya know?


----------



## StillPraying

FX for you Canadian!


----------



## CanadianMoose

tested today and I could have sworn I had a faint shadow...but I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. I'll wait another day before I test again.

here's a picture is you all want to see but I'm sure you won't be able to see anything. But you're welcome to squint with me :D


----------



## StillPraying

Canadian I cant see anything, but the light is kinda washing it out. How many dpo are you?


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm around 6 to 7 dpo so I knew I would have almost nothing...I'm pretty sure if I implanted it would be yesterday cause I had the pain for like a good couple of minutes multiple times in the day. but then it could be due to the coughing and my muscles are tired, so who knows.


----------



## KamiAnn

Canadian I don't see anything either but it looks washed out to me and I'm bad at seeing lines, I hope if it is positive you get a clearer picture later in the cycle. 

AFM: I'm going to test again tomorrow. I tested on CD 9 and it was a BFN so I thought I'd wait a few days to be safe.


----------



## CanadianMoose

8DPO and I still am a bit sick, but I'm not holding out much hope right now. I'm not having any cm or sign/symptoms. I think I didn't luck out this cycle. Took another test 5 am and nothing. thinking I'm just gonna try and focus on getting better and taking care of hubs that just turned sick now.


----------



## darlingqueen

goood luck girls! When I got pregnant with #2 on clomid, I tested on AF day and it was negative and then I was 5 days late when I realized I still didn't get AF and tested again and got a positive, so don't give up hope! 

Today is Clomid day 1 Eeeeeek! :) AF is still here, although it's pretty much gone, so I'm looking forward to bdding like crazy this month (bahahaha) that's the part where you actually feel productive in this ttc craziness.


----------



## CanadianMoose

darlingqueen said:


> goood luck girls! When I got pregnant with #2 on clomid, I tested on AF day and it was negative and then I was 5 days late when I realized I still didn't get AF and tested again and got a positive, so don't give up hope!
> 
> Today is Clomid day 1 Eeeeeek! :) AF is still here, although it's pretty much gone, so I'm looking forward to bdding like crazy this month (bahahaha) that's the part where you actually feel productive in this ttc craziness.

Productive and the only really satisfyingly good. Is it just me or does sex during ovulation feel soooo much better? have fun darling and remember don't stress about it just enjoy!


----------



## Shotgunrider

I am so sorry about you loss. I truly believe that everything happens for a reason even though it gets hard sometimes. I have a one year old and we lost our second baby at 5 weeks on January 1 of this year. I am hesitant about trying again. I defiantly need support and encouragement.


----------



## darlingqueen

thanks Canadianmoose ;) heheh


Hi shotgunrider, hate that you have to join the group but welcome :) This group is definitely a very supportive community, I understand the hesitation. Have you considered a NTNP method until you feel more ready to try?


----------



## KamiAnn

Darling I hope this is your cycle.

AFM I took another test yesterday at 12 DPO and it was BFN but I feel sick to my stomach all day every day. However my temps are sitting around 98.6 so that's a little disheartening.


----------



## Myshelsong

Both times I got positives I did not get the temp spike everyone seems to get. I think it depends on you body, so don't get too down about temps.

So I think we are going to try naturally this month, maybe starting around Vday, which will be 14 days after the start of the MC we had this month. Still talking with DH about trying another FET next cycle or waiting for another month. Looks like he might have to take a work trip so we might have to plan around this trip he will be taking.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome shotgun rider :flower:

Canadian when is AF due for you?

Darling how is the clomid so far? Are you close to O soon?

Myshel trying natural for a cycle will probably be good for both of you, kind of take a deep breathe and have some fun :)


----------



## darlingqueen

Still -Day 2 of clomid done! I've read o usually happens 5-9 days after comid but I'm not sure if that's always the case. So not in fertile window yet but we fit in a practice session today lol plan is to bd every other day until window then everyday during and then back to every other day until af or bfp....just in case I got O wrong lol 
.....I'm going to be tired this month lol


----------



## KamiAnn

Darling I took Clomid days 5-9 and I O'd on day 15 so that falls in the 5-9 days after clomid idea, I'd have to agree with it. 

Myshel - I also think a natural cycle might be more relaxing for you.

AFM: My temp dropped below cover so I'm officially out this month which is super frustrating.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Um not quite sure when AF is due, I think I O'ed early this month again. some time this weekend or something who knows. but V day with be 10 DPO and I'm not getting much on my 25 HCG level cheapies. So I think I'm just gonna wait till the weekend and see what happens. I'll let you know if anything changes but I don't have much hope for anything this month.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Well AF is due tomorrow and Hubby and I had sexy times to try and see if it would trigger or anything. While doing it was super weird for me, I was semi dry but there was no pain, which usually near my monthly I'm super sensitive and it ends up hurting so bad. I bled a little but I think that was cause we ended up getting a bit raw due to no lube and I felt almost no pleasure/pain it was weird just high muted sensations. Hubby saw it was weird for him as it was really tight and he felt like he was hitting my cervix (which is low and soft.)

I haven't been having really any cramps or feeling icky like I usually do when AF is about to arrive, and I have 2 FRER's that's I'm saving for this weekend if she's a no show. Woke up with muscle pain under my breasts and they are full but same size not "swollen" like usual right before period. I'm not sure what's going on but if I am pregnant I don't follow the rules that other women apparently do (super wet, sore breasts, cramping.) so here's to crossing fingers and that it will stick if so.

Hope the rest of you are doing well and have an exciting V day week.


----------



## Myshelsong

I had no extra wetness with my first pregnancy, so I don't think that is the same for everyone.

So start of sex week is now. Work has been crazy for hubs so he is just not in the mood which is annoying, will have to be extra nice when he gets home to get at least a shot in hahaha.
Still haven't decided if we will do FET next month or not, so torn but now it is because hubs might have to go to New found land for work for a week, and he really wants to be here for the transfer. So annoying, I wish we knew what was happening.


----------



## darlingqueen

Canadianmoose- well wishing you luck! :) 


- what must that be like? haha my husband pests for sexytime all the time, I'm the one that isn't in the mood that often, but with TTC I have to force myself to be in the mood enough to get a deposit  I was scheduling our BDing times so that we got all the bases covered and we usually do every other day up until what I predict to be my fertile window, and then we do it every day during the fertile window, and then afterward we go back to every other day but with clomid I'm a little confused when the window starts, so I was talking with him about it and he goes, well we can just do it every day!! bahaha 

AFM- Clomid is finished and I've discovered a LOVELY side effect that I don't remember getting last time I took it. I'm getting crazy vaginal itchiness/burning. I went out and bought mucinex because I read that clomid dries you out, and that could be why I'm itchy/dry and that mucinex helps thin out your CM. We'll see!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck with the mucinex. I had some good luck with it, I also bought pre seed, which is fantastic!


----------



## KamiAnn

Good luck CanadianMoose, wow there is quite a few of us Canadian girls on this board, my usual boards have girls mostly from the UK lol.

AFM: CD 3 and my AF is nearly gone so now it's going to be clomid for cycle day 5-9 and BDing frequently.


----------



## CanadianMoose

AF day and nothing yet, gonna probably test tomorrow with and FRER If I get nothing. Still no usual signs of monthly. Have lots of gas though, but boobs don't hurt anymore.


----------



## StillPraying

FX for you Canadian!


----------



## CanadianMoose

No AF and hubs says he wants to wait till maybe Monday or something due to sometimes I am a few days late. But she was a no show today, and had seemingly creamy milky cm today but no cramps and still full breasts with slight twinges now. I still feel out but I pretty calm and relaxed. Gonna get some sleep tonight and wait out the weekend. Gl ladies


----------



## StillPraying

Fx she doesnt show! Are your cycles irregular?


----------



## CanadianMoose

No they are usually spot on unless I conceived and it has issues planting or w/e then I tend to be a bit late. Last time I implanted and mc I was a week late. Tested this morning with an FRER but I was heavily diluted, I saw a shadow but it looks like either and evap or indent. I'm starting to have lots of cm now but strange thing is it's creamyish not clear and watery. Having the pre AF cramps though just starting to kick in, so I probably will be spotting in a day or two. I think I'm gonna try and see someone about what's going on with me. I think it's time to see what needs to be fixed, before I lose all hope and desire to even try.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Still nothing and a BFN on FRER today in the morning, although it looked like it was diluted and was alot of fluid still... Ended up going to a sushi place and having sake to ease the pain of another wasted cycle. I think this up coming week I'll try to seek out help or at least a check up from the doctors or something. Wishing the rest of you ladies better luck this month.


----------



## StillPraying

I hope you can get an appointment and some answers Canadian :hugs:


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ty nothing much to add, had a bit of brown blood mixed in with cm today after dinner, but still nothing heavy or heavy cramping. Just gonna relax and I'll update you all if anything happens.


----------



## glovities

I'm in a waiting stage. I had some right side abdomenol pain and had an hcg draw which came back at 8. Now i have to wait to get it drawn again in a few days. I dont feel very hopeful with such a low number but ive just missed my period today so idk. Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## StillPraying

I've never gotten blood draws until after a missed period so I'm really not sure. How many days before AF was due was your blood draw? Fx for you!


----------



## glovities

I dont really know because I had an ectopic pregnancy on Jan 20 was treated woth methatrexate.


----------



## StillPraying

Did they test your levels or did you test until you got a negative? They usually tell you to count the 1st day of bleeding as CD1.


----------



## CanadianMoose

AF arrived this morning waiting for next month. Have a great 9 months and hopefully healthy pregnancy everyone else :)


----------



## StillPraying

So sorry Canadian :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Canadian. Big hugs.

So in the tww now, not sure when af is going to be arriving tbh since we mc on the 31 and the doctors office wanted me on progesterone until my numbers fell just in case the bleeding was something else... so who knows. If it comes at the normal time will be here before the 30th. Then I think we are going to do FET .... but really depends on if hubs will be here as he has a work trip coming up that month. Ugh, I hate being in the in between stage so much.


----------



## StillPraying

The waiting stages just suck. Waiting to O. Waiting to test. Waiting for AF. Waiting to try again. It's a vicious cycle. When will your DH know if he's going to be going away? Not being sure of a plan is so frustrating! Will you be transferring just one embryo again?


----------



## darlingqueen

I agree waiting does suck! thought I'd pop in and see how you all are doing :) 

On CD13 and Clomid is kicking my ass, that's for sure. Both of my ovaries hurt so much, I'm pretty sure that means I am about to ovulate.. I really wish I were being monitored with the cycle, but it's okay since at least I am getting a 21 day blood draw next Wednesday :)


----------



## StillPraying

Is the blood draw for HCG?


----------



## darlingqueen

No progesterone.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I see. Is that to see if you need progesterone supplements?


----------



## darlingqueen

No, it's to check to make sure I indeed ovulated. If the results are low, then they usually up the dose the next cycle. Although my last time on clomid it took 3 cycles, and all 3 cycles my progesterone tests were low and they had told me all three times that I didn't ovulate that cycle. (obviously they were at least wrong with that last cycle since I got pregnant that cycle...) but they DIDN'T increase my dose which I thought was a little weird.


----------



## StillPraying

Do they wait a certain number of cycles before upping the dose maybe? That's odd they would say you didnt o....maybe your body takes less progestrone to o than the average woman? Sorry I'm not very knowledgeable on clomid. Lol


----------



## Myshelsong

So weird they don't monitor you! 
Good luck though I found I had pains when I ovulated on Femara with multiple follicles. Fingers crossed this one is for you!


----------



## darlingqueen

Well since my doctor said I can only do 3 cycles at a time on Clomid, I hope she'd up my dose if this one shows lower #s. But for how much my ovaries hurt I'm thinking I got a good O in! and Myshel, that's awesome, I hope that's the case here. I'll just say that if I don't get it this cycle it won't be from lack of trying! haha I pushed through the pain to make sure we got our bding in!


----------



## StillPraying

Darling sorry its so ouchy for you but fx you only need this one cycle!


----------



## KamiAnn

Darling, sorry to hear your Clomid cycle isn't very fun for you. Hope the O pain calms down soon.

AFM: CD7 here and my 3rd Clomid day. I'm really feeling the side effects today though holy.


----------



## darlingqueen

Pain is still going strong. Actually stronger. I am starting to wonder if I need to call my doctor about it, I dunno if you can get OHSS with low dose clomid, but it's starting to make me question. I'm getting nauseated from the pain. bleh. I think I'll give my doctor a ring and see what they say


----------



## StillPraying

If its extremely painful definitely call to be on the safe side!


----------



## Myshelsong

I would call just to make sure it isn't a cyst. Good luck Hun, hope it is nothing and you are just feeling overly sensitive.


----------



## darlingqueen

Pain subsided. I did call yesterday and they said it's likely just a strong ovulation that I'm not used to. Now I think so because it's not been an issue today. :)


----------



## StillPraying

That's great! Did you get a lot of BD in?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Yay for strong ovulation darling! 

I'm planning to do IUI with injectibles in March so I'm pretty nervous about what those side effects might be like. I'm supposed to avoid strenuous exercise during stimulation because of the risk of "ovarian torsion". Sounds like torture!


----------



## darlingqueen

Still, yes we probably got in 6-7 bds from cd7 on until today (cd16) so bases should be converted but we'll be being every other day from now until 21 day check just to be safe hehe


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish that's exciting! Hope you a successful cycle! Are injectables insurance approved or do you have to pay out of pocket. I'm looking ahead if clomid doesn't work and was curious.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish ovarian torsion does not sound fun:nope: but so exciting that you have a plan!

Darling it does sound like your bases are covered! When is AF due?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling the injectibles are really expensive here, but my insurance through work should cover 80% and DH's should cover the balance. The IUI itself is covered by provincial health insurance but we will have to pay out of pocket for the sperm wash - $800!


----------



## Myshelsong

Wishin that is great insurance. Mine only covered up to a few thousand in total for my injections and it ran out before we did IVF so I had to cover all that since we used all the stupid coverage on the IUI's. So annoying, I wish we didn't do so many IUI's in hind site.

Ok so we have decided we are doing FET this next cycle just hope my af comes at a normal time and not late. 

Darlin - sounds promising with ovulation and timed bd, hope this is your month!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish that's good your insurance is covering the majority of it!

Myshel that's so exciting! When is AF supposed to come?


----------



## darlingqueen

That's awesome wish. .except for the $800 sperm wash!

Still I think it's due the 7th? That's cd28 which would line up with when I believe i o'd. So tww is now in session and I'm already antsy. :p


----------



## Myshelsong

If af arrives on time should be here by march 2nd I think

The tww is the worst, I hate all this waiting all the time. It is like I am living in increments!

Going to the inlaws tomorrow for their bday. They are actually born on the same day so nice to be able to do a cake and presents all at once. Hun said he is going to make a cake ... but we will see about that haha


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel it is definitely a bizarro world of living life in two week increments! I am also expecting AF around March 2. I hope it all works out so you can do the FET!

Darling, I have my Fx for you! When are you going for your progesterone test?

I think I'm 12 dpo...I want to wait out the witch but I will probably cave and test tomorrow or the next day. I called my insurance company to make sure the drugs were covered, and they are at 80% of "reasonable and customary charges", no maximum. Of course I'd rather get a BFP, but the thought of calling in my CD1 to start the IUI cycle is equal parts exciting and scary to me!


----------



## StillPraying

How does the IUI work? How exciting to be moving forward!


----------



## darlingqueen

Fx'd for you too wish!! My progesterone test is on Wednesday. I think I'm somewhere around 7-8 dpo currently and impatiently waiting to test lol! I have no tests in the house so that's probably good lol ;)


----------



## WishnandHopn

StillPraying said:


> How does the IUI work? How exciting to be moving forward!

It is exciting! And scary. They'll have me come in on day 3 for ultrasound and bloodwork and I will start the Gonal-F injections that evening, continuing for 8-12 days with ultrasound and blood monitoring every couple days. Once the follicles are big enough, they will tell me when to do the trigger shot (to induce ovulation) and the IUI will be done about 36 hours later.


----------



## StillPraying

Wow that's pretty crazy! Does it have a pretty high success rate?


----------



## WishnandHopn

It has about a 20% success rate...which is a bit underwhelming but still gives us a better chance than trying naturally. It took us 7 months to conceive the first time and now it's been 6 months since my loss. We're older (38 and 39) so we can't afford to wait around for Mother Nature to work her magic!


----------



## StillPraying

Well hopefully it does the trick for you! At least you are trying something different :)


----------



## Myshelsong

That's how our IUI was done wishing! How many are you guys going to do before IVF if this one is not successful? 
Our clinic suggested 4, but that is because the first two I had a different drug regime and only got one follicle and hubs numbers were stupid low. So we mixed some stuff up and did another two. Then did another two ... we are crazy.

I hope this is the one for you guys!

Darling, go get some cheap tests! When are you planning on testing?

I am waiting for af right now, although we did try naturally I have no idea when I ovulated so not very likely at all. Hoping she comes in the next few days so we can start this FET!!

Where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## StillPraying

I hate not knowing when AF is going to show! I'm sure you're super ready to get this next FET started. How soon after AF do you start the process?


----------



## Myshelsong

Day three is baseline and then estrogen will be started for ten days. Another ultrasound and bloodwork done and hopefully progesterone will start. Five days after i start progesterone is the FET!!! Ahhhh
Last time the FET was on cd20.


----------



## StillPraying

That's so exciting myshel! When do you think AF will show?


----------



## WishnandHopn

The plan is to do 2 IUIs in March and May, take the summer off and then maybe one more in the fall. We have been on the waiting list for funded IVF since October, and it's about a 12-14 month wait so expecting our names to come up around Nov-Dec. Gah I really hope I'm pregnant again before my birthday in November! Or else my birthday present will be intracytoplasmic sperm injection :dohh:


----------



## StillPraying

Wish that just sounds like an awkward present lol


----------



## WishnandHopn

Haha very awkward! How do you wrap that?

I had BFNs yesterday and today...I'm CD28, around 14 dpo. I'm on witch watch...she should be here any time now.

Mysh any sign of AF? I'm excited for you for your FET!


----------



## Myshelsong

Ask the doctor doing it to wear a bow hahaha

I am sitting around waiting for af. Should be here any day, boobs are feeling like they are ready for af so just a waiting game. Which I hate but feeling positive. Last FET was so stressful needing to be pregnant by Blues due date of January 31, so this time I am just hoping it works. It isn't a timeline need.


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel glad to hear you're feeling less stressed this time :hugs:


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi girls! Wish and myshel hopefully AF doesn't show for you and you get your BFPs!

I'm on CD22- had my blood draw today for progesterone (I guess one day doesn't do a difference with results?) and just waiting for results.

I think I'm somewhere around 8-10dpo (I had 4 days of cramping for O so it's hard to pinpoint where it happened) I should just assume the middle and say 9dpo haha but I'm surprisingly very excited about this cycle. Only cycle this TTC session where I've been optimistic! I have a good feeling about it, but I also know that if it DOESN'T go it's going to crush me, so I'm TRYING to reel myself in. But, anyways my breasts are very firm since yesterday and I'm pretty excited because that's always been my pregnancy sign, but we'll see! I don't even know when to test because I don't have my DPO nailed down, and I'm afraid to test way too soon because I just don't want to see a negative! when would you ladies suggest?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling, my fingers are crossed for you! Hope the progesterone result comes back nice and high! I really hate BFNs so I rarely test before 13 dpo. Can you hold out till the weekend?

Myshel, I can relate to the stressful feeling of needing to be pregnant before your due date. This upcoming cycle is my last chance to get pregnant before my due date (April 3). 

I started spotting so should have full flow overnight or by tomorrow. Calling in to report my day 1 tomorrow...eek!


----------



## darlingqueen

that's a good plan. waiting until Sunday! that'd put me at 12-14 dpo, so that'd be a good starting point haha and oh I understand the due date stress too, that's why it shocked me how calm and excited I am this cycle because my due date was April 7th and that's coming up pretty soon... are you going to do anything on that day?


----------



## StillPraying

Wish April 3 is my birthday :hugs:

Darling Id assume your an earlier DPO for testing purposes. Keeping my fx for you!


----------



## darlingqueen

CD25 I caved and tested today. Bfn. but according to my app it says I'm only 10dpo today, so I'm still holding out hope because my breasts are huge and firm, and SORE, and my bbt is still elevated but I just hated seeing that negative because it's put a little damper on my happy positive mood. Also doesn't help that my dr. office didn't have my test results on friday, so now I have to wait a whole weekend to hear what my progesterone levels were. I HATE WAITNG FOR EVERYTHING hahaha


----------



## StillPraying

TTC is very much centered on waiting and more waiting isn't it? Sorry for a bfn but you're not out yet!


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks :) now I'm trying to decide on testing tomorrow or waiting a few days....decisions lol


----------



## darlingqueen

How are you doing still?


----------



## StillPraying

I'm okay, my first appointment is this Friday so just waiting for that rather anxiously.


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh gotcha that's exciting and I'm sure very nerve wrecking too. Wishing you a happy appointment!


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah ultrasounds make me nervous :nope:

When is AF due for you? Does the Clomid change it at all?


----------



## darlingqueen

Yeah ultrasounds will never be the same after a loss
Umm I am assuming 28 day cycle since last time I was on clomid my cycles were 28 the first time, 27 the second and then bfp the third.


----------



## StillPraying

What CD are you on now?


----------



## darlingqueen

Cd25. So roughly 3 more days until af.


----------



## StillPraying

Oooo getting close!! Will you be testing in the AM?


----------



## darlingqueen

Yes I've decided I'll test tomorrow and if it's negative tomorrow I'm going to wait until Tuesday. :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I ok to join on here? 

I had my third loss on February 13th, awaiting my referral at the recurrent miscarriage clinic


----------



## darlingqueen

hi wanting- so sorry for your losses that has to be really rough, but glad you are finally able to see a specialist, keep us posted!


AFM- CD27, negative tests still. My breasts are still firm and sore, but now I'm just thinking it's impending period even though it's never happened for that before. My doctor's office finally called me with my progesterone results. They said you need an 8 or higher for ovulation and I got an 8.5, so yay? I'm a little disappointed that it was BARELY above the minimum but I'm also excited that it was above minimum since 3 years ago when on clomid my results were I believe, (3.4, 4.7 and 7- 7 being the cycle I got pregnant)


----------



## StillPraying

Wanting so sorry for your losses :hugs: hope you get in with the RM specialist soon.

Darling good sign that you had high enough levels for O! Will they up your Clomid dose next cycle?


----------



## darlingqueen

still I asked that and they said no, I'll still be on 50mg. but...the witch just showed tonight making this cycle a 26 day cycle which is just crazy different from the 8 weeks they have been so, I'm obviously sad that this cycle wasn't my cycle, BUT I'm very happy that I not only ovulated but had a NORMAL cycle for the first time since the miscarriage and that I WON'T have to take provera to start my cycle :)


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry darling, but You are totally right how it is good to have a normal cycle. You are so positive, that is wonderful. 
Af arrived but because of hubs trip we are going to delay the FET to next cycle. Which I am ok with although not ok with I guess. Ugh, this is so frustrating.

Hi wanting. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## StillPraying

Darling sorry AF showed but yay for not needing provera! 

Myshel it's so frustrating to wait, but I'm sure it won't be as stressful as it would if you were trying to do fet around your dhs trip :hugs:


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks myshel. I think I'm finding it easier to handle this cycle purely because it wasn't much time to wait between the "could I be pregnant?" and period time. With 8 week cycles, you think you are possibly pregnant for like, 6 of those weeks that it's maddening and very disheartening when after all that wait it's a BFN. Do you girls have weird quirky stuff you do each cycle, for luck or just for fun? I always run my period date through a due date calculator and look to see what future due date I could have if this cycle were successful, for instance, this cycle... if successful, due date would be Dec 11th. idk why I have to do that, but it's something I do every cycle.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling I'm sorry the witch showed, but really glad you had a normal cycle! I don't run the due date calculator on CD1...usually more like 10 dpo when I haven't tested yet and still feeling optimistic!

Welcome wanting. I'm sorry for your losses and hope they can figure out what's going on. 

Myshel, I'm sorry your FET is delayed. Waiting sure sucks...I'm right there in the waiting room with you. We're doing the IUI in April instead of March. Come on April!

Still have you been for your ultrasound already or is that coming up?


----------



## Myshelsong

Come on April!!!

I don't do the calculations thing. Five years of date plugging would have killed me. I don't really do anything anymore, just keep my fingers crossed and pray a little bit.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish what happened to IUI in March? 

Darling I'm glad you weren't in limbo land forever. That really is the worst. I used to always do the due date thing if I though I had a good chance that cycle.

My first ultrasound is Friday... I'm terrified. I want to roll on April as well so I can get past that 15 week mark.


----------



## mamag89

Hi everyone. I had a miscarriage last Feb at 5-7 weeks gestation. I did not have a d &c as the Dr's said it was a complete miscarriage. Fast forward 1year later I was 12 weeks and ended up having a miscarriage. Had to have a d&c to complete the miscarriage. Was devastated. 

Dr said we should wait 2 weeks for sex but we made it only 10 days. 

We had sex day before i ovulated and day of ovulation. 
I know it was ovulation due to test strip being positive (following a negative the 2 days before and cervical mucus appeared egg white,I also had positive saliva ovulation microscope test.)
My ovulation test was posotive for 2 days and then suddenly negative followed by light bleeding that lasted only a few hours and was heavier than spotting but not heavy as a period as it was alot of mucus mixed in. Could it be true ovulation or just my body being wacky?

Is there anyone out there who conceived right after d&c and has successful pregnancy


I wish everyone baby dust,healthy fertility and healthy pregnancies


----------



## Britta C

Hello ladies. I hope it's ok if I join you.
I recently had a loss on February 8th at 7 weeks. I had to have a D&C since my OB wanted to rule out a possible ectopic pregnancy (it wasn't).
It was so devastating since I've been trying to have a baby since July of 2010 and that was the first pregnancy I'd ever had.
So now I'm 4 weeks past D&C and just waiting for AF. I'm fairly certain she should be here either Friday or Saturday. 
Once AF gets here, I'll call my OB who will be doing cd3 blood work and Femera with monitoring this cycle. 

I honestly can't believe I'm back to this since I'd given up all hope of ever becoming pregnant almost two years ago and stopped seeing my RE after two failed IUIs. 

But now that I've actually been pregnant, it's all I want and all I can think about!

I really hope we all get that sticky bean soon!


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Britta and mamag:flower: I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Britta, sorry for your loss. We have been trying since 2011, so I know how hard this journey is. Big hugs, hopefully you will get your rainbow soon.


----------



## darlingqueen

Welcome Britta and mamag. So sorry for your loss :/ anytime you need to rant or need support this group is great for it! 

Still how was the ultrasound? 


Afm, second day of clomid finished and af is over so bding is in play ;) they are basically practice runs since I'm not in my fertile window yet but hey ;)


----------



## Greensboroug

Britta C said:


> Hello ladies. I hope it's ok if I join you.
> I recently had a loss on February 8th at 7 weeks. I had to have a D&C since my OB wanted to rule out a possible ectopic pregnancy (it wasn't).
> It was so devastating since I've been trying to have a baby since July of 2010 and that was the first pregnancy I'd ever had.
> So now I'm 4 weeks past D&C and just waiting for AF. I'm fairly certain she should be here either Friday or Saturday.
> Once AF gets here, I'll call my OB who will be doing cd3 blood work and Femera with monitoring this cycle.
> 
> I honestly can't believe I'm back to this since I'd given up all hope of ever becoming pregnant almost two years ago and stopped seeing my RE after two failed IUIs.
> 
> But now that I've actually been pregnant, it's all I want and all I can think about!
> 
> I really hope we all get that sticky bean soon!

Really sorry to hear that, but there is always hope! Hang in there and keep trying! All the best!


----------



## StillPraying

Darling when is your fertile window? 

The ultrasound went well, measuring a little ahead. Had more bloodwork done and referred to an OB for high risk assesment


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still I'm so glad the ultrasound went well. I know you were nervous about it! 

Welcome to the new ladies...so sorry for your losses. 

I'm just hanging out, waiting to O. Sex week started last night and DH surprised me by wanting to go again this morning (so rare!) We had to delay the IUI to April since the clinic ran out of provincial funding for this fiscal year.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish that sucks about having to wait, but fx you get a natural bfp instead :) 

Yeah the ultrasound went well, but I don't think I'll relax until our 15 week one.


----------



## darlingqueen

Still yay for a good ultrasound! :) 

Oh my fertile window is in 3-4 days and I'll be ovulating when we're at Disney world! Hehe


----------



## StillPraying

Hey we'll be at Disneyland next week!


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh yeah? Awesome well be there from the 18th-22nd!!


----------



## darlingqueen

So same experience just different areas lol!


----------



## StillPraying

Darling my husband swears Disneyworld is better lol I've only ever been to Disneyland so no clue, but that's what he says. I guess there is more in Disneyworld? Not sure. My girls don't seem to care Haha!


----------



## Myshelsong

I haven't been to either... well I think I went to Florida as a kid like nine years old but that was it.
Is there a lot for adults to do, I know everyone always goes but I don't know why. My hubs hates rides ad rollarcoasters so we never thought about it as an option.

Sex week is starting, lots of fun hehehe. Going to play it cool until aprils FET is here. Praying for a miracle but hoping the time just flies by.


----------



## StillPraying

Not sure about Disneyworld, but Disneyland doesn't have many roller coasters, most of their rides are themes based on their movies. Those are pretty fun for all ages. There are lots of groups of adults that go. But I'd say you really have to be a Disney fan to appreciate it lol


----------



## Myshelsong

We will have to check it out one of these days I am sure. He secretly loves everything Disney, so maybe he would out loud love that place!

Cd13 here, and going to give it a go this month.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Part of me has never forgiven my parents for never taking us to Disney when I was a kid! I went to Epcot center when I was 19 and it was...well...lame. I really want to take my own kids someday...if we ever have any to take! 

I'm in the two week wait...something like 2 or 3 dpo. DH seemed randier than usual this month so we got the BD covered pretty well at least! I'm expecting AF the 30th or 31st...work has been bananas so although it's stressful it's at least a good distraction from counting dpo and symptom spotting.


----------



## StillPraying

Wish did you do anything extra this cycle? 

I love Disney but it was 10000 times better taking my girls because they get so excited.


----------



## Britta C

Well I'm cd8 today. Af was right on time when I expected her after the d&c so that's good. One more day of Femera (cd5-9) and I'm going to the ob on the 24th to check my follicle growth and possible trigger shot. Fingers crossed!


----------



## StillPraying

Briggs when is O due?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still I can just imagine how amazing it would be to see your girls having a ball at Disney!

Good luck Britta! Glad your cycle got back on track quickly. 

We didn't do anything extra this month...I took evening primrose oil from day 7-14 to help with CM, used preseed once or twice, and managed to BD enough in my fertile window (CD9, 10, 11, 13 & 15) My positive OPK was day 13 so timing was good but I'm not overly optimistic. I feel 99% sure we'll be doing the IUI in April!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm hoping that you get your bfp this month but I'm glad you have the IUI to look forward to! Will you be taking medications with that?


----------



## Myshelsong

Way to "get it in there" during fertile week! I am hoping for you and this cycle. I know it is stressful right before a IUI or IVF it feels like the last hope, but it is also great knowing you have a backup plan ready to go.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks ladies. This cycle really does feel like a 'last ditch effort'. The effort part is done, now it's just waiting. The amount of stress I've been feeling at work lately (like go to sleep and wake up every morning thinking about work) I don't feel like my body is conception-friendly right now. I'll be doing injectable drugs (gonal-f with ovridel trigger) before the IUI. I guess because we're old and DH's sperm is sub-par the doc decided to skip the oral ovulation meds and go straight to the big guns. 

Myshel, I'm hoping for you this cycle too! We're in the same last-chance-before-April boat right now. 

Still, cute baby you have there!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish I'm glad you're getting the big guns lol hopefully that's all your body needs! Sorry work is so stressful:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

We did the big drugs as well Hun, age and not great sperm was also our issue.
We did a couple cycles of femera, but looking back it was such a waste of time. I only ever got one or two good follicles, but with gonal f I had a few extra. Unfortunately hubs sperm and my egg just never really met.


----------



## WishnandHopn

I think clomid or femera are a great option if you aren't ovulating at all, but since I am ovulating, I'm glad we're jumping right in with injectables. I'm not getting any younger! I keep hanging on to the hope that since we conceived once without help, with help we should be able to conceive again. It's just a matter of time...at least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh I was ovulating, and do ovulate on my own. For some reason Scott and I wanted to start off slower because we are crazy and thought that we wouldn't need the heavy stims to have success. This was before we knew that he has sperm issues, we had no idea his fragmentation was so bad we thought it might be egg quality or something. Ugh. Man looking back it is so annoying that we spent years without any sort of knowledge of what was happening.

Ok so sitting at cd 16 over here, still don't think I have ovulated, but I am a late ovulater anyways so could be any minute. Sex week is almost done, it has gone by super fast. If this cycle isn't success it is FET for us next month !!!! Ahhhhhh

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel so excited for you to do FET next month:happydance: Do you have exact dates yet?

Wish make sense to skip the clomid/femara option. Really hoping you get your bfp with the first round of IUI!


----------



## Britta C

I should hopefully O this Friday. My body has been pretty regular with ovulation right on CD14 for the last year or so now that I have my pcos more under control. Doc only prescribed femera to "give me the best chance" each month since I do technically O on my own now and a trigger shot just so I know exactly when to BD. Although since OH and I are still in a fairly "new" relationship, we BD all the time anyway!


----------



## StillPraying

Britta hope you get lots of bd in!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Mysh I hope you O soon if you haven't already! Fx for you...is it April yet?!

Britta that is so great that you are Oing and have a regular cycle with PCOS. Are you managing it with diet or medication? Fx for you. 

What I said before about clomid/femera being good if you're not ovulating, I just meant that for us, based on our age and crap sperm, doing injections to get as many targets as possible makes sense. Plus we both have good insurance so the expensive injectable drugs are covered. I think I might have asked to try oral meds first if I was 5 years younger.


----------



## Myshelsong

Britta that is great you are ovulating! One last thing to worry about

I think I ovulated, my cm has dried up so that's that. Thinking I am in the tww now and feeling ready for this FET!! I honestly wish we never did the femera, it was such a waste but we just didn't pull the trigger. I wish we did IVF right away!


----------



## Britta C

Had my scan today to check follicles. Didn't get any actual measurements but left one had one very large beautiful one and one slightly smaller one. No real good ones on the right side, just a bunch of small ones. But she said the the large one on my left was just "dandy"! Lol. She went ahead and gave me the trigger shot so lots of bding this weekend!


----------



## StillPraying

Fx that dandy one is the one to bring your :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Britta! Just dandy sounds great hahaha


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi girls! just got back from Disney! I'm exhausted I'll say that! 5 days at Disney and a day at Legoland was sooo much walking. I was crampy around CD13 so I'm assuming O was around there, I'm on CD20 and go in for my 21day progesterone test on Monday (so technically cd22 again) and we'll see what Clomid did! I guess that puts me at, 7dpoish but I'm trying not to pay much attention to that and I'm convincing myself to not test- unless AF is actually late, so 6 more days! haha


Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome back darling! Glad you had a good time. I hope your progesterone comes back good! Fx the clomid did the trick!

I am also trying not to test before AF is due...so around March 30. I didn't even think about it until today, so that's something!

I had a nice talk with my DH this morning. He met up with his parents at the cottage yesterday to do some maintenance (I didn't go). He finally told them we're seeing a fertility specialist and about our miscarriage last summer. I'm glad it's out in the open with his parents now. For the last 6 months I've felt like I had to 'put on a happy face' with them and pretend nothing is going on. So that's a bit of a relief. Unless they start asking a million questions...hopefully not. That will be worse than pretending everything is a-ok!


----------



## darlingqueen

thanks wish and woo only 4 more days then :) Glad you were about to get some openness out there about the miscarriage and fertility treatments. I announced my pregnancy at 8 weeks so when I miscarried at 10weeks I ended up having to post about it, briefly. I actually tell everyone about my fertility treatments now only because after the miscarriage being known I HATE when friends and family stare at my belly like they are trying to evaluate if I'm secretly pregnant again. Because it's already been almost 7 months since the miscarriage, and most people, statistically, would've fallen pregnant again by now... So I always mention my impending fertility treatment to prevent that awkward conversation. Idk, I don't want pregnancy suspicions when I'm not, it makes me sad. Anyways keep us posted if you test early wish! :D


----------



## StillPraying

Darling I think it's great you are open about fertility treatments. And really, without knowing it, you are showing others who are suffering silently that they aren't alone, so I think it's amazing. :thumbup: glad you enjoyed Disney! We did too but man it wears you out! Only 5 more days until testing:happydance:

Wish glad he was able to tell his parents so you don't feel like you have to tiptoe around them. Hopefully they won't ask many questions! I hope the week passes quickly for you till test time!!

Britta hope you got lots of BD in this weekend :flower:


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks still! :D 

So doctors office just called me today and my progesterone results were low. Only 5 this month. So she said when I get my period that I'll be upping my dosage to 100 on Clomid. So that was blow. :/ at least she's upping it.


----------



## Myshelsong

We aren't really open about our treatments. We just tell them we are working on it and leave it at that. I do have a cousin I am a bit more open with but she is very much one that will call and ask about testing and other stuff, so with the last loss I just can't talk with her anymore. Like she was asking as I was miscarrying, so I just can't deal with it all. I suck.

Sorry your progesterone was so low. Hopefully more clomid with do the trick for you.

Af, waiting for April cycle. I am going crazy!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all...DH and I have been ttc for 1 full year. We've had 2 CPs - the first was in our 3rd month ttc and the second was last cycle on our 12th month. This last one was a lot harder emotionally. We are supposed to start IUI this cycle. I'm on cd10 and have taken clomid cd3-7 (did 3 rounds of clomid alone in the fall). Part of me feels like we should keep trying naturally...but then I think about how much time elapsed between my CPs with no bfp. I am starting progesterone suppositories after O this cycle either way. Anyone have a success story to share with ltttc/unexplained infertility/early loss?


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Ask4Joy :hugs: I hope the IUI does the trick for you.

Myshel I don't think not being open about it means you suck lol Some people can and some people cant. That's just personal preference, no right or wrong :flower: you gotta do whats best for you! Af started for you?

Darling you're not out yet though! But glad your dose went up if you need another cycle.


----------



## darlingqueen

Welcome Ask4Joy, wishing you luck! :)

Myshel, it's totally okay to not share with people, you gotta do what works for you! :) 

Still- Thanks, I am just so discouraged because the nurse on the phone didn't say "If you aren't pregnant this cycle" like they normally do, and instead she just said "when you get your period" like it was a for sure thing that this cycle was a complete dud. :/ 

I'm starting a diet/exercise routine to see if I can drop a couple pounds and help increase my chances. It'll be a long road to get where I NEED to be, but every little bit helps and I'd like to at least start with the post miscarriage weight. Idk maybe depression, but I definitely picked up about 6-7lbs since then.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Darling & Still!

Darling - I gained 10-15 pounds over the last year ttc. I was definitely using food as comfort! I started weight watchers a couple months ago and have lost 12 pounds and finally got a BFP after nothing for 9 months (sadly it was a CP). I don't know if losing the extra pounds helped me get pregnant but I think it may have!


----------



## darlingqueen

Ask- haha food is definitely a comfort- Top it with PCOS which makes gaining weight EASY and losing it HARD and add some back and hip problems.... Makes for a depression situation to get out of, but I'm going to try. Wish there was a magic solution to weight loss and that it would happen semi-instantly. :p


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ask, I'm so sorry to hear you had another CP. :hugs: I'm doing my first IUI in April, so we can be IUI buddies if you decide to go for it.

Myshel, you definitely don't suck for being private about this stuff! There are a few people in my life I sure wish I'd never told we were TTC. 

Darling, that sucks your progesterone came back low, but didn't you say it was low when you conceived before on clomid? Still have my fx for you!

I've also gained weight in the last year. For me it's a combination of marriage, TTC, comfort eating after my loss, and an injury that kept me from exercising. I'm trying to follow the "Obesity Code" diet, starting small and changing one thing in my diet each week. Last week I did intermittent fasting (skipped breakfast), this week I'm also cutting out all added sugar. Next week I may cut out all refined carbs...that will be tough!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Wish. I'd love to be IUI buddies. I'm pretty sure we are going to do it this cycle. Luckily I have a co-teacher and we are pretty close and I let her know that I might have to miss a day next week. My boss also knows and is very supportive (her daughter in law just had a successful IVF with my same doctor).

Marriage was definitely part of my weight gain. I started eating more like my husband (bigger quantities, more fat and red meat...he is slim though!) and the pounds added on quickly! Luckily they are coming off rather quickly with some dedication. 7 pounds until I'm at my goal weight which I haven't been at in 3-4 years!


----------



## WishnandHopn

AF showed her ugly face tonight...so IUI here we come! Having a lot of mixed emotions about this, but I think it's the right decision for us and I really hope it works!


----------



## Ask4joy

Ugh sorry to hear, Wish. I definitely have mixed feelings about IUI too but it seems like the next step. Are you taking clomid?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Ask. No clomid, I'll be doing injectables (gonal-f) with ovidrel trigger. I think the doctor recommended this because a) I'm 38 and b) DH's sperm kind of sucks. I really hope I respond well and get 2-3 follicles. I think they'll cancel the cycle if I have more than 4.


----------



## Ask4joy

Sounds like a good plan, Wish. Injectables have a higher success rate (as I'm sure you know). If I don't get pregnant within 2-3 rounds of clomid + IUI I may ask my doctor about trying them before moving onto IVF, though my insurance pays for nothing so it might be more cost effective to just do IVF.


----------



## Britta C

Hope everyone is doing well!
Blood draw tomorrow morning for me to confirm O. I'm fairly certain I did last Saturday. I've always been rubbish at charting and bbt tho so I'm never 100% sure. And I didn't do opks this cycle since I figured the trigger shot would mess those up anyway.
Fingers crossed for a good high number!


----------



## StillPraying

FX for your blood draw Britta!

Ask4joy is this your first cycle on clomid?

Wish sorry AF showed, but excited for you to try something new! When do you start?

Darling have you tested?

Hope you ladies are all doing well :flower:


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi still, thanks! and yes I tested today (period day!) and it was a BFN- then 5 minutes after testing I started cramping really bad so AF is definitely on her way- I expect her to show tonight. Oh well, onto the next cycle. I'm happy to have my dose upped and look forward to seeing how much it helps me ovulate.


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry about the bfn :hugs: hopefully the higher dose is what you need!


----------



## Ask4joy

Still - I did 3 rounds of clomid this past fall without IUI. This will be my first round of clomid + IUI. Feeling frustrated because I'm using clearblue advanced digital OPKs and still haven't even gotten a flashing smiley (only empty circles) and my wondfos have been showing nearly positive (but not positive) for the last 6 days.

Darling - so sorry about AF but sounds like you have a good plan for next cycle! 

Britta - FX for good P levels!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Still :) I'm doing ok. Happy weekend everybody :)

Darling, so sorry for the BFN and AF seeming to be on her way...glad they're upping the dose for next month. I have a good feeling it's gonna work!

Britta, hope your progesterone levels come back awesome!

Ask, I wonder if your hormones could still be a little wonky after your CP? I know it was early, but it could still take a bit of time to settle down. Are you just supposed to call them when you opk turns positive to schedule your IUI? 

So I went and picked up my meds today! The pharmacist showed me how to do the injections and everything. I start Sunday. Still trying to figure out how I am going to make myself jab myself with a needle. I'm sure I can do it...the first one will be the hardest (right?)


----------



## darlingqueen

Good luck ask! And good luck with injectables, wish!

Af isn't here yet. But I'm sure she'll be here soon. It's a day late but with the negative yesterday I'm sure she's just taking her slow time. Sorta in a pissy mood today probably because it's April and I'm not pregnant :/


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry you're feeling bad today, Darling. Yeah...it's April which means we have now officially been ttc for 1 full year. Sigh. Never imagined it would take this long.

On a positive note I finally got a flashing smiley today, corresponding with my temp drop. Should get a +OPK within the next few days then it's IUI time. Eek!

Wish - let us know how it goes with the injections! Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## StillPraying

Ask4joy yay for pos opk soon! So this will be your first round of IUI? Sorry if you already said:blush: A year is a long time to try, I can't imagine how frustrating that must be :hugs:

Darling I'm sorry you're feeling down :hugs: really hopeful the higher dose will do the trick for you :thumbup:

Wish you got this girl! I imagine sticking yourself isn't the easiest thing to do, have you watched any videos on YouTube of others doing It? Sometimes seeing others do it is helpful. Fx you only have to do it one cycle!

Britta did you get your results back?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, still. Yes 1st IUI. We've had 2 CPs in the last year but fall into the unexplained infertility category now that it's been a year and no viable pregnancies. I'm hoping it's just a matter of time before we get our rainbow sticky baby and hoping clomid + IUI will speed it up. We aren't getting any younger and I always dreamed of 2-3 (DH already has 2 teenage boys but wants 2-4 more...he is one of 8 children!).


----------



## Britta C

Still- not yet. Sadly my ob office works a little slowly when it comes to labs because they have to send them to the hospital to be tested. I'll probably find out on Monday. But I'm really feeling positive I at least Od. 7dpo today if I did so half way there!

Is any body else watching this Giraffe? I swear I heard she'd have that baby today but still nothing!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Britta, lol I hadn't heard about the giraffe but now you have me curious! I should tell my sister she LOVES giraffes. Hope the rest of your wait flies by!

Still, that's what I did on Friday night after my husband fell asleep on the couch: watched a ton of YouTube videos of women injecting themselves with gonal-f! I actually found a good series where the woman did gonal-f with IUI and got pregnant on the first try. So that was inspiring!

Darling, I feel you on April. I really hoped to be pregnant again by now. The woman at work with the due date a week after mine gave birth on Friday...I cried in the car when I read that email. 

Ask, Glad to hear you got a flashing smiley, hope the peak comes soon! The one year mark is tough, especially as you say, when we're aren't getting any younger! We're in the same boat...like infertility isn't bad enough, loss makes it even harder. But you know what, the fact that we've both been able to conceive naturally before means our chances of having a successful pregnancy are really good! Adding drugs and IUI just makes those odds even better!


----------



## Britta C

Wishn - look up April the Giraffe. She's at the Animal Adventure Park in New York. They've been doing a Live stream on her since the beginning of February because she's about to have a baby. It's super interesting to check on every once in a while.


----------



## Myshelsong

Af came yesterday so we are officially in the April FET cycle! Base line is tomorrow 

I have watched the giraffe in and off for the last few weeks. I thought it was going to happen the other night for sure, but Apparently not.

The one year mark is def hard

Sorry wishin. When I passed my due date I bawled.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel sorry the witch got you but so excited for your FET!!!

Today was my due date....not an easy day but we're getting through it. I have successfully give myself two injections of Gonal-f! Much easier than I thought it would be. Grow, follicles, grow!

Oh Still I just remembered it's your birthday today! Happy Birthday!!! I hope your DH and girls spoiled you rotten. :)


----------



## StillPraying

Aww thank you <3 I got my hair done and dinner at a steakhouse :thumbup:


----------



## CanadianMoose

hey ladies, I've been gone for a while. had to take care of life (hubby got sick, then I got sick then hubby got sick again) anyways I wanted to say that I did my first ovulation test this cycle and got strong results Friday and Saturday then negative on Sunday. so we bded like crazy and now I'm in the two week wait and crossing my fingers! My birthday is the end of this month and I'm really hoping I get a BFP. I'm over halfway through an upcoming year mark for us on TTC and I am not there yet but already sympathize with those ladies, since I've had the 2 mcs while trying for the 7 months. I hope this is our lucky month ladies, I want to hear about many bfps from you all!


----------



## darlingqueen

Ask and still- Thanks, I was hoping my bad moodiness would only be on the due date, not the whole month, but as soon as it was April I've just been emotional. Especially since I have a friend who was due around the same time and she had him this week, and then another one of my friends just announced she is 5 months pregnant, and she's only been with the new boyfriend for 6 months, so it sort of hit me hard too. 

Myshel- Awesome for the FET cycle, good luck! 

wish- I hope you grow some happy big healthy follicles! hehe :) 

My due date is coming up in 3 days and I'm just bracing myself, I don't know what emotions are going to happen. But here's some, not necessarily good news, but out of limbo news, AF showed! Of course I'm sad. I was REALLLLLLLY hoping to be pregnant by April, and I was super optimistic about this cycle because I Ovulated on the spring equinox and it seemed just perfect! but anyway, it was 3 days late and all my tests were negative so I was just stuck in limbo and I'm so glad to be out of it. Clomid 100Mg dose this month, and I talked with my nurse to get my game plan sorted because I remembered the Dr. saying I can only do 3 months at a time, so I had to ask how LONG of a break, and it's only a month break, so that's fine. Then she said 3 more months of clomid and, if still nothing, they'd refer me to an RE, which I mean, I hope clomid will work, but it's nice knowing I have that as backup.

hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks darling. So sorry that AF showed, but glad you're out of limbo and on to a higher dose of clomid! Since AF was 'late', do you think you O'd later than you thought? I hope the third time's a charm for you!

I'm thinking I might start temping and opk's tomorrow...even though I'm being monitored, stimulated, triggered AND inseminated this cycle (geeeez) I still kind of want to track what's going on. Yes, I am a control freak!


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish- I'm not sure what to think honestly, the Dr said I didn't O this cycle because my progesterone was too low, but AF was still way earlier than my non clomid cycles, so I feel like I HAD to have ovulated enough for it to trigger my period, right? 

Here's a conundrum though.... AF showed this morning. For one bathroom visit. then has disappeared the rest of the day... weird and now I'm confused. Usually AF is full force on day 1..I'm still counting it as AF/CD1 because it was red flow this morning, not spotty pink or anything. But it's definitely confusing me! lol


----------



## Britta C

Darling I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how hard it must be for you. I'm sure come this September I'll be a mess. I really hope you get your BFP soon! What have you tried other than clomid? I know clomid thinned my lining out pretty bad. And that was with me doing every trick I could find on the Web to make it nice and fluffy. I have my fingers crossed that you will get your rainbow soon!

I called my obs office yesterday to get results for my progesterone level. I love these people, they've really been a shoulder for me though this whole mc/now back to ttc process, but they never give me actual numbers! All they would tell me is my level was "excellent." Don't get me wrong, that's great to hear, but I want actual numbers! 

Anyway, I'll be testing this Friday so I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## darlingqueen

Britta- Thanks :) I took clomid to get my daughter about 3 years ago, it took 3 cycles. This time, we've only naturally tried and then 2 cycles of Clomid+Metformin. I also take Vitex, prenatals, and Myo-inositol. How did you know your lining was thinned? I am not monitored at all aside from a progesterone test at CD21, so I'm not sure how I'd know about the thinning.


----------



## darlingqueen

Also, great news with excellent results, I totally understand the need for numbers though! and good luck with testing!


----------



## Britta C

Darling after the first two months of clomid not working they monitored me for the third one and that's when they saw my lining was really thin.

Ok so some news for me. Kinda not believing it right now but I'll see what you ladies think. I took a test a couple of days ago, but in the afternoon to see if the trigger was still in my system. 4 hour hold at that point. It was 100% negative. Not even a hint of a line. Last night/ this morning I'm feeling pretty sick. Kinda like mini flu. Took a test with fmu and it was just so slightly bfp!

Do you think this is trigger rearing it's head at 11 dpo since test this was fmu and test two days ago was not?


----------



## Ask4joy

Darling - take care of yourself this month and give yourself lots of TLC! :hugs: Hoping 100mg clomid does the trick for you!

Wish - I'm temping and using OPKs but I'm not being monitored. I actually really enjoyed not doing that last cycle. It was way less stressful!

Britta - that's encouraging! Hoping it's your BFP! Def test again! 

AFM - STILL waiting for my +OPK to do IUI. On cd 18! On natural cycles I've never gotten a +opk past cd 16 or O'd past cd 18 but on my first round of clomid last September I didn't get a +OPK until cd 19 and O'd cd 20. If nothing by cd 20 I'm going to call my RE and request an ultrasound. I'm having MAJOR O pains today and if I didn't know better would swear I'm ovulating.


----------



## Ask4joy

Well opk turned positive this eve so I'll probably be going in Friday morning for the IUI. Will call the office in the morning and get details. Nervous and excited!


----------



## StillPraying

Joy good luck on Friday!

Britta pic Please! Keeping my fx for you, have you tested again since??

Darling has AF picked up any? I hate when she plays mind games like that!


----------



## Britta C

Here is a pic if I attached it correctly. First is test from 2 days ago. Second two are from today. Middle is FMU and bottom is about 6 hours later.

Do you think they are just residual trigger shot?
 



Attached Files:







20170406_000646.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Myshelsong

I would give it a couple more days, those are really really faint.
Hope they keep getting stronger!

Good luck Joy for the IUI, hope you get in soon. Yay for a positive. I am surprised they didn't monitor your full cycle just in case. 

Did you period fully start yet, or have you only had that one weird bleed??

Af. I can't sleep. Freaking estrace, for some reason it gives me insomnia and headaches which super sucks. Next appointment is April 12! This is going by so fast holy moly!


----------



## Britta C

Good morning ladies. So test from this morning looks maybe a tiny bit darker? Still trying not to get too excited. I'm so scared this is still just trigger
 



Attached Files:







20170406_072047.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## WishnandHopn

Britta I can definitely see it!!! Trigger is supposed to be gone after about 12 days, right? Fx for you it darkens, keep testing!

Ask, great news on the pos opk! Good luck with the IUI! I should be right behind you in the next week or so. 

Darling, is AF still being weird? I would agree that you did O on clomid...maybe they are just testing progesterone too early (before your progesterone peak) 

Myshel, sorry for the insomnia. I struggle with insomnia too sometimes. Sometimes I take melatonin, I think it helps. I also downloaded a meditation app...I listen to it at bedtime and sometimes I fall asleep before the 10 min is even up! April 12 will be here before you know it!

Today is my 5th day of Gonal-F. I feel pretty normal. A few little lightheaded moments and twinges in the ovaries here and there. Ultrasound tomorrow morning! I bet they're going to up my dose....I have a feeling I will have at least 4 more days of injections before I'm ready to trigger. I really want more than 1 follicle to make this all worth it!


----------



## Myshelsong

Wishing that is sooo close!!! Ahhhhh excited for you
Good luck with your ultrasound, let us know how your follicles are doing. 
I tried a meditation thing before but had a hard time with it, butmight try again. Hubs is suppose to be home soon so hopefully that will help. I just miss having someone to talk to during the night to be honest.but at least it is letting me be productive I guess.

BRITTA I SEE SOMETHING,

Cd 6 here whoop whoop! Come on FET let's DO THIS


----------



## StillPraying

Myshel what is the next step for you after the estrace? I took Passion flower to help with insomnia after the MC. It really did help. Melatonin made me have awful dreams for some reason lol 

Wish FX for your US tomorrow! Glad the meds are messing with you too much.

Britta I think it may be darker. How many days past trigger are you? Keeping my FX!!


----------



## Britta C

Still- I'm 13 days past trigger today. 12dpo I think.


----------



## StillPraying

So I googled and it said up to 14 days? Idk if that's right. Will you be testing again tomorrow?


----------



## Britta C

StillPraying said:


> So I googled and it said up to 14 days? Idk if that's right. Will you be testing again tomorrow?

I've seen the same. I've also seen a bunch that said it should be out by 10 days past trigger, so I'm trying to lean on the long side to be careful. Tomorrow is 14 days past trigger and that's when they told me to test so if it's still positive tomorrow morning I'll call to schedule beta. I have ONE test left, so hopefully it's good news in the morning!


----------



## Ask4joy

I've only done a trigger once and it was still there at 10dpt and gone at 11dpt. FX for you!


----------



## StillPraying

So excited for your test tomorrow Brita!!


----------



## Britta C

Ok ladies. New test added this morning. I'm 14 days past trigger, and I think 13 (maybe 12) dpo.
 



Attached Files:







20170407_071648.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7









20170407_071655.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WishnandHopn

Britta is the blue one on the right/top from today? I can see the line! Soooo hopeful this is your BFP and not trigger!


----------



## Britta C

WishnandHopn said:


> Britta is the blue one on the right/top from today? I can see the line! Soooo hopeful this is your BFP and not trigger!

Yep, that's the one from this morning. I'm going to try to call my Ob's office and get Beta Scheduled.


----------



## Ask4joy

So exciting Britta!!! FX for you!


----------



## Britta C

I'm gonna go crazy. For whatever reason my ob office wants me to wait another WEEK and test again then call them. A week! How am I gonna make it through this? Ugh


----------



## WishnandHopn

A week? That's annoying...well you should having a blazing strong BFP by then! I think my clinic won't do a beta until 17 days post IUI. 

My ultrasound went well this morning! I have 2 16 mm follicles on my left ovary, nothing happening on the right. So I am supposed to do one more shot of gonal-f tonight, go back in for blood work tomorrow morning and do the trigger shot tomorrow night, IUI on Monday!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish only a weekend until IUI:happydance:

Britta that line def looks darker!!I know it seems like forever, but I think they want to wait a week to make sure your AF doesn't show and it be just the triggershot or a chemical. Are you going to keep testing?


----------



## Britta C

I don't have any tests right now. But I'll probably test every other day or so


----------



## Ask4joy

Britta - that's frustrating! Just keep testing! 

Wish - yay for 2 follies! About how much did your meds cost? 

I think I may have ovulated last night (a couple of hours after my IUI) because I had serious O pains on my right side. I forgot how painful O is on clomid!


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies hope you all are doing great! Such exciting things happening here this week huh? 

Britta fxed for you!

Myshel wooooo! bring on the FET! 

Wish wooo that's exciting! I have a strong feeling this will be your cycle!! :D 

AFM and yes AF finally showed up the next day full force and I'm on CD 4 and she's still going super strong, so now she's just overly showing LOL Starting my clomid 100mg tomorrow, so here's hoping. I am trying to be optimistic, I'm not pessemistic but I guess I'm just like meh. After so many months of trying, I've just sort of lost the ability to have much hope with each cycle- Now it's just like, hurry up cycle so you can disappoint me yet again. At least with clomid I'm having normal cycles, which I'm trying to remain happy about but after this cycle I have to break, so I'm not looking forward to that, knowing me I'll have another 8 week cycle during the break so it'll take forever before I'd be able to try again properly...Idk I guess it's just because today is the due date so I'm a little emotional. 

I hope you girls are having a better day than me! haha


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hugs darling, hope you got through the due date ok. I really hope that this higher dose of clomid will do it for you! I know the feeling of not being able to get too hopeful after months of disappointment...but even if you're not feeling it, please know we're all hopeful and optimistic for you! It's worked before, it can work again. You've got this :)

Ask, great timing that you O'd so soon after the IUI! My gonal-f was $500 for one 450 IU pen (I paid $100), ovidrel trigger was $75 (I paid $18) and crinone progesterone was $207 (I paid $52). The price of the crinone surprised me...that's only 18 doses! It's gonna cost a pretty penny if this works and they want me to continue the progesterone support.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Wish! I don't know for sure when I ovulated...sometime between Wednesday and Friday as my temp spiked pretty high this morning...it felt like it was Thursday as that's when I had the most cramping...FX! We covered the bases with BDing anyway. You are lucky that insurance pays for some of your meds! I have pretty good insurance when it comes to everything else, but absolutely 0 infertility coverage. I'm terrified that we will end up doing IVF and if the first round doesn't work ...we will be screwed! How many gonal-f injections did you do? 

I'm starting progesterone suppositories tonight and my insurance did pay for a 30 day supply but after that it's $300 a month! Not sure if they will cover it under maternity care...I hope so!


----------



## StillPraying

Ask awesome having all your bd bases covered!that totally sucks that your insurance doesn't cover infertility...insurance companies make no sense to me.

Darling :hugs: i hope yesterday wasn't too hard on you. Hang in there hon, I think this higher dose is going to be awesome:thumbup:

Britta have you tested again?


----------



## Britta C

Darling I have my fingers crossed for you this is gonna be your cycle!

Ask I hope you caught that egg! Sounds like you have a great chance!

Still I didnt test today. Mostly because I didnt have any tests! Lol. But I have to say I definitely feel pregnant. Like full blown nausea and light headed just like I did the cycle I was pregnant. I also have lots of tenderness/pinching/bloated feeling in my uterus so hopefully that's a good sign. Today was supposed to be AF and nothing! Not even a hint of her. I got some cheapo tests from Walmart (4 of them) so I'll test in the morning for sure!

Keep your fingers crossed for two lines!!


----------



## Britta C

Here's my test from this morning. Different brand but I very distinctly see two lines. I'm 16 days past trigger today. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







20170409_091318.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## WishnandHopn

I see it Britta! Trigger must be gone by now...looks like a real BFP!

I did my trigger shot last night so it should make me O 36-48 hours later. Strangely my temp was high morning, but it was taken an hour later than usual and I had a glass of wine last night...sure hope I haven't already O'd or the IUI tomorrow is pointless.


----------



## Myshelsong

Don't worry too much with temps while you have been taking meds. I found mine were all over the place with my IUI's and I was fully monitored so I know I didn't ovulate before the trigger.
Good luck!

Britta that loooks like a positive. Yay!


----------



## StillPraying

Britta :wohoo: omg!!!!! When is AF supposed to be due? I would think if that was still the trigger it'd be much more faint!


----------



## Britta C

Af was due yesterday. It's a lot darker than the wondfos were, but it's hard to compare since they are different brands. I think it might be real! I can't even believe it.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh yeah def can't compare it to another brand. Omg so you're a day late and that looks sooooo positive!!!!! Are you testing again tomorrow?!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Britta, I think it's for real! Congrats!! :happydance:

Myshel, thanks for the tip about meds causing wonky temps! I'll just ignore them then. I did an opk yesterday morning and it was very negative, so it seemed weird that I would O so early and before trigger. Just for fun, I did an opk and hpt this morning, both positive of course. I just wanted to see proof that the trigger was in my body! I kind of want to test out the trigger...I have lots of tests but I think it might drive me crazy.


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Britta!!! I'm sure you are anxious to do your beta but it seems like you have a positive there!


----------



## StillPraying

Wish maybe test after a week or every 2 days or something?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still, I think I'm going to wait until 7 days post-trigger to test again. Trigger might be gone by then, but way too early for me to think it's a real BFP if it's positive. IUI is in a couple hours! :happydance:


----------



## Britta C

Wish I'm so excited for you! I so hope this iui does the trick! Whoo!


----------



## WishnandHopn

IUI is done! And now we wait.:coffee: DH's sperm numbers were on the low side, but I'm trying to think positive because it only takes one to find its way!


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for you Wish!


----------



## StillPraying

Fx Wish! 

Britta did you test again today?


----------



## Britta C

Wish I am sending so many positive vibes your way. I definitely have my Fx for you!!! I hope this is it.

Still I sure did! Even darker today than yesterday! I am for sure pregnant! And symptoms are already starting to set in. Started feeling even more ms last night and this morning. I can't wait for Friday to get my beta. But the way these test are getting darker, I feel good about this one. I hope little bean sticks!!!


----------



## StillPraying

So excited for you britta!! Looking forward to your beta!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

One moe day and try I get my lining checked! Whoop whoop. FET is quickly coming up.

Britta excited for you, good luck on the betta. The line getting darker is great, hope you have a happy nine months ahead of you.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Myshel, hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

Britta, the symptoms starting must make it seem real! It'll be Friday and beta time before you know it. 

I'm feeling better today, cramps from IUI and O are gone. Pretty sure I O'd yesterday when I was supposed to. We even BD'd last night to cover our bases. I start my vaginal progesterone tomorrow morning...here's hoping it helps something stick!


----------



## StillPraying

Well ladies it was mentioned to me that it wasn't appropriate for me to stay on this thread, so out of respect I will leave :flower: I've followed all of you who have journals, and I'll be cheering all of you on and keeping my fx for you all to get your rainbows <3

Britta I hope to be seeing you soon on the pregnancy boards!


----------



## Myshelsong

I am not sure if I missed something, but I think it is great and encouraging to see someone that had a loss carry a rainbow baby. I thought this thread was to cheer each other on, and hopefully all be pregnant together.
Maybe I lost the boat on this one.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Still :hugs: wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy and hopefully we'll all be joining you on the "other side" very soon!

It doesn't bother me at all to have you here, in fact you are always so positive and supportive. I can see how it might be a trigger for some people, but your rainbow baby scan makes me feel so happy for you and hopeful that we will all get there someday!


----------



## WishnandHopn

How is everyone doing? 

Britta, did you get the results of your beta?

I'm 4 days post-IUI....this is going to be an interminable wait! I'm sure the progesterone symptoms are going to mess with my head...breasts are already sore and heavy. 13 days till my beta :dohh:

Wishing you all a Happy Easter weekend!


----------



## Ask4joy

7-8dpo and 8dpiui today. The progesterone side effects suck and are definitely messing with me...bloating, feeling extra hungry, skin breaking out. Bleh!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Bleh is right Ask! Well you're at least half way through your wait. Which progesterone are you using? I'm using crinone...oh my it's so gross, leaves this chunky white discharge behind. I don't see any BDing happening while I'm using this stuff.


----------



## Myshelsong

Progesterone is the worst, starring that on Monday as well. Finally have our FET scheduled for next Friday so a full week away. Dying here I want this now!

Hope everyone is doing well, looks like the symptom spotting is just around the corner.


----------



## Ask4joy

Wish - it's the generic form of prometrium and sounds similar to yours.

Myshel - so exciting!!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

It's a progesterone party on this thread! Here's hoping soon it's a BFP party


----------



## darlingqueen

Sorry for silence this week, it's been a hectic one!

Congrats Britta on the pregnancy! 

Still-I enjoy seeing your posts, I wish you didn't feel like you needed to go. I hope your pregnancy is stress free and goes smoothly for you! 

Wish- the waiting game now, eh? Hopefully it'll go by pretty fast for you. 

Ask- those side effects in the 2ww are ridiculous, always confusing. My first cycle on Clomid I got HUGE swollen boobs in the tww which got me so excited because that usually only shows when I'm pregnant, but alas I wasn't BUT I did ovulate, so maybe they were just big because my body wasn't used to O hahah. Wishing you a speeding wait! 

Myshel- Exciting not much longer now!! :) 


Afm, I am CD11 I believe, I finished out my clomid and just waiting for O day. We've been Bding a lot more than normal. I know there's conflicting research on sperm count with everyday bding, but it's sorta just been a natural everyday sort of thing this week (sometimes twice a day?)- Kids have been going to bed earlier, and we've been waking up before them, so there's been more opportunity than normal. lol I'm imagining I'll be ovulating in the next 1-4 days so hopefully all this bdding will be productive! hahah


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling, with all that BDing it sounds like you'll have lots of sperm ready and waiting when the egg drops! Fx for you!


----------



## Myshelsong

Although my husband does have low count and motility numbers, he had his best numbers after making sure he relieved himself every day leading up to the IVF. So I think that really depends on the man and his members :) so I wouldn't worry, just try to keep it up until ovulation


----------



## StillPraying

.


----------



## Myshelsong

Still ... is that a name I see there?? If we ever get luck enough to get pregnant with a little girl I love the name Ava Rose. (My husband wants the babies initials to be ARM)

Hey ladies, progesterone party here we go!!


----------



## StillPraying

Myshelsong said:


> Still ... is that a name I see there?? If we ever get luck enough to get pregnant with a little girl I love the name Ava Rose. (My husband wants the babies initials to be ARM)
> 
> Hey ladies, progesterone party here we go!!

 lol wrong thread, someone was asking the name of the last baby you know born, and I must have clicked the wrong thread when I was replying. So Sorry!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Ah I thought you found out the gender! (Have you?)


----------



## StillPraying

Darling it sounds like you have bd covered! I wouldn't worry too much about the every day thing. So much varied info, and I don't think it applies to every person.

Wish & Ask I hope the progesterone side effects don't hit you ladies too strong. When do you plan to start testing?

Myshel We did find out last week, we are having another boy :blue: Which is a very strange feeling, but we are excited.

I've been following along ladies, cheering you all from the side! :happydance:


----------



## Myshelsong

Still, I know exactly what you are feeling. I am so hopefully that I will get pregnant, but know that it will be so much harder emotionally if it is a little boy.
Big hugs Hun, congratulations and keeping my fingers crossed for you and this amazing pregnancy.


----------



## Ask4joy

Progesterone side effects seem to have dissipated but I got the flu! Had a fever the last 3 days, cough, runny nose, chills, dizzy...was hoping it meant my BFP was on the way but still getting BFNs at 10dpo...still have a few days. Good news is no spotting!


----------



## darlingqueen

oh Congrats still! 

I'm feeling decreased optimism with this cycle because I decided to use opks this cycle, started testing at cd11 (which might've been too late? Because i have had a 26 day cycle before. Idk) and so far 11-13 have been negative which should have been my zone to get a positive right?? I'll continue until i run out off tests but I'm just a little meh now. Try don't even look like they are getting stronger just staying a pitch too light...


----------



## Ask4joy

Darling - my cycles range 26-30 days and I usually get a +opk between cd 14-16. Except 2 of my cycles on clomid (one being my current cycle) when I didn't get one until cd 18-19 and O'd cd 20.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ask, sorry to hear you have the flu and got a BFN, but it's still early, you're not out yet! I saw your chart before I read your post, so I was very impressed by your high temps before I saw you had a fever, oops! 

Darling, what time are you doing opk's? I know they say not to, but I always do mine with fmu because it's the only time I get a positive. I would probably start testing around day 8-9 with a 26 day cycle. It sounds like you have the BD covered really well so that's what matters though! Fx for you. 

Mysh, you're getting so close to your FET!!!

Still...I'm just so freakin happy for you. :hugs:

I'm 7 dpo today and getting my ass kicked by progesterone! My boobs are crazy sore and heavy and I am so bloated and gassy and it hurts! I'm going to try to hold off from testing until 13 dpo. I think given how fast I eliminated the trigger (7 days) I must metabolize hcg pretty well, so I am not expecting an early BFP. And so I wait... :coffee:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Wish. I know, my temps have been sky high but definitely in the fever range (100-101 during the day but goes down with Tylenol). I'm kinda freaked out that I've gotten the flu / something like it the last 2 cycles during my 2ww. I read that your immune system is lowered after conception so your body doesn't reject the embryo but I also read that it can be a sign of an autoimmune issue where your body is fighting it and after 2 CPs I can't help but worry! I always seem to assume the worst...it's probably just a coincidence.

My nipples became really sore yesterday but so far no breast tenderness really. Sorry you are having such strong SEs from the P. It definitely plays with your mind!


----------



## Myshelsong

ask, I hope this is your BFP following a flu. Being sick is not fun at all., hope you feel better soon. With my positive I had sore nipples, no good tenderness at all. 

Wish, I hate progesterone. I am doing it vaginally and it is just not fun right now hahaha. Bloated already at high. Not fun.

Darlin, I use to get opk positives at 16 cd. I ovulate later than Most and have a normal range cycle.

Friday is so close!!! Woooooo


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks girls! Felt much better after reading that! I tried to reply the other day but my phone kept freezing and I gave up. I believe you all were right! I am pretty sure I got a positive opk this morning and now tonight bathroom visit i had tons of ewcm** so I'm feeling confident it was a real positive opk. I'm on cd 16 now so I guess I ovulate later too which would explain why I never seem to find my positive opks when tried them before. we've bded everyday from cd6-cd16 some double days and one day missed because I've caught a cold and knocked off too early and forgot lol! So we'll make sure to bd again tonight and tomorrow for sure and then every other day until af or bfp just in case lol.

Hope you are all doing great!


----------



## darlingqueen

okay so here's all 3 ovulation tests side by side. I'm thinking last night was the positive now because they seem to be getting lighter? what do you girls think? I suck at this! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test659652


----------



## darlingqueen

well I'm pretty confident with O since I've been cramping a lot today. :) I'm feeling positive with this cycle :)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling I have my fingers crossed that this one is it for you!

Ask, have you tested again??

Mysh, it's Friday!! Good luck today!

I'm 11 dpo...waiting a few more days to test. My progesterone symptoms have disappeared. But with my last BFP I had no symptoms except for no AF! The last few days I've been waking up really early, like an hour before my alarm. Could just be my anxiety...work has been shit this week. I'm so glad it's Friday. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## darlingqueen

Oh good luck wish!! Keep is posted when you test!! Which day are you going to test?


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm 14dpo - temp still up and no spotting but I'm on progesterone so I guess that's to be expected. Took an FRER this morning and saw a faint line within a couple minutes but then it kinda faded away! Called RE to ask for a blood test. Pretty sure it's a BFN but don't want to stop progesterone until I know for sure.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ask that sounds promising, a faint line is still a line!
Wish good luck this cycle. The weekend is so close 

Well I am officially PUPO! Embryo is on board and I am just waiting for May 1 to take a test. Keeping everything crossed and trying to be positive and calm.


----------



## Britta C

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been absent but it's been a crazy few days lately. So ob office never did a beta! I haven't even gone in since I got the bfp so I have no clue what's going on really. But I have an ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow at 1 to take a look at everything. 
Does anyone else think it's weird that they are doing a scan first without ever confirming bfp?
I haven't taken anymore test because I didn't want to drive myself crazy. 

Myshel- I'm so excited for you! I just know this one will be the one! You deserve it so much! 

Ask- that sounds so promising! Have you got a beta scheduled yet or will you be testing again?


----------



## StillPraying

Britta C said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been absent but it's been a crazy few days lately. So ob office never did a beta! I haven't even gone in since I got the bfp so I have no clue what's going on really. But I have an ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow at 1 to take a look at everything.
> Does anyone else think it's weird that they are doing a scan first without ever confirming bfp?
> I haven't taken anymore test because I didn't want to drive myself crazy.

Just wanted to say that my clinic and hospital don't do bloods for HCG unless they think you're miscarrying, or that there may be some other issue :thumbup:


----------



## Myshelsong

Unless it was an assisted pregnancy I don't think it is a big deal at all. A lot of people I know did a home test, told the doctor and then went in at 12 weeks for their first ultrasound, nothing else. I wouldn't be too worried.
Good luck tomorrow, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ask4joy

Glad to hear you are doing well Brita!

I've been getting BFNs so I think I just had some phantom lines / evaps. I won't know the results of the blood test until tomorrow but seeing as I'm 16dpo and BFN I stopped the progesterone. So far no signs of AF but I read it can take a few days after you stop.


----------



## Britta C

I just thought it was a little strange since I had the femara and trigger shot this cycle right after a loss. 
But no worries, I had my scan done today and everything looked perfect! I measured right on time with my dates making me 6wks 2days and saw a heartbeat of 124bpm. 
We're over the moon and edd is Dec 16.
Ladies I don't want to linger when after 6 years of ttc I know how hard it can be. I wish all of you the very best luck and I hope you get your rainbow babies very soon. 
I'll keep an eye on this tread silently and just know that I'm cheering you all on!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Britta, how exciting to see the heartbeat! Happy & healthy 9 months!

Sorry you're getting BFN's Ask. I hope you're out of limbo soon, limbo is the worst! 

Mysh, May is only a week away! Fx for you

AF is here for me...IUI was a Big Fat Failure. Ugh. I let myself be sad yesterday when I started spotting, but doing ok now. We'll go natural this cycle and do another IUI in June. If at first you don't succeed....


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry wish. Big hugs Hun.


----------



## darlingqueen

Congrats Britta hope your pregnancy is smooth sailing :) 

Ask- I understand limbo, hopefully you'll be out of it soon! 

Wish- so so sorry, I swore this would be your cycle! glad you have a game plan though! 

afm, I'm on CD22/6dpo nothing to report except some mild cramping all day, but that could be anything haha just gotta wait it through, at least 6 more days before testing! but stitchmaynia is coming up soon, so I should be pretty well distracted. ;)


----------



## Ask4joy

Ok ladies...this is way TMI but I need some input. AF started today and when I went to the bathroom about an hour ago I passed two big clots that looked fleshy (same thing happened last month with my CP). In the second larger clot there was this little white ball - I've never seen anything like it. It felt kinda hard and was attatched to the clot/tissue. It was about the 1/4 inch or less. Any idea what this could be? Did I have another cp? My beta was 0.8 this past Friday and I stopped progesterone on Saturday and started AF today.


----------



## Myshelsong

Honestly Ask4joy I have no idea.
When I had my last mc i had lots of clots, but I never saw anything like that... 

Darling, only a week left until you test!

I am counting down the days, formal beta is next Monday but might test before hand. Symptom spotting has started, but no symptoms yet. I don't normally get them anyways so I don't know what I am looking for. Just hoping I guess.
This is so scary.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ask, it's so hard to say. Since you had some faint positives last week, it's possible it was another CP. At 4 weeks an embryo is only the size of a poppy seed, but not sure if it would be too early to see the sac if you passed it? Is it possible it was leftover progesterone stuff? I know with the crinone I had all kinds of weird clumps of white, pink, brown and black! Really sorry you're going through this again if it is another CP :hugs:

Darling and Myshel, I hope you keep busy until you test! Fx for both of you!


----------



## Ask4joy

It's definitely not part of the suppository. It's attached to the tissue I passed. I couldn't pull it off though I didn't want to tear it. DH agreed it wasn't from the progesterone. He thinks its another early CP. Wondering if it could be a polyp or something? Really gross but I saved it in case my doctor wants to test it. It's like a white little growth that kinda protrudes from the tissue I passed. I'd say it's about the size of an apple seed.


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks! and good luck Myshel! 

Ask- so sorry. I've not had a CP so I don't know much to say except that saving it for testing will be helpful, the doctor can at least figure out what's going on and give you some insight. 

wish- heheh I'll be starting FIFTEEN cross stitching projects between May 1-15! It's going to be legendary! :)


----------



## Myshelsong

5dpt and slowly going crazy.

How are you ladies


----------



## darlingqueen

Slow here too I've been procrastinating with my stitching played Sims 4 for a little bit haha how long until testing?


----------



## Ask4joy

Myshel - I can only imagine how nerve wracking that must be! How are you feeling? Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## tntgirl

Hello Ladies! In desperate need a group of women who understand what I am going through. Had a M/C in december waited a full cycle before trying again. It has been a rollercoaster ttc now that I have had my m/c I find myself wanting to get pregnant now more than ever!!! 

Monday I had a couple faint bfp's then from Tuesday and on I have had all bfn's. Its so disheartening and such a struggle, I'm thinking it might have been CP but not sure yet since I am still waiting for AF (I am on cycle day 31 now). My DH and mom keep telling me to relax but it isn't so easy. My mom told me all my charting and everything is useless and that hurt my feelings and has had me down all day. 

Hoping to join this thread for continued support and advice!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome tntgirl, you're in good company here! Anyone who tells you to 'relax and let it happen' has clearly never struggled with infertility or loss. I hope you can get an answer soon...it's a BFP and not AF!

I went in for a beta this morning, and it was negative of course, confirming what I already knew! Oh well. 

Mysh, your beta date is only 4 sleeps away! Are you going to test before then?


----------



## darlingqueen

Hey tntgirl, welcome! I totally understand your feelings, My family is the same way "just relax and it'll happen" or my personal favorite, "just stop trying and then it'll happen, you see it all the time!" I feel like they aren't purposefully trying to hurt us, but they feel they have to respond and that's the best that comes up. Little do they realize that just being a shoulder and ear can be all we need, and some positive thinking! 

Myshel- DITTO WISHES QUESTION?! Are you going to test soon??

AFM, Ahhhh so close to testing day! I'm about 8DPO right now. Nothing to note except just a little more cramping earlier this morning. Waiting game is crazy hard. I organized 3 of my 15 projects for Stitchmaynia which passed time pretty good today. How are you ladies??


----------



## Myshelsong

Honestly i will probably break down and get a test to test for Sunday night, but I am not sure. I really don't want to get my hopes up but on the other hand not knowing is just stressing me out hahaha.
I just hate this part so much. I am so scared of another mc. I am so scared of a pregnancy and than another later loss. I just want a baby like five years ago. We aren't officially coming up to six years of trying in June. I am getting so old.


----------



## tntgirl

Thank you ladies for your support and open arms! That is so true a lending ear is all we need and just people to be sensitive in this up and down process. 

I am with you myshelsong, I hate the waiting game especially after you had what you wanted and then it was taken away. Wanting a baby and not getting it is making me go crazy and feel desperate. Hoping we all get our miracle.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Myshelong I hope you have good results today, and you have a happy snug little one in there! today I think is 1DPO for me, I ovulated on my b-day (29th) or the day after. I think I have a good chance this cycle, my nips are already killing me so I think I have a strong ovulation (all those crazy hormones!) Now I just need to wait it out, ugh god I hate this waiting part >.<


----------



## tntgirl

canadianmoose (I love the name btw) sending baby dust your way. The waiting game is almost like torture I'm sonviced. 

I am now cd 34 with no signs of AF coming, a crazy amount of ewcm (tmi), bbt's not declining and still bfn, not sure what is happening with my body but I'd sure like to know. My husband and I have an appt this afternoon with my doctor to discuss my cycle and making sure I am ovulatng. Ever since my miscarriage in December its been kind of wonky but its been 5 months you'd think I should be back to normal. 

We all deserve our rainbow baby even if this process is long and hard I know it will be worth it for us all! :hugs:


----------



## CanadianMoose

tntgirl said:


> canadianmoose (I love the name btw) sending baby dust your way. The waiting game is almost like torture I'm sonviced.
> 
> I am now cd 34 with no signs of AF coming, a crazy amount of ewcm (tmi), bbt's not declining and still bfn, not sure what is happening with my body but I'd sure like to know. My husband and I have an appt this afternoon with my doctor to discuss my cycle and making sure I am ovulatng. Ever since my miscarriage in December its been kind of wonky but its been 5 months you'd think I should be back to normal.
> 
> We all deserve our rainbow baby even if this process is long and hard I know it will be worth it for us all! :hugs:



Haha thanks! it's a little joke between my husband and I, I'm actually American trying to get the Canadian citizenship thing rolling but he's my moose! do you normally have long cycles? have you tested for PCOS? I know I might have it except I have only one ovary now (other with tube was removed at age 15 due to complications) and it's evened out now with a good diet and hormonal balancing. and it can take a while for your cycles to regulate after a MC (i've had 3 myself.) maybe you had a wonky cycle in which you didn't menstrate and went straight into another cycle. wouldn't be the first time I've heard of that happening to some women.

Here's hoping that you get good results and the much needed answers! Yes! I can't wait for that rainbow and I wish you a big beautiful rainbow as well!


----------



## tntgirl

[/QUOTE]

Haha thanks! it's a little joke between my husband and I, I'm actually American trying to get the Canadian citizenship thing rolling but he's my moose! do you normally have long cycles? have you tested for PCOS? I know I might have it except I have only one ovary now (other with tube was removed at age 15 due to complications) and it's evened out now with a good diet and hormonal balancing. and it can take a while for your cycles to regulate after a MC (i've had 3 myself.) maybe you had a wonky cycle in which you didn't menstrate and went straight into another cycle. wouldn't be the first time I've heard of that happening to some women.

Here's hoping that you get good results and the much needed answers! Yes! I can't wait for that rainbow and I wish you a big beautiful rainbow as well![/QUOTE]


Before my miscarriage I had a 30 day cycle so I never had to worry about when my period was coming. Ofcourse, I wasn't paying to close attention to it either. That's what I'd like to know actually, why are my so cycles so long now, when am I ovulating and if I have PCOS ( I really hope not but I want to be informed). 

I'll update you ladies this afternoon wish me luck.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hello ladies, just stopping in to see how you all are doing!

Keep us updated tntgirl :) 

Canadianmoose- wishing you a fast tww, and a bfp :) 


AFM, I'm on CD28. Tested on Saturday (10dpo) and it was BFN. I was super crampy Friday and Saturday so I assumed AF was on it's way, but here we are a couple days later and nothing yet, so I guess if she doesn't show in the next few days I'll go to the store and get another test. All the cramping makes me feel like she's just being really slow on showing. My average clomid cycles are 26-28 days so so if she doesn't show today I'll be officially late.. so I'm hopeful but trying to reign in it. I've been disappointed way too much.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry just jumping in quickly tomlet yiu know my test was negative. Good luck to you glades and this cycle


taking a few days off for a few days from bnb....


----------



## tntgirl

Good luck to all you ladies in the waiting period it is a roller coaster for real! 

So update I went to the doctor for family planning questions and felt pretty confident leaving that I would get my period soon. She basically told me that this is technically my third cycle since the miscarriage and that after this cycle it should regulate. Surprisingly she didn't give me a pregnancy test even when I told her I was late. 

I'll try to upload my BBT chart here because my temperatures are still raising to my highest being 98.2. I took a pregnancy test this morning and it came out negative but with my temperatures are rising I'm not really sure what to think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1752.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ask4joy

So sorry Myshel. :hugs: Take care of yourself.

TNT - not sure what to think about your chart...it looks like you may have ovulated 9 days ago but I'm not sure what cd you're on.


----------



## darlingqueen

Myshel so sorry hope you feel better soon. 

Tnt well here's hoping you will get your bfp soon ;)

Afm, umm not sure what's going on for me. Cd 30. No sign of period but all bfns.. I'll day one thing though my cm is crazy! Having to change multiple times a day because of how much cm I have. I swear it's af coming then I run to bathroom and it's just Globs of cm. I actually had ewcm Sunday-tuesday which I thought was weird now it's lotiony... i hate being in limbo.. lol


----------



## WishnandHopn

Huge hugs Myshel. 

TNT I think maybe you O'd around CD27 based on your chart...so AF may not be due for a couple of days. Limbo is the worst....keep testing, hope it turns out to be a BFP!

Darling, any news? Have you tested again? I hope all that CM is a good sign...it seems unlikely but could all of that ewcm been a sign of a later O?

AFM, I had my tube test yesterday and everything is good! Both tubes open, uterus looks fine and I have a dominant follicle on my right already. So we'll go au naturel this cycle, and try IUI #2 next month!


----------



## tntgirl

WishnandHopn, Thats what I was leaning towards, if that is the case then I might be out of luck this cycle we BD on Friday but were fighting on Sunday so didn't BD until Monday again. Don't you hate when your hubby picks a fight on your fertile days lol

Darlingqueen, I've had a ton of EWCM this cycle too it is really weird and hard to distinguish what is happening with our bodies when we are having so much discharge. I have heard its a good sign though :)


----------



## CanadianMoose

I've been having nothing, no discharge, had sensitive nips (I think that was partly due to O and bding *don't ask*), and only thing remotely positive is a huge wave of nausea I had after using the restroom just now. However, that could be because of stale tea...so probably nothing. I did eat grape tomatoes this morning that tasted waaaay different, not off just...different. But I'm thinking I'm around 4-5 DPO and I'm frustrated and sad beyond belief thinking it's another failed cycle. I'm at the end of my rope about to just give up completely since I keep asking Hubs to take us to get fertility help but he always responds "sure, we'll go sometime soon. Just wait a bit more ok?"


----------



## tntgirl

CanadianMoose said:


> I've been having nothing, no discharge, had sensitive nips (I think that was partly due to O and bding *don't ask*), and only thing remotely positive is a huge wave of nausea I had after using the restroom just now. However, that could be because of stale tea...so probably nothing. I did eat grape tomatoes this morning that tasted waaaay different, not off just...different. But I'm thinking I'm around 4-5 DPO and I'm frustrated and sad beyond belief thinking it's another failed cycle. I'm at the end of my rope about to just give up completely since I keep asking Hubs to take us to get fertility help but he always responds "sure, we'll go sometime soon. Just wait a bit more ok?"

Canadian Moose, I'm so sorry you are feeling that way. The emotional toll TTC can take is way harder than I ever imagined and I feel for you. I hope that your thinking of it being a failed cycle is wrong and you get a bfp this month. When I made the doctors appt this week I had to convince my husband to come along because its not just me wanting to have a baby. I think getting fertility help if it comes to that I'll be in your same shoes. They mean well but don't really understand how you are feeling. 

Try to do something for yourself today, paint your nails idk something for you. We all deserve to feel special and be happy!


----------



## darlingqueen

Wish good news on the tube test! That's awesome! Get your bding on hehe and no I've not tested again im out of tests and sent hubby out for them today and some lunch... he got the lunch forgot the tests. Ughh... so I guess I'll wait until tomorrow to buy them. 

Tnt.. cm confused me way more than it helps me lol I always have it going, never have a dry period, but it does change around from wet thin, to lotion to ewcm. And everytime i think i have it right with my cycle it's not lol! 

Canadian moose, hang tight, you're not out yet! 4dpo is really early so you are still in the game :D


----------



## darlingqueen

Well took a test last night.. And it was negative. Sigh..did I every say how much I hate limbo?


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm with you Darlin it's why I hate the TWW.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry darling limbo is the worst.

So we are putting off FET until this summer, I just can't have the same due late as our last loss. It is way too much for me.


----------



## tntgirl

Yes I agree limbo is the worst so frustrating ugh. 

Darling queen, I tested yesterday morning and got a negative on FRER I am now on cycle day 42 what the heck?!

Myshelsong, I feel you. I wouldve made the same decision I could have the same due date as my loss as well. May I ask what is FET?


----------



## Myshelsong

Frozen embryo transfer


----------



## darlingqueen

Tested yet again on cd37 and bfn... called my doctor and she says by this point she thinks I didn't ovulate and to take provera. So now to finish them up and wait for lovely af.. plus side she's giving me another round of clomid instead of making me break a month. So here's to one more round! Haha


----------



## ricschick

Hi can I join in? 
I had mmc and a d&c on the 3/5/17 still lightly spotting but got a very faint test this morning so hopefully will be completely negative by the weekend. 
When did you guys start ttc?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Had a bad day and I just need to vent it out ladies...I apologize if it's a bit too much or upsetting.

I saw a free clinic doctor today, and he had bad news that if I wanted to find out what was wrong or if I wanted to try and get fertility help I have to wait till I get my PR finished and get my health card. That I would need to get a tran-vaginal ultrasound and that would be expensive without the healthcare, so I'm officially up shit creek without a paddle.

Can't even get meds to try and help me "O" or be more fertile or anything. Only thing I can do is try what I have been and just bang my head against a wall cycle after cycle with failure and not knowing why. *sigh* makes you almost want to give up and not even try! Hubs and I talked about it and he still thinks we should keep going on with the effort, because we don't know now, can't find out, but should keep trying and hope. First positive thing really I feel he's trying to push for, although I'm sure that's not true but it really feels like he's trying to keep me hoping. Honestly I think he likes the sex. :haha: I'm not complaining either but it does take it's toll on you when you know it's useless cause you won't get the "fruit of your labor" from it ya know?

Anyways, just wanted get this out and possibly say goodbye to you ladies cause I don't know when I'll be back on. Now I know I can't get anything fixed or start on trying fixing it, I might just take a break and stay out of the loop. I wish you all better luck and that you get your much needed Rainbows/BFPs.


----------



## Ask4joy

So sorry Moose. Have you tried vitex and evening primrose oil? I know there are sights where women give away leftover meds...at least I've heard some women on here mention it. Not sure if that's an option for you? Do you know you aren't ovulating?


----------



## CanadianMoose

I've tested and have gotten positives with LH but then again the ovary might not pop and release the egg. who knows we are trying to have a healthy diet and taking more supplements and prenatals for me.

I can't get meds here that need to be prescribed by doctors...


----------



## ricschick

Moose do you chart? Xx


----------



## CanadianMoose

Sadly no because my circulation and sleep cycles are never the best due to snoring hubby :haha:, but I do try to get OKPs and I have an app that narrows down things for my cycle and include tracking cm, symptoms, and all kinds of other things.

I should remention I had an ovary and tube removed on my left side when I was 15, and a cyst removed on my right at the same time. since then I think every once in a while I suffer from LUF (Luteinized unruptured follicle) syndrome.

To learn more about this click here. I fit most of the symptoms and side effects, but have yet to get an ultra sound to confirm, but the doctor I saw thinks it's the case.


----------



## darlingqueen

Everyone is so quiet! My end is quiet because I'll in editing zone again. Took my 4th cycle of clomid, ovulation was yesterday or today I think. I'll update again at the end of my cycle. Hope everyone is great!!


----------



## tntgirl

Hey Ladies! I was just thinking about this thread too 'darlingqueen'! 
Update on me my cycle ended up coming naturally on cd 45 I was just about to take Provera to get it started so glad I didn't have too. 

I had a 6 day period and have now been tracking my LH every morning. 

Question: 
Do I have to wait til the second line gets as dark as the test line or darker for me to be ovulating?
 



Attached Files:







18870030_1233118876798466_1376219644_o.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## darlingqueen

Gotcha, I've always heard same shade or darker, so I'd say same shade would be right, I've never gotten a "or darker" before probably because I ovulate weak and barely pass my 21 day test each month lol


----------



## tntgirl

darlingqueen said:


> Gotcha, I've always heard same shade or darker, so I'd say same shade would be right, I've never gotten a "or darker" before probably because I ovulate weak and barely pass my 21 day test each month lol

So your saying I should starting BDing like my life depends on it? hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, looking for an active thread. I log in often. I will be ttc my Rainbow in July. Going to see my OB 12 June, op 13/14 June. Doc will be running loads of tests and then once he knows what to treat we can start bdíng LOL

I hope that I can join you on this journey :)


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm currently in the TWW right now for June, but I'm not feeling to hopeful. I got a positive for one day all be it, it was a strong one, and I had a bit of Ovulation blood. However, I'm just not so sure any more, and I just don't want to keep up the hope when I can't go to doctors or do anything to find out what's wrong till my immigration goes through and I get health care. So I'm pretty much boarderline depressed about it and not trying to think about it much. I have a huge lawn project I'm doing and more painting needs to be done so I'm trying to preoccupy myself with that then the emptiness of cycle after cycle reaping nothing.

Anyways, sorry if I don't hop on much anymore I'm trying not to trigger feeling about this, and seeing women who have been trying for so long, using prescribed help from clinics getting their bfps...it's just too much for me right now.


----------



## tntgirl

CanadianMoose said:


> I'm currently in the TWW right now for June, but I'm not feeling to hopeful. I got a positive for one day all be it, it was a strong one, and I had a bit of Ovulation blood. However, I'm just not so sure any more, and I just don't want to keep up the hope when I can't go to doctors or do anything to find out what's wrong till my immigration goes through and I get health care. So I'm pretty much boarderline depressed about it and not trying to think about it much. I have a huge lawn project I'm doing and more painting needs to be done so I'm trying to preoccupy myself with that then the emptiness of cycle after cycle reaping nothing.
> 
> Anyways, sorry if I don't hop on much anymore I'm trying not to trigger feeling about this, and seeing women who have been trying for so long, using prescribed help from clinics getting their bfps...it's just too much for me right now.

I completely understand some of what you are going through 'canadianmoose' it was a nice little break from the group when it was quiet for a while. Triggering my thoughts about TTC, ovulation and all the billions of thoughts going through my head can get depressing. 

Ovulation is so confusing, I dont get ovulation blood which I wish I did because then it would be a for sure sign. The picture I sent the group yesterday today the stick was def not as dark so not sure if I was ovulating or not.

I hope all your immigration stuff goes through quickly. My husband had to go through all of that stuff and waiting is the worst. 

Hope all you ladies have a blessed week!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?

Darling, I hope your tww passes quickly!

Tnt, hope you BD'd like your life depended on it and caught that egg! (that had me laughing!)

Welcome Angelique, and I'm sorry for your loss. Good luck at your OB appt. Hope you get the all clear to ttc again. 

Canadian, so sorry you're having a rough time. I can't believe you have to wait for permanent residency to get a health card...so much for 'universal health care'. I hope this is your month.

AFM, I'm going in for my IUI today. My opk turned positive yesterday, so I triggered around noon. Trying to get some cooking and cleaning done this morning so that I can just relax on the couch this afternoon.


----------



## Ready4BabyS

So sorry for everyone's losses. I too had a miscarriage in February and am trying to conceive again. I just turned 38 so I feel like time is not on my side. Hoping it happens soon for all of us and that baby is healthy and sticks!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ready, thank you and I'm really sorry for your loss too. I'm also 38 and feeling the time pressure. I'm hoping and praying to be pregnant again before my 39th bday in November.


----------



## CanadianMoose

I feel ya with the time running out...I maybe just 29 but I had one ovary removed at the age of 15 and since then my remaining right side has worked overtime to compensate. Releasing every month and the count of eggs went down due to a cyst removal at the same time as the other being removed, they had to remove part of it and said "possible damage to eggs left in there over time."

But I never had an issue with getting pregnant before infact with my ex we accidentally achieved it on pull out and 2 days before ovulation. Now I'm trying on the exact day and days before...and days after, using preseed, hanging upside down and sleeping with the "stuff" still up there afterwards, just about everything...and only one semi positive test in 10 cycles. Husband has coverage but is refusing to get checked out, since I'm stuck doing nothing till immagration is done... I'm so infuriated and feeling hopeless, since my window is shortening they worked out to be 5 more years till "heavy help" will be need. Also they suspect I'll metapaus early, joy...


----------



## WishnandHopn

Canadian, so sorry you're feeling so frustrated and not able to start any fertility investigation. If it was me, I would put the pressure on DH to get a semen analysis! It's so easy, and really the only test he would need to do. It would be nice to know if there's any issue on his side. But I know how guys are about that stuff...they don't want anyone to question their swimmers.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am 36, 37 in 3 months. I have one DD who is nearly 4. We started TTC just after her second birthday. I fell pregnant 3 times in a row very quickly 

- MC 1 - no HB at 8 weeks
- MC 2 - behind in growth from 6 weeks
- MC 3 - no HB at 10&2 after 3 good scans. Down's syndrome (trisomy 21).

We had every test going done (karyotype, thyroid antibodies, blood clotting, DNA fragmentation for OH sperm, I had ovarian reserve, HSG and uterus scan). All good with me apart from slightly elevated Nk cells.

OH has very high sperm DNA fragmentation ranging between 40 and 51. In theory I shouldn't even get pregnant.

Had about 7 months off from TTC while doing tests. Also tried to improve his sperm with vitamins etc. Made zero difference (he had 4 fragmentation tests and last one was even higher than first). He is on methotrexate and various other stuff (naproxen and paracetamol) for a medical condition.

We tried in december first time since last loss and was a chemical.

Today I had a faint BFP on a first response (period due 14th). This was our first month of not using protection.

I am basically terrified of a MMC and considering IVf with IMSI with PGD.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hi Sweetkat, wow you have really been through hell. I'm so sorry for your losses. I want to say congrats on your BFP, but I know you must be so terrified of another loss. I think we've chatted before about methotrexate...it's so toxic to DNA. Any chance of trying an alternative drug to treat your DH's condition? I'll be praying for you to have a sticky bean this time!


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you so much! When will you be testing?

I did another first response and couldn't see a line and also a digital, which said not pregnant. Will test first thing tomorrow.

Although with my last pregnancy I had a bfp 6 days before period was due, then 6 days of negatives and a bfp on the day of the missed period.

OH actually went off the methotrexate for 6 months after my last loss and we waited and waited and had 3 more tests to check his fragmentation and it went up :(. So then he started taking it again and he can't give it up now because he literally can't function :(

I am torn whether IVF with PGD would just be a huge waste of time and money and whether I should go for donor sperm. Thing is, his sperm is basically damaged by all that medication and ivf or no ivf I just think it might still be rubbish :(

Was your IUI medicated? You started TTC almost same time as I did for number 2. Good luck to us both. Keeping everything crossed that this IUI works for you.


----------



## Sweetkat

Ok so I did a first response today - period due in 4/5 days, the line is very faint. Like barely visible.... could it be a chemical or maybe just too early to show up properly??


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sweetkat have you tested again? It might just be too early to see progression. I hope it darkens up for you! 

I got a really faint second line on a wondfo today, but I'm only 8 dpo, 9 days past trigger so I really think it must still be trigger. This week is going to feel so long!


----------



## Sweetkat

WishnandHopn said:


> Sweetkat have you tested again? It might just be too early to see progression. I hope it darkens up for you!
> 
> I got a really faint second line on a wondfo today, but I'm only 8 dpo, 9 days past trigger so I really think it must still be trigger. This week is going to feel so long!

I tested about ten times lol. Frer getting darker and also got a 1-2 weeks on a digital the day after my positive on frer. Tested again today and it's still 1-2. I will be 4 weeks tomorrow.

Yours could be an early positive? Keep me posted and fingers crossed for rainbows :)

Are you doing IUI for male factor issues or was it recommended for something else?
If I have another loss I am considering donor sperm IUI or IVF with PGD with IMSI with OH's sperm.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks wishin, I've been bugging him about now. But I've been on his case for 8 months to finish my sponsorship and he still hasn't yet, so I'm completely hopeless and depressed that I will get him to do this when he really doesn't want to admit to possibly being the problem...

Although I got him to sleep in boxers only now and got him to wear "roomier" and larger sized pants now, he was wearing a 32 when his hips are 34, still got to work on the undwear change as well but....baby steps...he's not talking the zinc everyday unless I jump on his case. I'm inches away from just saying "why have sexy times if you aren't serious about trying? It hurts for me to try and you're not doing all you can to help and I am..."

Missing sex for a cycle might light a fire under his ass....or he might find "need elsewhere" (he probably won't just my paranoia..) ugh ffs how do you get some one to take something seriously and act...like soon or now! Not fricken 6 months later!!!


----------



## tntgirl

CanadianMoose said:


> Thanks wishin, I've been bugging him about now. But I've been on his case for 8 months to finish my sponsorship and he still hasn't yet, so I'm completely hopeless and depressed that I will get him to do this when he really doesn't want to admit to possibly being the problem...
> 
> Although I got him to sleep in boxers only now and got him to wear "roomier" and larger sized pants now, he was wearing a 32 when his hips are 34, still got to work on the undwear change as well but....baby steps...he's not talking the zinc everyday unless I jump on his case. I'm inches away from just saying "why have sexy times if you aren't serious about trying? It hurts for me to try and you're not doing all you can to help and I am..."
> 
> Missing sex for a cycle might light a fire under his ass....or he might find "need elsewhere" (he probably won't just my paranoia..) ugh ffs how do you get some one to take something seriously and act...like soon or now! Not fricken 6 months later!!!


OMG Canandian Moose I am going through a similiar situation. Just got into an argument a couple days ago because my DH was complaining there was so many rules since TTC. Like having sex in a couples positions, for a week straight is torture or something. He basically said he doesn't want to know when I'm fertile because he feels pressure and that basically I should just initiate it. I feel like you do its not just me who wants to have a baby so why am I the only one having to feel the pressure, with BBT, OPK's, tracking and more.

UGH! this process is so difficult ladies. The amount of pressure and stress we all have to go through to have a child when some ladies just pop them out and don't even want them!


----------



## tntgirl

On an additional note, Ive had positive OPK's three days in a row. Which kind of threw off my fertile week (was supposed to be last week). So last week my DH and I had sex almost every day and now this week has been hard with our arguing and such to have sex as often. I'm scared I didn't have sex enough this cycle and it'll be another month of frustration :(


----------



## tntgirl

Ladies! I need help here is my chart from this month it looks so crazy to me. So many ups and downs. Just recently I had a dip in my bbt and thought maybe implantation dip, it rose again the next day and now today it dropped. Sooooooo confused.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2168.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hey tnt....from your chart, I would say either you O'd on CD31 or you are still waiting to O. Has it been really hot or really air conditioned where you're sleeping? Sometimes that can mess up temps! Looks like you've got the BD covered anyway! When will you test?


----------



## tntgirl

WishnandHopn said:


> Hey tnt....from your chart, I would say either you O'd on CD31 or you are still waiting to O. Has it been really hot or really air conditioned where you're sleeping? Sometimes that can mess up temps! Looks like you've got the BD covered anyway! When will you test?

Actually yes! My hubby likes to sleep with the AC on full blast so that could be it.
HEhe yes I've been really pushing it and want to BD at least every other day. 

I'm not sure 'wishnandhopn' when should I test? I'm supposed to get my period this week or early next according to my app.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Maybe Friday? I always wait as long as I can because I hate seeing bfns. Fx for you!!!


----------



## tntgirl

Yes thank you! patience patience patience :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...how is everyone doing? I haven't posted in this thread in awhile...been trying to "just relax". I went to another RE for a second opinion and she thinks we should skip further IUIs due to the low success rate and move on to IVF. We attended the info session tonight so it's probably going to be August/Sept when we do the IVF cycle. Wish - looks like we will be IVF buddies!

She also recommended a repeated miscarriage panel so both DH and I had blood taken yesterday. I had 8 vials drawn! Yikes! Guess I should get used to needles...

I'm 10dpo for this cycle and so far BFNs on wondfos. Really wish I could get pregnant before IVF!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hey Ask! I've been wondering how your IUI's were going. Sorry you haven't had success. My 2nd IUI was a bust. That's great that you were able to get some testing for recurrent miscarriages. It's scary to move on to IVF, but I think we're ready and really hoping it works. We will be IVF buddies! 

We had our IVF consent appointment today. I'm going to be doing estrogen priming, and then antagonist protocol with gonal-f, luveris and cetrotide. I asked about doing chromosomal screening due to my age and the fact I've had a loss, but the doctor advised against it since it's unlikely I'll end up with a lot of embryos to choose from due to my age and ovarian reserve, and he has doesn't trust the accuracy of the screening (and wouldn't want to risk throwing away a good embryo based on those results)


----------



## Ask4joy

That's interesting Wish...my doctor recommended PGS due to my age and my 2 losses. I read that PGS significantly increases pregnancy and live birth rates and that if an embryo is chromosomally normal, a 25 and 40 year old have the same chance of success with IVF (though the chance of getting a normal embryo at 40 is far lower). We are paying out of pocket so I sure hope it works!

Here are some stats I found from one clinic: https://www.socalfertility.com/fertility-treatment/pgs-success-rates/

She is repeating my OAR test next cycle since it's been a year and then I guess she will design my IVF protocol. I also have to get a hysteroscopy. Did yours hurt? I'm most nervous about all the injections with IVF!


----------



## Sweetkat

I was recommended IMSI (due to OH sperm issues) and PGS. Although I was also told to keep trying naturally as I get pregnant after 1-2 months every time (I am on pregnancy number 6, one DD, 3 MMCs, one chemical).

5+1 today but if sth goes wrong again I will consider iVF again (I did all the tests and was ready to go and then decided to try naturally). Mainly because I thought that I could be pregnant in 2-3 weeks from when we had appointment whereas with PGS my clinic only does FETs so it would have been prep cycle, egg collection, 3 week wait for PGS, then transfer and then if the embryos are normal 56% chance of pregnancy...

So the odds of pregnancy are high, but I get pregnant at the drop of a hat, just can't keep them (because of OH's sperm issues I think).


----------



## tntgirl

Connrats ASK4JOY on getting some progress on IVF.

My period came today so I'm all out for this month ladies. Another month feeling like I lost. Sucks.


----------



## WishnandHopn

So sorry tnt...CD1 is the worst. 

Ask, yeah I went in there intent on doing PGS due to my age and fear of another loss, but the doctor successfully talked me out of it. He said that you have to be careful when looking at the stats, because they aren't by cycle, they're by transfer. The success rate per transfer is higher, but there are also fewer transfers after PGS since some women end up with no normal embryos. The lower miscarriage rate is very appealing though. He also said he's seen women miscarry after transferring a PGS screened embryo, I think that would be really upsetting. We'll try this time without it and hope for the best, but if we end up doing another cycle will likely go for PGS. 

I was under general anesthesia for my hysteroscopy since they were also removing my polyp, so I have no idea if it would have hurt if I was conscious. I had hardly any pain or cramping after. Are they sedating you at least? I would not want to be awake, personally, but I'm a wimp! The injections are actually not that bad. Psyching yourself up to stick the needle in is the worst part, you hardly feel it most of the time. You can do it! 

Sweetkat, aside from your DH's DNA fragmentation issues, have you guys had any other genetic testing done? I really hope this is finally your sticky bean.


----------



## Sweetkat

We did every test going

- karyotype - both normal
- clotting
- thyroid profile
- ovarian reserve
- ultrasound
- vitamin D
- NK cells - slightly elevated 

OH's fragmentation is 51% though so he has low fertility and at that fragmentation there is a high chance of miscarriage and low chance of ICSi working. So am dreading another loss


----------



## Ask4joy

Spoiler
I guess I spoke too soon! I've had very very faint positives within the 10 minute mark yesterday afternoon and this morning. Feeling pretty nervous as I'm 13dpo and the lines are so faint but definitely positive. Hoping it gets darker and I can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ask, that's amazing news!!! :happydance: I so hope it darkens and that it's a sticky bean! Keep us posted. 

Isn't it funny how things happen sometimes? You go to an IVF info session and bam, BFP!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you, Wish! It IS uncanny! Maybe it had something to do with bumping up to 100mg clomid...felt like I ovulated from both sides but I wasn't monitored. We didn't do the IUI bc DH had some collection issues on the day it was scheduled so we ended up just bding that day. Kinda glad I didn't waste the money! Really hoping this sticks!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh wow...sounds like it's meant to be <3


----------



## Sweetkat

Ask4joy - fingers crossed this one sticks :)


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi girls! Sorry it's been forever! June had been crazy. I had 2 vacations back to back and then my husband lost his job, he found a new one but doesn't start until July 10th so june had been a little shitty. Clomid round 4 was a bust but they said my numbers were better than the last cycle, so we're are doing round 5 at 150mg this time, just finished them so now the fun part. One thing I will say, bigger doses of clomid are giving me crazy side effects. Hot flashing like crazy! Anyways how you are all great and congrats ask!! That's amazing!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hey darling! Sorry June was a rough month for you. I hope things are looking up, and I really hope the higher dose works for you! I'm giving up on IUIs and doing IVF in August. Kind of scary and exciting at the same time.


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks so much wish! I am so excited for you with ivf! August isn't far now!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Well it's not looking too good for me. I had a faint line on a Walmart cheapie this morning and took an FRER this eve when I got home and the faint line I had on one yesterday was totally gone. It was only a 1 hour hold but I still expected to see something. Can't stop crying. I wish I knew what was wrong with my body. :cry:


----------



## CanadianMoose

ok so I need advice ladies, I had a little ovulation blood yesterday and the positive okp so I'm like "yeah alright no biggie just a little bit of pink blood"

but today after bding and doing some errands I am not bright red and dark bleeding enough to need a liner. I'm wondering if it's lining thats not sticking or something worse but it's been going on now for a few hours...it's like when I start the AF in the beginning. I'm starting to worry it's going to ruin my chances this cycle, and since it's right after ovulation maybe it's something wrong with my ovary?

help please


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh Ask I'm so sorry to hear this. Did you test again this morning? Could it have been a bad FRER? I hear their sensitivity is variable and not as good as it used to be. Hoping really hard for you that it's not another CP. But if it is, good that you've had that bloodwork done for recurrent loss to see what's going on. The thing with CPs, is that there could be absolutely nothing wrong with you or your DH's sperm and it's just really shitty luck. Thinking of you :hugs:

Canadian, how many dpo are you? When I've had O bleeding it's just been a streak of red in my CM. Could it be an irritated cervix from lots of BDing? If it's a lot of blood, it's more likely to be coming from your uterus than your ovary. Hope it stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## Laroawan

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join you here? I am in need of some TTC buddies who can understand how hard this is after loss. My husband and I are 29 and TTC #2 after our daughter passed away last October at 8 days old. We also had a MC last February. The idea of another loss is insanely hard to think about but our desire to be parents is very strong.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you wish. FRER this morning seemed fainter than 2 days ago. :( Had a blood test done and will get results in the next hour I think. 3 CPs in a year and 2 in the last 3 months scares me but so far all the RPL tests have come back normal. Still waiting on the results from the parental karyotype tests.

Welcome Laroawan. I am so so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine how difficult losing your baby at 8 days must be. :hugs: You are in the right place!


----------



## Sweetkat

Ask, hope you get some clarity re whether this is a chemical soon. Fingers crossed all ok.

I had a chemical last time I got pregnant and to be honest I preferred that to a D&C at 11 weeks and also to my miscarriages at 8 weeks. The chemical was awful too, but at least didn't require surgery and wasn't as tough physically.

Fingers crossed this one sticks for you.

I wish none of us were on this board! Recurrent losses are the hardest thing I have ever been through :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks sweetkat. I've never made it past 5 weeks but I agree if it's not a viable pregnancy better to miscarry sooner...both physically and emotionally. So sorry for your losses as well. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetkat

Ask - the good thing is your body recognises sth is wrong straight away and so you don't waste months at a time being pregnant and then recovering. I spent 9 months back to back getting pregnant and miscarrying (got pregnant first time every time). So I was constantly either pregnant or recovering. I put on weight too and was a mess emotionally by the end. Then took a few months off and more recently I had a chemical and 5&5 now. But no excitement as my loss before last the D&C was at what would have been 11 weeks.

I hope you get a sticky bean soon :)


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm so confused. The nurse called to say my blood hcg test was negative. I said I wasn't surprised as my chemical in March was 6 and I was still getting faint lines for a day after the blood test (I guess it filters out of your blood first then urine). I asked what my hcg level was and she said "there was no level"...I said, so it was 0? And she said "yes". Now that seems impossible. I had faint positives for 3 days on 2 different brands! Maybe she just saw that it was negative (below 5) and the actual number wasn't listed? I've tested every month for 15 months and I know a bfn from a bfp.

Here are my tests from the last 3 days...all very faint but all have lines (they are dried now obviously and it makes it harder to see bc my prenatals make my pee really yellow - ew!). Am I crazy??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8123.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_8126.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## darlingqueen

Ask- I'm so so sorry :( 

Laroawan- welcome, and so sorry for your loss. My husband and I are working on our 10th month of TTC since our miscarriage. It's tough, but I can't imagine your situation but I hope you get a sticky bean very soon <3


Oh and afm, nothing to report, currently in BD week and I've not curled over in pain yet, so I know I didn't ovulate hahah Did I mention last month that I was in tears in the middle of the night during ovulation because it hurt THAT bad? I'm terrified of what it'll do to me this month since I've been upped on dosage!!


----------



## Laroawan

Thank you for the welcome.

Sorry to hear about your get Ask. I hope you get a sticky bean so.


----------



## Sweetkat

Ask, I definitely see something but could they be evaporation lines??? Some tests I did I could also have sworn I saw a line and then did same brand straight away and had nothing. It's very odd for her to say no Hcg at all.


----------



## Ask4joy

The lines popped up within minutes on these and on the Walmart cheapies and now I'm not getting anything, so I don't think that's the case. They were also a lot clearer before they dried. I've never had evap lines on FRERs...


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ask, I'd say if you had faint lines on two different brands within the time limit, they can't be false positives. The detection limit of the blood test is probably 5, so if it's negative, it would say <5 (or not detected) and wouldn't give you a number. I've definitely heard of people with CPs who had faint positives on a urine test but negative blood test, likely because hpts are so sensitive these days and trace levels of hcg will still be excreted in urine after it's already been cleared from the blood. So very sorry you're going through this again. It just sucks. Any sign of AF? Hope she isn't too hard on you :hugs:

Welcome Laro, I'm so sorry for everything you've been through. You're in good company here :flower:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you wish. Good to know I'm not crazy...I've used those tests so many times and the fact that the line got lighter for 3 days then disappeared proves to me it was a chemical. Never had a pink evap of any kind of evap really on a FRER. 

Stopped progesterone yesterday eve so AF will probably be here in 2 days...no signs yet.

Going to increase ubiquinol to 400mg/day for DH and I, consistently take Maca and Royal Jelly...all supposed to improve egg quality. Want the best eggs I can get for IVF! Anything else I/we should add?


----------



## Sweetkat

Ask, if you are certain you saw lines I am sure you are right! Especially as FRERs are so sensitive.

I have got MS now and (TMI) was throwing up yellow bile this morning. Alas I also had reasonably bad MS with my last miscarriage so I am not taking it as a sign of anything, but it's here nonetheless. I would say I have got it earlier than with my MMCs, but not sure if that's of any significance.

Anyway, 6 weeks today and 6 weeks until the 12 week scan. I would be happy with a good 11 week scan, but even that's aaaaaages away... 

So not much left to do but wait and hope :)

Hugs ladies :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Ask, have you had your pre-tests for IVF including ovarian reserve etc? If your ovarian reserve is good then your egg quality is good too. Remember, half of the genetic material comes from the dad so the chemicals could be to do with the sperm!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hope I was bleeding on dpo 1-2 it finally turned to brownish tinge yesterday and gone pretty much now. If it is something with the uterus I'm worried that it could be something serious like fiboriods or worse. Been having achy small pains and an "ichyness" in my abdomen last few days. I really hope nothing is wrong cause we still have to wait for coverage...


----------



## Ask4joy

Sweet - hope the MS is a good sign! I never got far enough along to experience it. I keep telling myself when I do I will embrace it lol. I had my ovarian reserve tested a year ago and my FSH was 8.4 (good) and AMH was 3.0 (very good). Women with an AMH above 1.5 respond well to IVF from what I've read. My doc is re-testing it this next cycle when AF shows since it's been a year. She is also going to do a hysteroscopy to look for fibroids/polyps etc...standard before IVF. The fact that the embryos seem to be dying right at/during implantation makes me wonder if something is making implantation fail. Or like you said, it could be high DNA fragmentation in the sperm.

Canadian - glad the bleeding stopped. Sometimes our bodies do strange things...were you on any new meds or supplements this cycle? How much blood was there? Spotting or flow?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ask- I would say spotting but it was for 2 days straight and was like constant little "gushes" of it. was deep dark red like a period would be but not heavy. I think it might have been some of my lining due to hormonal inbalance. I have been taking folic acid (400mg) for a while but I stopped for a week or so before cause I just was busy and forgot to eat with food, I have stopped the prenatals for 2 weeks now. they are harder to eat cause of the size and I have to eat with food or just after and sometimes I'm so busy I forget.

it was enough to change panty liners a couple of times but it has completely stopped now...but I have a "hot" feeling in my lower abdomen now and sometimes it "itches" like not vaginally like in the uterus or something on the inside... I'm a bit worried but i seem to be alright otherwise, healthy and appetite sooooo I guess I'll just wait it out.


----------



## Ask4joy

Could you have ovulated earlier than you thought and could it be implantation bleeding? Sounds a little heavy for IB though. 

I've had spotting mid luteal phase a couple of cycles and think it may have been from low progesterone. I've had 0 spotting now that I'm on progesterone suppositories and AF won't show until I've stopped them for 3 days. Mine are prescription but you can use the otc cream which is a lot weaker but might help if you suspect it's a progesterone issue. If it's never happened before it may just be a wonky cycle.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope you are all ok. I am 6&4 and have Ms but that means nothing because had MS until 10 weeks and a good scan at 8 weeks and then miscarried at 10&2 (well there was no hb on a scan then and baby stopped growing at 10 weeks).

It's weird because I am pregnant but not really. I just feel like this is going to be another MC and then I will stop trying with my OH and use donor sperm. His sperm really shouldn't even get me pregnant - and even though it does it leads to babies with chromosomal abnormalities... so I am almost pregnant???

I hate being on round number 5 (3 MCs and a chemical), it's like a never ending nightmare.

Fingers crossed for a happy ending for us all :)


----------



## Laroawan

Hi ladies. I took a internet cheapie today and there is a faint line. Not sure if I am excited or terrified. Probably a bit of both. Don't think I will believe it until there is some test progression and a positive blood test.


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for you Laro!


----------



## darlingqueen

Congrats Laro


----------



## darlingqueen

Hope everyone is doing great! :)


My progesterone test is tomorrow. This cycle didn't have me curled up in pain, but I'm a little nervous that might mean I didn't ovulate- but I was definitely ovary sensitive during the time I should've ovulation, on top of having SHOW so here's hoping! I'll update when I get my results which probably won't be until the 10th..


----------



## Laroawan

Got my first appointment next Tuesday. Hoping to get some blood work done.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck with your appt laro! Any symptoms starting?

Darling, hope your progesterone comes back nice and high! Fx for you.

I'm hanging out in the tww...I had wicked O pains this month and we BD'd 3 days in a row leading up to O day. Hoping for a miracle! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks Wish. Unfortunately- I got a phone call from the nurse today saying that my 21day progesterone results were the lowest they've ever been since starting clomid. They were UNDER 1!!! I'm so pissed off. Why would an increase of clomid make my results WORSE!? Ugh, She said to call up in two weeks if period doesn't start so I can get provera, and that we'll do one more round of clomid at the same dose. I don't really understand- if it's not working, why do I have to do another round of it? I really wish they'd do a monitored cycle with it to see if it's just the whole ovulation thing that's an issue and not an egg issue. I KNOW clomid is stimulating my ovaries because I'm very sensitive the whole week leading up to ovulation, I'm thinking it's just not surging enough to make me O. I'm just so frustrated I don't even know what to do anymore.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling so sorry about your progesterone being low and not Oing on the higher dose of clomid! That's so frustrating. Is this your clomid 4th cycle? I would probably push for monitoring and a trigger shot, so that they can be sure you will O.


----------



## darlingqueen

It's actually my 5th round! :( and yeah that's exactly what I am thinking except does an OBGYN office do trigger shots or is that an RE thing?


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry no O, Darling. My obgyn did monitored clomid cycles and trigger shot. If I were you I would ask to have the dose increased and to be monitored. Clomid is pretty brutal for me...insane hot flashes and night sweats and out of control mood swings...there's no way I would take it if there wasn't some benefit! This is my 6th and last cycle on it. Next month we will begin the IVF process.


----------



## darlingqueen

ladies, am I just seeing things, or is there a second line?? 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=686348


----------



## WishnandHopn

Darling I see something! I hope it darkens. Do you know what dpo you are? 

How's everyone else doing? AF got me yesterday and is being a real bitch. I heard that in some countries they give women an extra sick day each month...man I sure could use one of those for yesterday or even today. I start the estrogen priming for my IVF cycle in 3 weeks, stimulation in 4 weeks! Praying so hard this works.


----------



## darlingqueen

Wishing you loads of luck wish!!

Took a third test this morning, frer and there's definitely a faint line on that one too. But if it's faint on frer im assuming I've caught it extremely early. Called my office and because of low progesterone this month they are going to see me now today for hcg panel progesterone panel and probably progesterone to support


----------



## Ask4joy

How exciting darling! Those are the 2 tests I got early faint positives on too. FX for a sticky bean! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ask4joy

I guess I finally found out the cause of my infertility. I have abnormal chromosomes. 10% of my blood cells tested showed a missing X chromosome (45X instead of 46XX). My doctor thinks this is the cause of my recurrent early miscarriages. Part of me is relieved to have an answer but the other part is terrified that we will have to undergo multiple IVF cycles just to find one normal embryo. DH has a small chromosomal issue too but she didn't think that was the cause of our difficulties. We are meeting with a geneticist next.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck darling! I have my fx for you that this is it! 

Ask I'm so sorry to hear about your chromosomal problem. I can see how you would be both relieved and scared. Good that you've already gotten the IVF ball rolling. The chromosomal screening technology is pretty impressive, as are low the miscarriage rates. Where are you in the process now? Will we be IVF cycle buddies?!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Wish. Next step is to meet with a geneticist so I'm not sure when IVF will be happening yet. Hopefully soon! It is going to be pretty costly which is a hurdle...probably around $20,000 per fresh cycle so we have to figure that out.


----------



## darlingqueen

Ask so sorry! But knowing now is a good thing, that way they can figure out where to go from there. I wish you luck! 

my Beta HCG test came back positive, but low, and they said it's lower than normal (14) and I'll have a repeat panel in 2 days... but I'm pretty sure they are still going by my last period date, which is what they went off of for my progesterone test which was super low, because I think I ovulated later than most which would explain the low results from both, I feel like this would be the equivalent of testing at 10-11 DPO honestly. I'm crossing my fingers I'm just super early!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ask, good luck with the geneticist and getting the finances figured out. It just sucks and feels so unfair when others can easily get pregnant and have healthy babies for free. :hugs:

Darling, congrats! I hope your beta is just low because it's early. Good that they're checking it again and progesterone too. Keep us posted!


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks wish! Test is in a couple hours (I can't sleep ahhh!) but I decided to take a digital test just now (took one 2 days ago and it was negative but my dip sticks+) and it said "pregnant" so I'm pretty confident my hcg test will be ok tomorrow. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Yay Darling, that's great that the digital said pregnant, those aren't supposed to be as sensitive so I'd say that's a promising sign. Hope you were able to get back to sleep after seeing that lovely word in the middle of the night!


----------



## darlingqueen

Okay results came back. I more than doubled in 2 days, I ran a hcg calculator and I had a 1.7/day doubling, so I'd say that's pretty good. :) Nurse on the phone is still saying it's low and that we'll just have to wait and see if it'll be viable, with 2 day blood tests- but in the meantime I'll be taking prometrium daily. So cautious optimism!


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats darling Queen!!
So glad I jumped on today. Hope you have a happy healthy nine months. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Yay for doubling Darling! Fx for your next beta!


----------



## darlingqueen

Betas for the third blood draw came back great. Even the nurse sounded surprised at how much it jumped up. So with that I will be background on here, I'll still come and follow your journeys! I wish you all to your BFPs super soon! :D


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats darling!! So excited for you.

Afm, we got a surprise waiting for our FET this month. A positive pregnancy test! Just had our first scan and little person is 6w4d
So scarred right now, but very excited. Wishing you all the luck in the world ladies.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Great news Darling! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

Myshel I'm STILL smiling after reading your BFP post on your journal! So freaking happy for you friend.


----------



## darlingqueen

Wow Myshel that's awesome! Congrats! Hope you have a smooth pregnancy! :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Darling and Myshel!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

[QUOTE

Thanks everyone we are so happy

Wishing- I am so nervous, it is crazy.


----------



## Chasingrainbo

I'm new and looking for TTC friends :wave: I log in everyday


----------



## Alligator

Chasingrainbo said:


> I'm new and looking for TTC friends :wave: I log in everyday

Me too! I'm just getting over a MC so waiting for my body to return to normal before we TTC again. The wait is agony but I'm trying to trust the process and know this is all part of getting to hold my rainbow baby...it will all be worth it one day. Good luck to you! <3


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Alligator said:


> Chasingrainbo said:
> 
> 
> I'm new and looking for TTC friends :wave: I log in everyday
> 
> Me too! I'm just getting over a MC so waiting for my body to return to normal before we TTC again. The wait is agony but I'm trying to trust the process and know this is all part of getting to hold my rainbow baby...it will all be worth it one day. Good luck to you! <3Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Alligator

Thank you chasingrainbo. Such a terrible club to be a part of. I'm sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Alligator said:


> Thank you chasingrainbo. Such a terrible club to be a part of. I'm sorry for your loss as well.

I'm here whenever you need me. Having good support helps for sure. :hugs:


----------



## CanadianMoose

So, I haven't been on in awhile, kinda wanted to step away from everything and try to let go/relax and de stress... I'm now 3 days late and 1BFN on a 2 hour hold....this f*cking game our bodies play eh ladies?


----------



## Alligator

CanadianMoose I am so sorry! Maybe try FMU...2 hours might not be enough, you may have implanted late and just have lower hormones in your system. You're not out til AF shows, but I know how anxious you must be!


----------

